# 2007 NY MartialTalk Meet & Greet



## Bob Hubbard

*Date*: Friday August 3rd & Saturday August 4th 2007.

Friday evening we will be meeting up and doing the socializing portion, with Saturday dedicated to a day of training. Saturday evening we will be doing dinner at a local Chinese Buffet. Meals are not included.


*Location*: Horizon Martial Arts,   http://horizonma.com

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Horizon                 Martial Arts
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]252               Center Road
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]West             Seneca (Buffalo), NY 14224[/FONT]




*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Who                     will be teaching?[/FONT]*​To Be Announced.

*Mat Fee*: $30 per person if registered and paid by 7-15-2007. ($45 at the door)
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Call                 about Group rates.

*Online Payments through paypal can be sent to info@fmatalk.com.*
Payment are being handled through the host school.
[/FONT] *
Camp Instructors are free.*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]What                     to bring?[/FONT]*​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Arnis                         Sticks [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Training                         Dagger[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sparring gloves and helmet if you have them.[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Where                     to stay?[/FONT]*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Holiday                 Inn Express 
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]601                 Dingens St 
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Buffalo,                 NY 14224 
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]716-896-2900[/FONT]

Room Block
5 rooms with 2 double beds, 2 rooms are smoking, 3 non smoking.
5 rooms with king size beds, 2 rooms are smoking, 3 non smoking.

$119.99 / night

Must book by 7-3-2007
Must mention "MartialTalk" to receive special rates.

​ 
More information to follow.

*Camp Instructors*
Bob Hubbard - Theatrical Fighting Concepts / Arnis
Jason Arnold - Kenpo
Tom Quinn (morph4me) - Nihon Goshin Aikido
Darwin J. Eisenhart (Last Fearner) - Korean Hoshinsul / Hapkido for Street Defense.
Terry & Yolanda Stoker - TKD
Daniel Tesmer (Drac) & Steven Fine (Father Greek) - Police Defensive Tactics / Basic Subject Control / Combat Hapkido.
Mark Stoddard - Wing Chun
Rich Parsons - FMA
Alternate: Alan  Cunningham - primary theories / concepts on suppressions or primary theories / concepts on Jujitsu



Camp website and registration: http://martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2007/


----------



## Carol

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## MBuzzy

YAY!!!  I'll be home....now I just have to get permission to go!!


----------



## Shaderon

*pout*   Someone better take photos for me!!!   *stamps feet*


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> Saturday August 4th 2007.
> 
> 
> More information to follow.


 

*YAAAAA HOOOOOO!!! *About bloody time..


----------



## tshadowchaser

sounds good to me


----------



## Drac

I'm requesting the time off today..I hope there is a Welcome To Buffalo reception???


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I will see if I can make it as well!


----------



## Drac

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I will see if I can make it as well!


 
You damn well better...LOL..Sorry man, its a cop reaction..Forgive me..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Drac said:


> You damn well better...LOL..Sorry man, its a cop reaction..Forgive me..


 
:rofl:  Well it is on my list and really not that far of a drive.  I just have to
clear it with my handler if you know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (we must all keep our event coordinators happy: aka the wife)


----------



## Drac

Brian R. VanCise said:


> clear it with my handler if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (we must all keep our event coordinators happy: aka the wife)


 

I hear ya Bro..


----------



## Tez3

I'm thinking abut the logistics of this and googling cheap flights......

Where would I have to fly into? Bearing in mind I don't drive lol!


----------



## Drac

Tez3 said:


> I'm thinking abut the logistics of this and googling cheap flights......
> 
> Where would I have to fly into? Bearing in mind I don't drive lol!


 
They aint all that cheap..I tried to fly to England once..OMG!!!


----------



## Carol

Tez3 said:


> I'm thinking abut the logistics of this and googling cheap flights......
> 
> Where would I have to fly into? Bearing in mind I don't drive lol!



Buffalo/Niagara Falls (airport code is BUF)


----------



## mrhnau

Carol Kaur said:


> Buffalo/Niagara Falls (airport code is BUF)


Or go to NYC and hitch a ride with a kind MT'er. NYC might be a good bit cheaper.


----------



## Drac

mrhnau said:


> Or go to NYC and hitch a ride with a kind MT'er. NYC might be a good bit cheaper.


 

I hope..All the flights I priced to Heathrow were outrageous..


----------



## Tez3

Drac said:


> They aint all that cheap..I tried to fly to England once..OMG!!!


 
Average is about £700 return  erm my arithmetic is rubbish so you'll have to work ot out in dollars yourself lol!


----------



## Carol

Tez I can't do NYC but I know there are a lot of flights from the UK in to Boston (BOS).  It's an 8 hour drive to Buffalo - if you dare ride with me...LOL


----------



## Drac

Tez3 said:


> Average is about £700 return erm my arithmetic is rubbish so you'll have to work ot out in dollars yourself lol!


 

I gotta go on line and use the converter..My math sucks too..LOL


----------



## crushing

Drac said:


> I hope..All the flights I priced to Heathrow were outrageous..


 
At these gas prices, it would still be cheaper to fly than to drive from England to Buffalo.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Drac

crushing said:


> At these gas prices, it would still be cheaper to fly than to drive from England to Buffalo. :uhyeah:


 
Aint that the flippin truth..If that forcast is good I'll take the Harley 10 dollars to fill the tank..


----------



## exile

I will be there! (Like Brian, had to get permission from the event coordinator, and did!! )




crushing said:


> At these gas prices, it would still be cheaper to fly than to drive from England to Buffalo.  :uhyeah:



At these gap prices, it would be cheaper to fly from England than drive to Buffalo from _Columbus!!_  However, what's a few hundred dollars against the chance to finally meet all you folks?!


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> I will be there! (Like Brian, had to get permission from the event coordinator, and did!! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At these gap prices, it would be cheaper to fly from England than drive to Buffalo from _Columbus!!_  However, what's a few hundred dollars against the chance to finally meet all you folks?!


 

...I'm just going...I am *Dracula Prince of Darkness* I need no permission slip like a motal schoolchild..You all buying this??


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> ...I'm just going...I am *Dracula Prince of Darkness* I need no permission slip like a motal schoolchild..You all buying this??



_Of course_ I'm buying it, Drac!! I swear it, I believe you completely. No, really!!....


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> ...I'm just going...I am *Dracula Prince of Darkness* I need no permission slip like a motal schoolchild..You all buying this??



Yes dear.


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> _Of course_ I'm buying it, Drac!! I swear it, I believe you completely. No, really!!....


 


Carol Kaur said:


> Yes dear.


 

Do I sense some disbelief??


----------



## Shaderon

I don't disbelieve him.... he's weird.

(And from me that's a compliment)


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> I don't disbelieve him.... he's weird.
> 
> (And from me that's a compliment)


 
Thank you m'dear..


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Do I sense some disbelief??



Heavens, _no!!_ :angel:


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Heavens, _no!!_ :angel:


 
Liar...LOL


----------



## stone_dragone

Saddly, I'm moving my family to Watertown the next week!  We'll still be in Alabama....D'OH!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Saving the date on my calendar! artyon:


----------



## morph4me

I'm going to clear it with the Boss. Unlike Drac, I am a mere mortal who has to live with the consequences of a decision made without input from she who must be obeyed.


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> I'm going to clear it with the Boss. Unlike Drac, I am a mere mortal who has to live with the consequences of a decision made without input from she who must be obeyed.


 
Mortal weakling!!! Do you not rule your castle???


----------



## arnisador

I think my wife and kids will be visiting her sister-in-law that week...this could be a good excuse for me to not have to go see her! I'll check my calendar...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We usually meet up on the Friday before, and sometimes the sunday after.  Events are on the informal side, combining training and socializing. 

Comfortable training gear is the wear of the day, so sweats, gis, and the like as you wish.

I'll be getting the hotel information together this week I hope, and will have the rate for the mat fee.

For those driving in with family who doesn't want to sit in a dojo all day, we're about 30 minutes from Niagara Falls, and one of the largest shopping malls this part of NY is only 15 minutes away.


I'm in crunch mode right now as I lost internet and phone the last 4 days. Been living on leached connections which have left me far behind things.  More info soon.


----------



## Carol

Bob Hubbard said:


> For those driving in with family who doesn't want to sit in a dojo all day, we're about 30 minutes from Niagara Falls, and one of the largest shopping malls this part of NY is only 15 minutes away.



Toronto is also about an hour away with a lot of family activities including an excellent science museum - www.OntarioScienceCentre.ca


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> Mortal weakling!!! Do you not rule your castle???


 
Of course I do, and I have my wife's permission to say so :mst:


----------



## Carol

If there are any ladies up for sharing a hotel room, gimme a holler please! 

Drac, take off that wig...


----------



## terryl965

Me the wife and family will be there, No tournaments and we are driving, stopping by Brians and pickin him up and Drac will be happy to finally meet us, the fellow dark lords.


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Liar...LOL



Who?..._me???_ Surely not.... :EG:



morph4me said:


> Drac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortal weakling!!! Do you not rule your castle???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do, and I have my wife's permission to say so :mst:
Click to expand...


:lol:

Clearly, this is going to be great fun! :cheers:


----------



## Tez3

crushing said:


> At these gas prices, it would still be cheaper to fly than to drive from England to Buffalo. :uhyeah:


 

I don't know how dear your fuel prices are but ours are the same as  ( and I did this on google lol) a dollar for a US pint! so 8 dollars for a gallon! 

The dollar is just over fifty pence, with obviously a hundred pence to the pound.


----------



## MBuzzy

I'm still routing the approval package through the boss....My attendence has been approved, but it is still being discussed in executive committee (Wife's brain) whether I'm going alone or she's coming.


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> If there are any ladies up for sharing a hotel room, gimme a holler please!
> 
> Drac, take off that wig...


 
Wahhhhh!!!! Busted...


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> We usually meet up on the Friday before


 
That's what I'm talking about..First round's on me..





			
				Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Comfortable training gear is the wear of the day, so sweats, gis, and the like as you wish.I'll be getting the hotel information together this week I hope, and will have the rate for the mat fee. More info soon.


 
Looking forward to it...


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> That's what I'm talking about..First round's on me..



Wait... if the truth be known, it's on _me!_


----------



## terryl965

exile said:


> Wait... if the truth be known, it's on _me!_


I do not care who it is on but I'm drinking with all of you.


----------



## exile

terryl965 said:


> I do not care who it is on but I'm drinking with all of you.



Right, _that's_ the spirit... and the spirits! :drinky:


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Wait... if the truth be known, it's on _me!_


 


terryl965 said:


> I do not care who it is on but I'm drinking with all of you.


 
That's about says it best...


----------



## hong kong fooey

TKDGIRL AND I will be there we can't wait to see everybody are are looking forward to the event


----------



## bluemtn

Well, everyone can count on me joining in!  Aug. 4 couldn't have worked out better...  Making up the request- off slip now for work...


----------



## hong kong fooey

if any men want to share a room with me im up for it just let me know! i swear I don't bite if not I get a room all to myself. can't wait to meet everybody


----------



## Drac

hong kong fooey said:


> i swear I don't bite


 
You better not, that's MY job...LOL


----------



## morph4me

I was under the impression you only bit women, Drac. I apologize for thinking that you would discriminate like that, and humbly ask your forgiveness :bow:


----------



## Lisa

It sounds like a heckuva lot of fun.  Sorry I can't make it again this year but August just sucks as it is always around the time of our Nationals.

Have fun everyone and make sure you raise a glass to me!....or chew will be angry with all of you!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Crap. I can't make it. I am sooooo bummed. Back in Feb. I signed up for a motorcycle safety course. It's a 5 day course and was pretty expensive. Anyway, guess when it is?


----------



## mrhnau

Won't be able to come. Expecting a new arrival in the family a month earlier, so I doubt I'd be awake enough to make that long of a drive  One year I think I'd enjoy going, especially if it were located a bit closer! ie Southeast


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I keep working on setting up regionals, just hasn't worked out yet.


----------



## Kacey

I would love to come, but I really don't think I can afford it this year.


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> I was under the impression you only bit women, Drac. I apologize for thinking that you would discriminate like that, and humbly ask your forgiveness


 
I *DO NOT* bite men..Pardon my misunderstanding..


----------



## MBuzzy

You know....I think the Meet and Greet needs a cool name.  Maybe something with Fest or Palooza in it....


----------



## Drac

Go for it..


----------



## terryl965

How about We come to kick *** and drink till we drop of 2007


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> How about We come to kick *** and drink till we drop of 2007


 
I like the sound of that..


----------



## exile

MBuzzy said:


> You know....I think the Meet and Greet needs a cool name.  Maybe something with Fest or Palooza in it....





terryl965 said:


> How about We come to kick *** and drink till we drop of 2007





Drac said:


> I like the sound of that..



But we still need -palooza or -fest in it. I nominate `drop' as the place where -fest shows up:

_The We come to kick *** and drink till we dropfest of 2007_

or maybe 

_The International We come to kick *** and drink till we dropfest of 2007_

I mean, if Tez really is going to come here from the UK and some of our Canadian members give us the pleasure of their company, we gotta take that into account, right?


----------



## Drac

Well until one of your creative folks comes up it a name that leaps off the screen and grabs me by the errr throat, I'm still gonna refer to it as Meet and Greet..


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> I *DO NOT* bite men..Pardon my misunderstanding..


 

Well, I know who to stay away from then...


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> Well, I know who to stay away from then...


 

(insert evil laughter)


----------



## bluemtn

to you, then!


----------



## Carol

exile said:


> But we still need -palooza or -fest in it. I nominate `drop' as the place where -fest shows up:
> 
> _The We come to kick *** and drink till we dropfest of 2007_
> 
> or maybe
> 
> _The International We come to kick *** and drink till we dropfest of 2007_
> 
> I mean, if Tez really is going to come here from the UK and some of our Canadian members give us the pleasure of their company, we gotta take that into account, right?




Yo dude, we're the martial artists of MT and we just kick royal *** just by being us.

We don't NEED a -palooza or -fest to rock out!!

Can I get an AMEN to that, brothers and sisters??


----------



## bluemtn

Carol Kaur said:


> Yo dude, we're the martial artists of MT and we just kick royal *** just by being us.
> 
> We don't NEED a -palooza or -fest to rock out!!
> 
> Can I get an AMEN to that, brothers and sisters??


 
AMEN!!  Besides, I'm not much of a drinker, sorry to be the killjoy everyone...


----------



## Carol

tkdgirl said:


> AMEN!!  Besides, I'm not much of a drinker, sorry to be the killjoy everyone...



Don't worry about that at all.  You'll be having so much fun meeting everyone that it won't matter.


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> to you, then!


 

If this wasn't a family oriented forum I have the perfect response to that post..


----------



## MBuzzy

tkdgirl said:


> AMEN!! Besides, I'm not much of a drinker, sorry to be the killjoy everyone...


 
That's ok, I'll drink your share.


----------



## mrhnau

Drac said:


> Well until one of your creative folks comes up it a name that leaps off the screen and grabs me by the errr throat, I'm still gonna refer to it as Meet and Greet..


How about the Meet and Beat, or the Meet, Greet and Beat. Or perhaps Meet, Grin and Beat.

I like the last


----------



## crushing

Walk the Talk Fest


----------



## mrhnau

Punch, Crunch, Lets have lunch


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> Yo dude, we're the martial artists of MT and we just kick royal *** just by being us.
> 
> We don't NEED a -palooza or -fest to rock out!!
> 
> Can I get an AMEN to that, brothers and sisters??


 

_AMEN_​


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm partial to "The big party to buy Bob an F22" myself. 

(Hey, how many other boards would own their own jet fighter?) :rofl:


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm partial to "The big party to buy Bob an F22" myself.
> 
> (Hey, how many other boards would own their own jet fighter?) :rofl:


 
SO who is gonna fly the sucka???


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Bob of course.   Soon as I get the lessons, and get over my fear of flying.


----------



## Shicomm

Would love to be there but i have to save up for my next trip to Japan ( addicted! ) 
Be sure to get some footage on the net!


----------



## bluemtn

crushing said:


> At these gas prices, it would still be cheaper to fly than to drive from England to Buffalo. :uhyeah:


 

May I ask you something?



How on earth would a person accomplish driving from England to Buffalo?  I mean, outside of parking it on a boat/ freighter (still would be an outrageous price...)


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> Bob of course. Soon as I get the lessons, and get over my fear of flying.


 
*LOL....................*


----------



## Drac

Shicomm said:


> Would love to be there but i have to save up for my next trip to Japan ( addicted! )
> Be sure to get some footage on the net!


 
I'm sure Bob will get something on film..I can barely work the camera on my cell phone..


----------



## exile

tkdgirl said:


> May I ask you something?
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth would a person accomplish driving from England to Buffalo?  I mean, outside of parking it on a boat/ freighter (still would be an outrageous price...)



Even then, unless you were actually driving the car during the tripthink of a Morris Minor on the deck of an otherwise empty supertanker would you want to say that someone actually drove from England to Buffalo just because their car had been transported by boat. 

You know... that actually answers the question. Drive to Portsmouth or wherever, load your car onto the freighter, drive around in a tight circle in the cargo hold of the freighter for the whole trip (make sure it's well ventilated, mind!) and when you hit NY, you set off for upstate. And when you arrive in Buffalo you can truthfully say that you drove the whole way from England to Buffalo!


----------



## bluemtn

exile said:


> Even then, unless you were actually driving the car during the tripthink of a Morris Minor on the deck of an otherwise empty supertanker would you want to say that someone actually drove from England to Buffalo just because their car had been transported by boat.
> 
> You know... that actually answers the question. Drive to Portsmouth or wherever, load your car onto the freighter, drive around in a tight circle in the cargo hold of the freighter for the whole trip (make sure it's well ventilated, mind!) and when you hit NY, you set off for upstate. And when you arrive in Buffalo you can truthfully say that you drove the whole way from England to Buffalo!


 
Actually, I was considering the fact that your car would be with you as being "driving" to each place.... Your idea is not only HILARIOUS, but definitely considered driving.

Oh!  And Drac?  My response will remain at:


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> Oh! And Drac? My response will remain at:


 
You throw the gauntlet at me??? I guess as a Mod I would get a warning if I post what I wanted to??


----------



## Drac

OK..I gotta real important question...Who is teaching what?? What do we need to bring?? Sticks, Canes, training weapons (gun, knife)..Just wondering..


----------



## morph4me

That didn't look like a gauntlet it looked like tongue which, unless I'm interpreting it entirely the wrong way, is pretty much the opposite of a gauntlet. :idunno:


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> That didn't look like a gauntlet it looked like tongue which, unless I'm interpreting it entirely the wrong way, is pretty much the opposite of a gauntlet. :idunno:


 
The sticking out of the tongue WAS the tossing of the gauntlet..She was forcing me to post a comment, which I cannot do since this is a family site and I don't wish to upset anyone because  of the adult nature of my response...Kapeesh??


----------



## morph4me

Ohhh, see, I thought is was something else altogether, my bad:uhyeah:


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> Ohhh, see, I thought is was something else altogether, my bad:uhyeah:


 
No Problem-0..


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> OK..I gotta real important question...Who is teaching what?? What do we need to bring?? Sticks, Canes, training weapons (gun, knife)..Just wondering..



Yes, we were wondering about this... and is there a rough idea of who will be teaching what? Ankh-wiring minds want to know (thinking of your old avatar, Bob...)


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Drac said:


> OK..I gotta real important question...Who is teaching what?? What do we need to bring?? Sticks, Canes, training weapons (gun, knife)..Just wondering..


Dunno yet.  Who wants to teach?


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> Dunno yet. Who wants to teach?


 
Not I..I'm just a poor dumb street cop, that is forced to teach rudementary skills to cadets, things many of you learned a LONG time ago..Events like this SHOULD be taught by martial art instructors...


----------



## Drac

Maybe Brian could share some of his knowledge of stick and knife???


----------



## Drac

I could show you how to deny someone's civil rights???

Seriously folks..Where did everyone stay last year???


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> If there are any ladies up for sharing a hotel room, gimme a holler please!
> 
> Drac, take off that wig...


 
What if I promise to stay on my side of the room???


----------



## MBuzzy

I have been ordered to get a nice hotel, just in case the wife decides to come.  Anyone know of any good ones?


----------



## Drac

MBuzzy said:


> I have been ordered to get a nice hotel, just in case the wife decides to come. Anyone know of any good ones?


 
There some excellent ones in Buffalo, joined my wfe there once and the hotelwas beautiful...I need to know the location of the dojo or where everyone is staying...


----------



## MBuzzy

Yeah, I figure it will be a trade off - need somewhere close....preferably where everyone else is staying, but also nice enough that she can occupy herself while I'm off drinking......I mean training.


----------



## Drac

The Hampton Inn is* FULL...*


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> The Hampton Inn is* FULL...*



Now that sucks.  What about the holiday inn express?


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> What if I promise to stay on my side of the room???



If the hotels are full we may be doubling up in more ways than one 
:lol2:


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Now that sucks. What about the holiday inn express?


 
Which Express?????The wife has some pull with the Holidays Inns...


----------



## Carol

Try this one:
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Holiday                 Inn Express 
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]601                 Dingens St 
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Buffalo,                 NY 14224 
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]716-896-2900[/FONT]​


----------



## Drac

They appear to have room..$137.00 a night..Is that near the dojo???


----------



## Carol

For anyone interested,

I have three rooms reserved at the Marriott Residence Inn in Cheektowaga.


*Residence Inn Buffalo Cheektowaga*

107 Anderson Road
 				Buffalo, 				 					NY 				 				 					14225
USA
1-716-892-5410
Fax: 1-716-892-5409
 					More hotel information
It's a studio-apartment sized room, 1 King bed, 1 Sofa bed, full kitchen.

Room rate is $149 per night.

One room is for TKDgirl and me (and Tez3 if she makes it), the other two are up for the first folks that give me a holler to take them.


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> One room is for TKDgirl and me (and Tez3 if she makes it), the other two are up for the first folks that give me a holler to take them.


 
So how far is that from where we will train??? So I take it I can't be your roomie???:vu: Well I have to find another hotel as the Mariott no longer alows smoking in the rooms..


----------



## Carol

The Holiday Inn Express is closer, albeit noisier (right on the thruway)

The Residence Inn has nicer rooms for about 10 bucks more, its about 15 minutes away from the school.

Anyone want me to look in to arranging a block of rooms  at the Residence Inn?


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> So how far is that from where we will train??? So I take it I can't be your roomie???:vu: Well I have to find another hotel as the Mariott no longer alows smoking in the rooms..



Its about 20 minutes - sorry Drac....although you know with the wig and heels you're starting to look rather convincing but that badge of yours gives you all away LOL!


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> The Holiday Inn Express is closer, albeit noisier (right on the thruway)
> 
> The Residence Inn has nicer rooms for about 10 bucks more, its about 15 minutes away from the school.
> 
> Anyone want me to look in to arranging a block of rooms at the Residence Inn?


 
Carol me and the family will take one of those from the Residence that you have PM me all the info. OK.


----------



## Carol

terryl965 said:


> Carol me and the family will take one of those from the Residence that you have PM me all the info. OK.




You bet Terry, I'll PM you and MBuzzy with the confirmation number and stuff. 

The rooms are spoken for

1.  TKDGirl, Carol (and maybe Tez3)
2.  MBuzzy (and maybe his SO)
3.  Terry and family.

So...should I look in to another block?


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> You bet Terry, I'll PM you and MBuzzy with the confirmation number and stuff.
> 
> The rooms are spoken for
> 
> 1. TKDGirl, Carol (and maybe Tez3)
> 2. MBuzzy (and maybe his SO)
> 3. Terry and family.
> 
> So...should I look in to another block?


 

Thank you sooo much, by the way do they have a great breakfast bar
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so when I wake with a hangover I can eat?


----------



## MBuzzy

IMHO....It is much more fun if lots of people stay in the same place.  All the other events like this that I've been, there has always been more partying after the events back at the hotel!


----------



## Carol

terryl965 said:


> Thank you sooo much, by the way do they have a great breakfast bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so when I wake with a hangover I can eat?



That they do - breakfast is included hehehehehee!


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> That they do - breakfast is included hehehehehee!


 
You the woman Carol


----------



## Carol

Yeah but is this the best thing to do?  I'm having second thoughts.  It is a nicer place but Drac wants a room where he can smoke and I don't want to leave him by his lonesome.


----------



## Drac

MBuzzy said:


> IMHO....It is much more fun if lots of people stay in the same place. All the other events like this that I've been, there has always been more partying after the events back at the hotel!


 
I agree...... I have become accustomed to not being allowed to smoke in bars and resturants, but NOT allowed in my own room..


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Yeah but is this the best thing to do? I'm having second thoughts. It is a nicer place but Drac wants a room where he can smoke and I don't want to leave him by his lonesome.


 
Not to worry my beautiful Salem witch..My habit keeps me alone alot.


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> I agree...... I have become accustomed to not being allowed to smoke in bars and resturants, but NOT allowed in my own room..


 
Drac you are the prince of darkness plus a dark lord smoke where and when you want to. So it has been said.


----------



## MBuzzy

Drac said:


> I agree...... I have become accustomed to not being allowed to smoke in bars and resturants, but NOT allowed in my own room..


 
I've been there!  I quit long ago....but it seems that smoking has turned into a crime....you have to go outside, 50 feet from the building and cover your head and blow downwind from any passersby.  

And I see it only getting stricter.....

But I'll stand outside with you anytime!  (I still like second hand smoke  )


----------



## terryl965

MBuzzy said:


> I've been there! I quit long ago....but it seems that smoking has turned into a crime....you have to go outside, 50 feet from the building and cover your head and blow downwind from any passersby.
> 
> And I see it only getting stricter.....
> 
> But I'll stand outside with you anytime! (I still like second hand smoke  )


 
I will be with you both even though I do not smoke I support my fellow MA'ers at all times.


----------



## Carol

OK I'll use bribery.

Drac, if you want to see me in a swimsuit, you'll have to stay at the Residence Inn...there's an indoor pool there....


----------



## Drac

Thanks Everyone...Stay where you are, it will be easier for me to find a another place than all of you...As soon as my wife returns she will assist me, she travels up there alot...


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> OK I'll use bribery.
> 
> Drac, if you want to see me in a swimsuit, you'll have to stay at the Residence Inn...there's an indoor pool there....


 
Man free Breakfast girls in Bikini's what the hell I'm leaving the wife!!!!

The benefits are getting better all the time


----------



## Carol

No way Terry that's bad Karma.  Plus Yolanda has to come so she and I can share jokes in Spanish... :lol:


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> OK I'll use bribery.
> 
> Drac, if you want to see me in a swimsuit, you'll have to stay at the Residence Inn...there's an indoor pool there....


 
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...Talk about the horns of delemma..


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> No way Terry that's bad Karma. Plus Yolanda has to come so she and I can share jokes in Spanish... :lol:


 
She and the childern will be there, I always come with family, I believe in good family values what I get to see they get to see.


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...Talk about the horns of delemma..



Well...in fairness, you might not be saying the same once you see me in person.  I've got more than a few curves :lol:


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> I will be with you both even though I do not smoke I support my fellow MA'ers at all times.


 
 I would give *ANYTHING* to be free of this habit..The last time I quit I gained 60 lbs and I'm still taking it off..


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Well...in fairness, you might not be saying the same once you see me in person. I've got more than a few curves :lol:


 
Please!!! I ran 2 strip clubs in my younger days and it took me years to recover..This might just fininsh me off..And once again the PG rating of this site keeps me from posting a real good answer..


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Please!!! I ran 2 strip clubs in my younger days and it took me years to recover..This might just fininsh me off..And once again the PG rating of this site keeps me from posting a real good answer..


 
Or you could go to the after dark section and post it Drac, I will read it for everyone.


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> Please!!! I ran 2 strip clubs in my younger days and it took me years to recover..This might just fininsh me off..And once again the PG rating of this site keeps me from posting a real good answer..



At ease...not all of them are the good kind of curves... :lol:


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> At ease...not all of them are the good kind of curves... :lol:


 

It ALL good to me...


----------



## hong kong fooey

well I am going to ry to get a hotel room where tkdgirl is staying after all she is my girlfriend so I think that would be nice of me to at least stay in the same hotel as her. i can get a room at her hotel for about 150 dollars a night


----------



## Drac

I'm probably going to wind up staying there with you all since I cannot find another hotel in walking distance..The hotel says I can smoke outside, and I want to be near the action....


----------



## Carol

OK, I'll grab 3 more rooms.

One for Drac, one for HKF, and one more for the next person that says yo!!

Let me know right away please....


----------



## Drac

I spoke too soon I found 2 other hotels within walking distance of the Residence that still have smoking rooms and are a whole lot cheaper..SO I can hang with all you people at night and stagger back to my hotel when the party ends...


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> I spoke too soon I found 2 other hotels within walking distance of the Residence that still have smoking rooms and are a whole lot cheaper..SO I can hang with all you people at night and stagger back to my hotel when the party ends...



Sounds like a plan Drac!  


OK...that means I have TWO rooms reserved.

One for Hong Kong Fooey...and two more for..... ????

Whose going to be the ones?

The availability at the hotel is changing quickly.


----------



## MBuzzy

YO!  Oh wait.....I already have one......I really just kind of wanted to say yo.




Sorry about that.  I'll try to restrain myself.

EDIT - You took out the thing about the Yo!  My joke doesn't make sense anymore.....sigh.  I'm always a step behind.


----------



## LawDog

I have to be at two other events the same month. I will be attending as long as the other two events do not over lap this one. I will know for sure in a week.
:ultracool


----------



## Carol

MBuzzy said:


> YO!  Oh wait.....I already have one......I really just kind of wanted to say yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that.  I'll try to restrain myself.
> 
> EDIT - You took out the thing about the Yo!  My joke doesn't make sense anymore.....sigh.  I'm always a step behind.



I didn't take it out.  its just a couple posts up


----------



## Carol

OK...what I've done....

The Marriott will allow booking up to 9 rooms through their web site.

I've gone ahead and booked the maximum of nine.

Four are spoken for, that means five are available for the next few folks that say YO!


----------



## Carol

TShadowchaser, Brian, Exile, Kreth, and Morph4me have all been PMed to see if they want to place dibs on the remaining rooms.


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> TShadowchaser, Brian, Exile, Kreth, and Morph4me have all been PMed to see if they want to place dibs on the remaining rooms.


 
This is going to be one great gathering....


----------



## morph4me

YO, I'll take one. Looking forward to it


----------



## Drac

LawDog said:


> I have to be at two other events the same month. I will be attending as long as the other two events do not over lap this one. I will know for sure in a week.
> :ultracool


 
Hope you can make it..


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Carol Kaur said:


> Try this one:
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Holiday                 Inn Express
> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]601                 Dingens St
> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Buffalo,                 NY 14224
> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]716-896-2900[/FONT]​


This is the one I'll be contacting ext week to try and get a group rate


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> This is the one I'll be contacting ext week to try and get a group rate


 
That's one of the places I also looked at..There are 2 more nearer the Residence Inn where the others are staying..


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The location will be Horizon Martial Arts,   http://horizonma.com

We used to use the Hampton but this year their rates were to high.


I'll be updating the lead post tonight with updated info, including the mat fees.

Sorry this is so sporadic, just a busy week so far.


----------



## bluemtn

tkdgirl said:


> Oh! And Drac? My response will remain at:


 
I can't help myself sometimes...



Drac said:


> What if I promise to stay on my side of the room???


 
Seriously Drac...  If you choose to dress in drag on a regular basis, at least pick something that isn't tacky!  And no-  you can't sleep in another part of the room!


----------



## Drac

Drac said:


> What if I promise to stay on my side of the room???


 


tkdgirl said:


> And no- you can't sleep in another part of the room!


 
:vu::vu::vu:


----------



## Carol

2nd block of rooms is spoken for;

1. Hong kong fooey
2. Morph4me
3. Exile


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> 2nd block of rooms is spoken for;
> 
> 1. Hong kong fooey
> 2. Morph4me
> 3. Exile


 
Like I said before, this is gonna be one *BLOCKBUSTER* of a get together..


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Bob Hubbard said:


> *Date*: Friday August 3rd & Saturday August 4th 2007.
> 
> Friday evening we will be meeting up and doing the socializing portion, with Saturday dedicated to a day of training. Saturday evening we will be doing dinner at a local Chinese Buffet. Meals are not included.
> 
> 
> *Location*: Horizon Martial Arts,   http://horizonma.com
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Horizon                 Martial Arts
> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]252               Center Road
> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]West             Seneca (Buffalo), NY 14224[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Who                     will be teaching?[/FONT]*​To Be Announced.
> 
> *Mat Fee*: $30 per person.
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Call                 about Group rates.[/FONT]
> 
> Instructors are free.
> 
> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]What                     to bring?[/FONT]*​
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Arnis                         Sticks [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Training                         Dagger[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sparring gloves and helmet if you have them.[/FONT]
> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Where                     to stay?[/FONT]*
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Holiday                 Inn Express
> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]601                 Dingens St
> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Buffalo,                 NY 14224
> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]716-896-2900[/FONT]
> 
> _*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]----NOTE!---[/FONT]*_
> _*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I am currently working on getting us a group rate, and should know that in the next few days (6/11-6/14)[/FONT]*_
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]​
> More information to follow.


Updated Information in first post.


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Like I said before, this is gonna be one *BLOCKBUSTER* of a get together..



You have got that totally, utterly *RIGHT*, Dan!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :highfive:


----------



## terryl965

Come on a matt fee, is it not OK if we just check in after all since we are spending thousand of dollars drinking while we are there!!!!!! Not to mention rooms a little food and travel expenses, we need that thirty dollars to do more drinking work on it Bob.


----------



## LawDog

I just want to meet with everyone and have a good time. Working out I do four - five days a week.
:ladysman:


----------



## terryl965

LawDog said:


> I just want to meet with everyone and have a good time. Working out I do four - five days a week.
> :ladysman:


 
6 days here so I'll be drinking and so forth


----------



## Carol

I don't think there is anything planned for Sunday but I'll be hanging for the entire day for anyone that wants to do some extra drinking...er...socializing, yeah that's it


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> I don't think there is anything planned for Sunday but I'll be hanging for the entire day for anyone that wants to do some extra drinking...er...socializing, yeah that's it


 
I'm with you on that


----------



## LawDog

I'm sure the we can get Drac "half in the wrapper" with us.  :drinkbeer


----------



## terryl965

LawDog said:


> I'm sure the we can get Drac "half in the wrapper" with us. :drinkbeer


 

Yes we can


----------



## hong kong fooey

well im not to much of a drinker these days. to many bad days after if you know what I mean but I will drink one or two with everybody maybe three or four ahh heck this will be bad! LOL


----------



## bluemtn

Carol Kaur said:


> I don't think there is anything planned for Sunday but I'll be hanging for the entire day for anyone that wants to do some extra drinking...er...socializing, yeah that's it


 
Same here, except for the "extra" drinking...


----------



## Carol

tkdgirl said:


> Same here, except for the "extra" drinking...



Most important thing is that we're all there together


----------



## Drac

LawDog said:


> I'm sure the we can get Drac "half in the wrapper" with us. :drinkbeer





			
				Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> don't think there is anything planned for Sunday but I'll be hanging for the entire day for anyone that wants to do some extra drinking...er...socializing, yeah that's it




Of that there is *NO DOUBT!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Drac

LawDog said:


> I just want to meet with everyone and have a good time. Working out I do four - five days a week.
> :ladysman:


 


terryl965 said:


> 6 days here so I'll be drinking and so forth


 
I work Tue-Sat at the full time job, the part time gig is 1 possibly 2 days a week AFTER putting in 8 hrs..I am *REALLY* looking forward to meeting everyone..


----------



## MBuzzy

Looks like I will be working on the Friday before, so I may not get there until late on Friday night....  BLAH!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Well this is shaping up to be a fun event!


----------



## Drac

MBuzzy said:


> Looks like I will be working on the Friday before, so I may not get there until late on Friday night.... BLAH!


 
Now here is a real stupid question..Are you really flying in from South Korea???



			
				Brian VanCise said:
			
		

> Well this is shaping up to be a fun event!



Yes it is..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Drac said:


> Now here is a real stupid question..Are you really flying in from South Korea????


 
If I am correct he is leaving South Korea very soon.


----------



## Drac

Brian R. VanCise said:


> If I am correct he is leaving South Korea very soon.


 
OK..I was thinking now THAT'S dedication...


----------



## MBuzzy

Wow....I wish I was rich enough to do that.  $1500 round trip ticket.  Luckily I'm OUT OF HERE next Saturday.  I fly in to Dayton, OH and don't have to come back to Korea for a long long time.


----------



## MBuzzy

Now I get to ask a stupid question....

In Bob's post he said that we should bring sparring gear, training dagger and Arnis sticks.

Now....I don't own Arnis sticks.  Have never done Arnis.  Have never SEEN Arnis...and wouldn't know an Arnis stick if it hit me.

But, I would definately buy some if I would learn something.....should I?


----------



## Drac

MBuzzy said:


> Now I get to ask a stupid question....
> 
> In Bob's post he said that we should bring sparring gear, training dagger and Arnis sticks.
> 
> Now....I don't own Arnis sticks. Have never done Arnis. Have never SEEN Arnis...and wouldn't know an Arnis stick if it hit me.
> 
> But, I would definately buy some if I would learn something.....should I?


 
I gotta buy a helmet..Sticks I got....Got them cheap on line..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I imagine you will be able to get some there at Horizon Martial Arts.  Call Tim Hartman before you go and I am sure he will keep a pair on hand for you.


----------



## MBuzzy

So they're like....a required item and I'll get left at the door without them?


----------



## Tez3

I don't know what Arnis sticks are either! Are they the same as Kali sticks? What kind of sparring gloves? I have boxing and MMA gloves, in the club though we have the elasticated 'karate' style ones plus boxing gloves of various weights. Training daggers we've got though it will have to be put in hold luggage lol!

I was looking online for cheap flights and they seem to be cheap enough, all I have to do is check at the end of the month that I can make it! Fingers crossed ! 
I've never done any stick fighting either, I'm a slow learner and a bit of a klutz lol!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

MBuzzy said:


> So they're like....a required item and I'll get left at the door without them?


 
That I cannot answer and you would have to ask Bob.  However I would doubt that to be the case. (about being left at the door)


----------



## Drac

Tez3 said:


> I've never done any stick fighting either, I'm a slow learner and a bit of a klutz lol!


 
You won't be alone..I've only done sticks once...I felt GREAT when I was able to keep the basic drill going for a full minute before screwing up...


----------



## Drac

My wife just expressed an interest in attending..She's not big on training but holds a black belt in partying..PLUS whatever rate the Holiday Inn has she can get reduced because of all the travel time she puts in...


----------



## MBuzzy

More wives!!  I still have to figure out what I'm going to do with my Fiance....I think she is coming now.....and I need to keep her occupied on Saturday so that I don't get home to an angry fiance on Saturday night.


----------



## Drac

Because her coporate office is in Buffalo she made a lot of friends there, so we won't see her during the day..She also wants to know why I have his wig and heels hidden in my gun closet...Lets keep all this to ourselves Carol and tkdgirl....OK...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Taking a moment at the cmp to check in....School has wireless internet. Aint it great? 

Tim has a fully socked proshop so if you need to buy anything I'm sure he can take care of you.  Schools got a good loaner selection of gear too so, if you don't have it, it's hanging on the wall somewhere here. 


Dress code: Comfortable.  We usually train in comfortable clothing. Gi's are optional. Sweats or workout clothes are fine.

No street shoes allowed on the floor.  Wrestling shoes or sneakers that haven't been been outside are ok.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'll have a registration form up in a day or so too.,


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> Taking a moment at the cmp to check in....School has wireless internet. Aint it great?
> 
> Tim has a fully socked proshop so if you need to buy anything I'm sure he can take care of you. Schools got a good loaner selection of gear too so, if you don't have it, it's hanging on the wall somewhere here.
> 
> 
> Dress code: Comfortable. We usually train in comfortable clothing. Gi's are optional. Sweats or workout clothes are fine.
> 
> No street shoes allowed on the floor. Wrestling shoes or sneakers that haven't been been outside are ok.


 
Thanks Bob...


----------



## LawDog

I did not fully understand that this MartialTalk get together was really a Tim Hartman stick seminar. I was under the impression that it was a casual get together with everyone showing a little of their stuff.
I have decided not to attend, maybe another time. Have a good time one and all.


----------



## Drac

LawDog said:


> I did not fully understand that this MartialTalk get together was really a Tim Hartman stick seminar. I was under the impression that it was a casual get together with everyone showing a little of their stuff


 
That is my understanding as well..


----------



## mrhnau

LawDog said:


> I did not fully understand that this MartialTalk get together was really a Tim Hartman stick seminar. I was under the impression that it was a casual get together with everyone showing a little of their stuff.
> I have decided not to attend, maybe another time. Have a good time one and all.


I did not get that impression, just hte impression he has some gear if you need it. Also, based on what I've seen from past meetings, that is not at all what it is about.

Am I wrong Bob?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The event is at Tim's school. 
We've used the school for the last 3 or 4 Buffalo M&G's.

Tim's school has a proshop.

It's well equipped, matted and clean, and alot safer than a local park or rented room at a hotel.

Tim's not on the instructor list this year.

We're following the same format we've used since day one.  A couple of featured instructors, plus some sharing and the like.  In the past, we've had the following folks featured:

Datu Tim Hartman - 2004, 2005, 2006
Dennis "Hutch" Hutchins - 2004
Sensei Joe Gutowski - 2004
Jeff Velten - 2005, 2006
Sheldon L. Bedell - 2005
Boyd Ritchie - 2005
Rich Parsons - 2005
Bob Hubbard - 2005
Primo Luciano - 2006
SwordLady - 2006
Charlie Bedell - 2006
Georgia Ketchmark - 2006

I don't have anyone listed for 2007 yet.

What did we do last year?
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33913
Look for post #62.


----------



## bluemtn

I'm assuming it's perfectly fine to pack the sticks in my suitcase for the plane.  Right?  I know that you can't pack it on your carry- on, obviously...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

tkdgirl said:


> I'm assuming it's perfectly fine to pack the sticks in my suitcase for the plane. Right? I know that you can't pack it on your carry- on, obviously...


 
Your good as long as it is put in your suitcase and check it in.  I travel with sticks and sharp pointy things all the time that way.


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> I'm assuming it's perfectly fine to pack the sticks in my suitcase for the plane. Right? I know that you can't pack it on your carry- on, obviously...


 
I've carried my sticks and training knives in my checked through luggage and never had a problem..


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> I've carried my sticks and training knives in my checked through luggage and never had a problem..


 

That is because you are the prince of darkness


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> That is because you are the prince of darkness


 
In Denver they did give my Combat Cane a real good exam..Like someone would be stupid enough to attempt to board with a sword cane...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> In Denver they did give my Combat Cane a real good exam..Like someone would be stupid enough to attempt to board with a sword cane...


 

That figures


----------



## Drac

They even gave my Pro-Tek Key the evil eye until I lied and said it was the key to my police locker..


----------



## terryl965

LawDog said:


> I did not fully understand that this MartialTalk get together was really a Tim Hartman stick seminar. I was under the impression that it was a casual get together with everyone showing a little of their stuff.
> I have decided not to attend, maybe another time. Have a good time one and all.


 

Lawdog I hope ypou reconsider Mr Hartman is not even one of the insrcutors this year, come and drink with me Drac and carol and the rest of the gang.


----------



## LawDog

Terry1965,
Ok, as long as we can get the gang from the "last word" forum wrecked by evenings end.
As for Tim Hartman, he is a top of the line instructor and a good person, it had nothing to do with him at all. I just did not to be involved within a structured & controlled setting. Loose and easy is the way to go for a greet and meet.
See you there,


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Last year we had an informal single elimination padded stick competition. simple rules, 1 point per hit, 5 points wins. It was alot of fun, even though most of the folks who participated weren't stickjocks.  My nephew who I've given some instruction to I wouldn't say I've really instructed him, just showed him some basics) came in second. (I came in 3rd, lol).  If there is enough interest we may do this again this year. School has the gear, but some folks prefer their wn stuff. (I know I prefer my head gear over loaner stuff, lol).


If we have anyone who does FMA teaching, they'll probably do some stick work. Also I believe Kreth did some Bujinkan stick work as well.  Again, I like my sticks, don't care for loaners.  Arnis sticks, Kali sticks, hey, it's a length of rattan no matter what ya call it. 


Training knives are available there, but again, I like my aluminum trainer. (Made by Jason Arnold from London Canada - plug plug plug) 


I'll probably do a short 10-15 minute thing on some of my theatrical fighting concepts. Less a "street" drill, and more a 'here some ideas on modifying what  you do that's effective to work for stage and film" thing.  It's something I've been playing with the last few years, and while far from polished, might be fun, and hey, feedback's always good.



Things are a little 'nuts' right now, so I'm a bit random here. Just finished a camp, took like 400+ pictures this weekend, and still need to process and edit them for upload and printing. I'll check on the hotel tomorrow.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

LawDog said:


> Terry1965,
> Ok, as long as we can get the gang from the "last word" forum wrecked by evenings end.
> As for Tim Hartman, he is a top of the line instructor and a good person, it had nothing to do with him at all. I just did not to be involved within a structured & controlled setting. Loose and easy is the way to go for a greet and meet.
> See you there,


Alan,
  The meets are most certainly relaxed and loose. It's good training certainly, and you get a taste of everything. I think everyone who've been here the last few year will agree, we're just getting better a we go.  Last years was a lot of fun.


We're not doing the Anchor Bar this year though.....they may have invented the Chicken Wing, but I've had much better at other places. lol!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Bob Hubbard said:


> Alan,
> The meets are most certainly relaxed and loose. It's good training certainly, and you get a taste of everything. I think everyone who've been here the last few year will agree, we're just getting better a we go.  Last years was a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> We're not doing the Anchor Bar this year though.....they may have invented the Chicken Wing, but I've had much better at other places. lol!


Maybe we go here instead: http://www.pizzaplant.com/ 


ok....here's the beer list:
http://www.pizzaplant.com/taplist_frame.htm


----------



## terryl965

LawDog said:


> Terry1965,
> Ok, as long as we can get the gang from the "last word" forum wrecked by evenings end.
> As for Tim Hartman, he is a top of the line instructor and a good person, it had nothing to do with him at all. I just did not to be involved within a structured & controlled setting. Loose and easy is the way to go for a greet and meet.
> See you there,


 
ooking forward to it and it will be fun


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> The meets are most certainly relaxed and loose. It's good training certainly, and you get a taste of everything. I think everyone who've been here the last few year will agree, we're just getting better a we go. Last years was a lot of fun.







*NOW *your talking..I can show some Combat Hapkido stuff..


----------



## Drac

LawDog said:


> See you there,


 
Looking forward to it..


----------



## bluemtn

Bob Hubbard said:


> Maybe we go here instead: http://www.pizzaplant.com/
> 
> 
> ok....here's the beer list:
> http://www.pizzaplant.com/taplist_frame.htm


 
Count me in!  I might even share in a drink here and there...


----------



## Drac

We are going to keep that business about my attempting to bunk in with you and Carol?  Aren't we?? Normally I *Dracula*, *Prince of Darkness *fear no mortals..But my wife is sneeky and has learned a few tricks from Father Greek and GM Pellegrini..


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> We are going to keep that business about my attempting to bunk in with you and Carol? Aren't we?? Normally I *Dracula*, *Prince of Darkness *fear no mortals..But my wife is sneeky and has learned a few tricks from Father Greek and GM Pellegrini..


 
what happens at the meet and greet stay at the meet and greet


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> what happens at the meet and greet stay at the meet and greet


 
An excellent motto..However my wife is coming with me...Nuff said..


----------



## Carol

terryl965 said:


> what happens at the meet and greet stay at the meet and greet



Yup.  Exactly.  

Plus, Drac, that wig didn't do much for you anyway.  You are SO not a blonde.  :lol2:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Well, there are those hot tub pics from last yer floating around somewhere.....


----------



## Drac

Who was the subject????


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Well, I was in the tub......


*makes note, see if hotel has hot tub this year*


----------



## shesulsa

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well, there are those hot tub pics from last yer floating around somewhere.....


Shut the **** up.


----------



## hong kong fooey

DRAC

I think it's only fair that if you are going to try to stay in TKDGIRLS and carols room then I should as well. i can dress in drag as well now I may not look as pretty as you but heck who cares right? lol:angel:


----------



## Drac

hong kong fooey said:


> DRAC
> 
> I think it's only fair that if you are going to try to stay in TKDGIRLS and carols room then I should as well. i can dress in drag as well now I may not look as pretty as you but heck who cares right? lol:angel:


 
That plan has been shelved now that the wife going to accompany me..She is pretty understanding, but not *THAT* understanding..Remind me to tell the story of attempting to dress like a drag queen for Halloween..It's a great story after a couple of drinks...


----------



## tshadowchaser

That i want to hear


----------



## Drac

tshadowchaser said:


> That i want to hear


 
It pretty funny, especially after a couple of cocktails...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well, there are those hot tub pics from last yer floating around somewhere.....


 
Yes I believe we have heard about these pictures before.


----------



## Drac

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Yes I believe we have heard about these pictures before.


 
I heard of them also...Think they will surface this trip???


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Ohhh absolutely!


----------



## Drac

That will be EXCELLENT...........One question. WHO was in the tub with Bob????


----------



## Drac

I'll ask again...*Who* was in the tub with Bob??? My imagination is running rampant...


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> That plan has been shelved now that the wife going to accompany me..She is pretty understanding, but not *THAT* understanding..Remind me to tell the story of attempting to dress like a drag queen for Halloween..It's a great story after a couple of drinks...


 

You too?  Ask him about "Blue Angel" when you see him...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Drac said:


> I'll ask again...*Who* was in the tub with Bob??? My imagination is running rampant...


I can't tell.

Ya just shoulda been there.   I'll always remember the bromine, lol!


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> I can't tell.


 
:wah::wah:


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> :wah::wah:


Whine all you want.  The Dark Lord should have no trouble finding out on his own accord who'll hop in this year.


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> Whine all you want. The Dark Lord should have no trouble finding out on his own accord who'll hop in this year.


 
I however simply want to know about last year..The secret identity of whomever it was that joined Bob seems to be a closely guarded secret, thus my interest..


----------



## OUMoose

MTG.... Flogging Molly show.... MTG?  Flogging Molly show...

Grrr!!  The pressure?!?!???!


*sharpens the horns*


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> I however simply want to know about last year..The secret identity of whomever it was that joined Bob seems to be a closely guarded secret, thus my interest..


 

NOW you have me curious!


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> NOW you have me curious!


 
I fear our curiosity is in vain..Me thinks they will never talk...So be it..


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> I fear our curiosity is in vain..Me thinks they will never talk...So be it..


 
I guess you can believe it when they say "What happens at the meet and greet stays at the meet and greet". Although I have my suspicions based on some of the posts in this thread.


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> I guess you can believe it when they say "What happens at the meet and greet stays at the meet and greet". Although I have my suspicions based on some of the posts in this thread.


 
Aye, so do I..But suspicion without evidence is conjecture..Oppps that was the inner cop talking...Sorry


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> Aye, so do I..But suspicion without evidence is conjecture..Oppps that was the inner cop talking...Sorry


 

It's true, though!


----------



## Drac

I 'm gonna start working any side job I can find...I want to have *LOTS* of beer money ( the wife only drinks Jack Daniels)..This will be an occasion to remember...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok.....one name.


Susan.


but that's all I'll say.   The women of MT are deadly, and most of them out rank me. I'm too pretty to die!


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm too pretty to die!


 
Aren't we all???


----------



## bluemtn

Bob Hubbard said:


> ok.....one name.
> 
> 
> Susan.
> 
> 
> but that's all I'll say. The women of MT are deadly, and most of them out rank me. I'm too pretty to die!


 


Drac said:


> Aren't we all???


 

Oh great!  Now Drac has Bob dressed in drag!!!


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> Oh great! Now Drac has Bob dressed in drag!!!


 

I'm too sexy for my badge...LOL


----------



## Rich Parsons

OUMoose said:


> MTG.... Flogging Molly show.... MTG?  Flogging Molly show...
> 
> Grrr!!  The pressure?!?!???!
> 
> 
> *sharpens the horns*




Flogging Molly Show should be good as well. 

But then again, if you show up you could flog Bob.  :lol:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

oh yeah....that is a tradition too.  LOL!


----------



## shesulsa

Rich Parsons said:


> Flogging Molly Show should be good as well.
> 
> But then again, if you show up you could flog Bob.  :lol:



Bob would like that ....


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> Bob would like that ....


 
Now that sounds like a show in itself..


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> But suspicion without evidence is conjecture


 
:miffer: There's always some wise *** with a dictionary


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> I 'm gonna start working any side job I can find...I want to have *LOTS* of beer money ( the wife only drinks Jack Daniels)..This will be an occasion to remember...


 
I'm going to stay relatively sober, so I will remember it


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> :miffer: There's always some wise *** with a dictionary


 
No dictionary that's "cop speak"...


----------



## Carol

Got a chance to work out with Tshadowchaser and Grimfang yesterday.  If all goes well, one or the other or both will be coming out with me on the Party Bus.  

Somehow "Party Honda" just doesn't have the same ring.....


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Somehow "Party Honda" just doesn't have the same ring.....


 
No it doesn't..


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Got a chance to work out with Tshadowchaser and Grimfang yesterday. If all goes well, one or the other or both will be coming out with me on the Party Bus.
> 
> Somehow "Party Honda" just doesn't have the same ring.....


 
No it doesn't...


----------



## tshadowchaser

> I want to have *LOTS* of beer money ( the wife only drinks Jack Daniels)..This will be an occasion to remember...


  A lady that knows what to drink  I like her already  

Yes Carol spent about 6 stright hours on the floor woeking out with us and both Grimfang (Charlie) and I are hopping to get out there this year. I hope it falls on a weekend I have off from work.


----------



## Drac

tshadowchaser said:


> A lady that knows what to drink I like her already .


 
 Shes a Jack and Coke drinker..3 parts Jack to 1 part Coke...


----------



## tshadowchaser

I hate mixed drinks but the 3 to 1 ratio sounds good.
Hope I ca get out there to meet you and her
It is always a fun time of the year and the meeting and getting to know people face to face is always the best part


----------



## Drac

tshadowchaser said:


> I hate mixed drinks but the 3 to 1 ratio sounds good.
> Hope I ca get out there to meet you and her
> It is always a fun time of the year and the meeting and getting to know people face to face is always the best part


 
We will be there..


----------



## Drac

Oppps dbl posted..


----------



## hong kong fooey

well I will drink some but i don't want to get drunk. i am not allowed to get drunk last time I did i regreated it i will have to tell you the story when I see everybody. but if I drink a mixed drink i like rum and coke thats my favorite! 


I say we all do one shot together to celebrate but thats my idea


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm having phone and dsl issues right now. Will get more info posted once I can actually call and get it, then log in and stay logged in long enough to post it.


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm having phone and dsl issues right now. Will get more info posted once I can actually call and get it, then log in and stay logged in long enough to post it.


 
You aint alone brother..I just got off the phone with tech support because of a DSL issue..


----------



## Kacey

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm having phone and dsl issues right now. Will get more info posted once I can actually call and get it, then log in and stay logged in long enough to post it.





Drac said:


> You aint alone brother..I just got off the phone with tech support because of a DSL issue..



My experience with DSL was not good - several months with no problems would go by, and then I wouldn't have service for hours or days; the last problem turned into a couple of weeks, and I switched to cable, which I've had for over a year without any problems.


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> I switched to cable, which I've had for over a year without any problems.


 
Who is your provider???


----------



## terryl965

So what about waving the mat fee so we can drink more


----------



## Kacey

Drac said:


> Who is your provider???



Comcast


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> Comcast


 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Carol

terryl965 said:


> So what about waving the mat fee so we can drink more



I'm down with that


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> I'm down with that


 
That is my girl come on with the alcohol


----------



## Bob Hubbard

terryl965 said:


> So what about waving the mat fee so we can drink more


Those who sign up to do a teaching session get their mat fee waived.


Otherwise, I gotta charge something to cover the light and AC bill.....unless my lotto numbers come in this week....in which case, we'll do the M&G on the Black Pearl, off Tortuga.


----------



## Carol

Bob Hubbard said:


> Those who sign up to do a teaching session get their mat fee waived.



How bout it Terry?  I'd absolutely love to see you teach a little bit.


----------



## Drac

I don't care who teaches, I just want to learn...Tomorrow I petition my department to make that Fri and Sat training days, ie I won't have to "burn" any holiday time...Wish me luck...


----------



## morph4me

I'd love to see you do some of the training. Would it help if you did?


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> I'd love to see you do some of the training. Would it help if you did?


 
Please explain...


----------



## morph4me

Would it help keep you from burning holiday time, if you were doing some of the training? I'd like to see what you teach, simply because you have more restrictions on what you do, and it still has to be effective.


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> How bout it Terry? I'd absolutely love to see you teach a little bit.


 

I guess so, if everybody is up to it and can take my type of teaching.


----------



## MBuzzy

I, for one, am up for anything.


----------



## arnisador

I _hope _to make it, but with the WMAA black belt training camp the following weekend it may be difficult!


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> Would it help keep you from burning holiday time, if you were doing some of the training? I'd like to see what you teach, simply because you have more restrictions on what you do, and it still has to be effective.


 
Understood...I submitted such a request this morning to my Leiutenant and to the Training Officer..


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> Would it help keep you from burning holiday time, if you were doing some of the training? I'd like to see what you teach, simply because you have more restrictions on what you do, and it still has to be effective.


 
The problem is I teach rudementary skill to kids that wanna be cops and think because of their size and youth they can muscle their way out of anything..You all have serious Dan ranks. I doubt there is anything that I could show any of you....


----------



## MBuzzy

Drac said:


> The problem is I teach rudementary skill to kids that wanna be cops and think because of their size and youth they can muscle their way out of anything..You all have serious Dan ranks. I doubt there is anything that I could show any of you....


 
Anyone can learn from anyone else...I would love to learn what you have to offer.


----------



## Drac

MBuzzy said:


> Anyone can learn from anyone else...I would love to learn what you have to offer.


 

You have Military training??? That works very well...One of the bouncers I worked with was on leave from the AirForce..Really good in a fight..Plus I would not want to embarass myself OR my Grandmaster..


----------



## MBuzzy

Drac said:


> You have Military training??? That works very well...One of the bouncers I worked with was on leave from the AirForce..Really good in a fight..


 
Air Force does VERY little hand to hand....most get none.  Unless you're lucky enough to go to a special school of some kind.  I was deployed with the Army, so I had the advantage of getting infanty training, which includes a good deal of Army Combatives.  You can definately tell that it was mostly derived from Martial Arts.


----------



## Drac

This guy must have been the exception..


----------



## agemechanic03

MBuzzy said:


> Air Force does VERY little hand to hand....most get none. Unless you're lucky enough to go to a special school of some kind. I was deployed with the Army, so I had the advantage of getting infanty training, which includes a good deal of Army Combatives. You can definately tell that it was mostly derived from Martial Arts.


 
MBuzzy said it...Only if we get to deploy or something like that with special forces or Army and Marines. So any instruction we can get from other MA'ers is always appreciative.


----------



## MBuzzy

Drac said:


> This guy must have been the exception..


 
Its very possible that he was either in a career field that got training, was sent to a special school, or was just a good fighter!!


----------



## Drac

He never told me..I would up having to dismiss him..He came down on his day off which was allowed and started this HUGH barfight because he was intoxicated..


----------



## MBuzzy

There are a few SERE guys here on base that could probably go into one of the MA classes and kick a lot of A%$.  They definately get a lot of hand to hand training.  All based on Army Combatives.  

I would still love to get a taste of what is taught to the police.  I'd just be interested in learning new techniques also!  Drac should teach Drac should teach Drac should teach P.S. Don't mind the subliminal messages.


----------



## Drac

MBuzzy said:


> I would still love to get a taste of what is taught to the police. I'd just be interested in learning new techniques also! Drac should teach Drac should teach Drac should teach P.S. Don't mind the subliminal messages.


 
LawDog will be there and he could show you more..However is asked I would show something..


----------



## MBuzzy

Sounds like a deal to me!


----------



## donald

Any kenpo stuff at the training area?

1stJohn1:9


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Depends on who's there.  My gf is a kenpo black belt, dunno if she'll be up for showing anything though.


----------



## bluemtn

terryl965 said:


> I guess so, if everybody is up to it and can take my type of teaching.


 
I'm a flexible person (as far as training), so I say go for it!  I'd be happy with pretty much anyone, just as long as they're not a weirdo.


----------



## terryl965

tkdgirl said:


> I'm a flexible person (as far as training), so I say go for it! I'd be happy with pretty much anyone, just as long as they're not a weirdo.


 
Well then I'm out but the wife is not wierd so maybe she can teach I'll ask her.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Well then I'm out but the wife is not wierd so maybe she can teach I'll ask her.


 

If they're gonna want me to show something *THEN YOU GOTTA SHOW SOMETHING!!!!!..*If being a weirdo is grounds for dismissal then I should have been outta here a *LONGTIME AGO!!!*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> If they're gonna want me to show something *THEN YOU GOTTA SHOW SOMETHING!!!!!..*If being a weirdo is grounds for dismissal then I should have been outta here a *LONGTIME AGO!!!*


 

Drac I have no problem showing a few techs and throwing a few people around it is what I live for.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Drac I have no problem showing a few techs and throwing a few people around it is what I live for.


 
Excellent!!!!


----------



## Carol

terryl965 said:


> Drac I have no problem showing a few techs and throwing a few people around it is what I live for.



WOOOOT!!


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> WOOOOT!!


 
Carol you are up to almost anything aren't you my dear.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Carol you are up to almost anything aren't you my dear.


 
I think she's thinking about the alcohol...I know I am...


----------



## Rich Parsons

Drac said:


> If they're gonna want me to show something *THEN YOU GOTTA SHOW SOMETHING!!!!!..*If being a weirdo is grounds for dismissal then I should have been outta here a *LONGTIME AGO!!!*



I show some stuff at one event a couple of years. It was fun.


----------



## terryl965

Rich Parsons said:


> I show some stuff at one event a couple of years. It was fun.


 

What did you show and how was it shown


----------



## arnisador

Rich Parsons said:


> I show some stuff at one event a couple of years. It was fun.



I'd be up for more from Mr. Parsons!


----------



## Drac

Rich Parsons said:


> I show some stuff at one event a couple of years. It was fun.


 
 I'm use to showing my stuff to a bunch of police cadets all of whom are in awe of my skill..You guys will probably laugh..


----------



## terryl965

arnisador said:


> I'd be up for more from Mr. Parsons!


 

Same here


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> I'm use to showing my stuff to a bunch of police cadets all of whom are in awe of my skill..You guys will probably laugh..


 

Not at all, I'm really looking forward to some of your teaching


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Not at all, I'm really looking forward to some of your teaching


 

You are a Dan ranked serious martial artist..I'm just a dumb street cop that knows a few tricks..There is nothing that I can show that you cannot defeat..


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Heeerrrres Rich!

FMA Stick - Guru Rich Parsons at MT Meet&Greet 2005 (9.25MB Quicktime)


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> Heeerrrres Rich!
> 
> FMA Stick - Guru Rich Parsons at MT Meet&Greet 2005 (9.25MB Quicktime)


 
Cool..I found my sticks..Hey Rich, what other type of equipment is required???


----------



## Rich Parsons

terryl965 said:


> What did you show and how was it shown




Well Kreth asked me to be us Uke and he said something about "Throwing a rock" while demonstrating/teaching a move. 
 See Link: http://www.martialtalk.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=1&pos=80


Oh wait you mean what did I teach?

Some basic stick work. 

http://www.martialtalk.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=1&page=11



As to going this year, I am not sure yet. I am pencil'd in to be in Death Valley in August for work.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Heres some clips from 2005.  I never got around to posting the videos from 2006 due to some technical issues on my end.  Hopefully I'll get both 06 and 07 up before 08 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Jorgen              CederSlatt **at the              MartialTalk 2005 Meet & Greet*[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-              22.3MB Quicktime
[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
FMA              Stick - Guru Rich Parsons at MT Meet&Greet 2005 (9.25MB Quicktime)
[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Tim              Hartman at the MartialTalk 2005 Meet & Greet* - 10.5MB              Quicktime[/FONT]            *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

Boyd              Ritchie at the MartialTalk 2005 Meet & Greet [/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-              12.7MB Quicktime

I've also got more 2005 clips archived I've been meaning to post as well. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Rich Parsons

arnisador said:


> I'd be up for more from Mr. Parsons!






terryl965 said:


> Same here






Drac said:


> I'm use to showing my stuff to a bunch of police cadets all of whom are in awe of my skill..You guys will probably laugh..



Simple stuff is good. That is what I like. 




Bob Hubbard said:


> Heeerrrres Rich!
> 
> FMA Stick - Guru Rich Parsons at MT Meet&Greet 2005 (9.25MB Quicktime)



Gee Thanks Bob :rollseyes: I talked too much.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

My connection seems to be working again so I'll try and coordinate things and have an initial instructor list up this week.  If you've interested in doing a bit, please shoot me an email.

I'll hopefully be doing a short (15-20 min max) set. Basically some concepts on translating to theatrical fighting, and a Kombatan double stick drill, provided I can get in "ring shape" by then.


----------



## terryl965

Well me and yolanda are up to something if you really must have us, but remember we are simple TKD folks with very little knowledge of real life scenio, OK I'm joking of course or am I. Lets find out in August shall we.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Well me and yolanda are up to something if you really must have us, but remember we are simple TKD folks with very little knowledge of real life scenio, OK I'm joking of course or am I. Lets find out in August shall we.


 

Looking forward to meeting you both..


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Looking forward to meeting you both..


 

Same here Drac


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> If they're gonna want me to show something *THEN YOU GOTTA SHOW SOMETHING!!!!!..*If being a weirdo is grounds for dismissal then I should have been outta here a *LONGTIME AGO!!!*


 
Well, let me clarify as to what I mean by weirdo...  I don't know about anyone else, but I think this would be the perfect example, or at least along those lines...


----------



## morph4me

tkdgirl said:


> Well, let me clarify as to what I mean by weirdo... I don't know about anyone else, but I think this would be the perfect example, or at least along those lines...


 
Geez, the poor guy was abducted and had to spend all that time away from earth and now he has people calling him a weirdo. Where's your compassion :uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965

tkdgirl said:


> Well, let me clarify as to what I mean by weirdo... I don't know about anyone else, but I think this would be the perfect example, or at least along those lines...


 

Yea that is wierd, so maybe I'm alright


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ok, so much for my session on Klingon Martial Arts.


----------



## bluemtn

Well, it really doesn't matter, just as long as we all have a good time.  I know I'm looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## hong kong fooey

now that would be cool bob. klingon martial arts wow I think you should show us some of that at the meet and great!


----------



## terryl965

tkdgirl said:


> Well, it really doesn't matter, just as long as we all have a good time. I know I'm looking forward to meeting everyone!


 
 I'm with you a great time always see everyone there, first round on me


----------



## hong kong fooey

tkdgirl said:


> Well, it really doesn't matter, just as long as we all have a good time. I know I'm looking forward to meeting everyone!


 

you got that right as long as we have fun thats all that counts right


----------



## terryl965

hong kong fooey said:


> you got that right as long as we have fun thats all that counts right


 
Exactly


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> Well, it really doesn't matter, just as long as we all have a good time. I know I'm looking forward to meeting everyone!


 


terryl965 said:


> I'm with you a great time always see everyone there, first round on me


 
*Can I get an AMEN!!!!!*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Can I get an AMEN!!!!!*


 

_AMEN DRAC_​


----------



## Carol

terryl965 said:


> _AMEN DRAC_​



What he said!


----------



## mrhnau

Bob Hubbard said:


> Ok, so much for my session on Klingon Martial Arts.


Didn't Worf teach something that looked like Tai Chi? Maybe you can give a lesson in phaser-fu? Vulcan Neck Pinch? Kirk's amazing limp wristed karate chop that knocks the opponent out for half a day?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

lol.  Naw.  I'm sticking to what I know.


----------



## Carol

Damn.  I really wanted to see some Klingon moves.

Maybe I'll have some Vulcan material for the next one


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> Damn. I really wanted to see some Klingon moves.
> 
> Maybe I'll have some Vulcan material for the next one


 

Damm just when I thought I could use some extra training from space


----------



## Drac

Drac said:


> *Can I get an AMEN!!!!!*


 


terryl965 said:


> _AMEN DRAC_​


 


Carol Kaur said:


> What he said!


 
I will now pass the plate in order to keep the doors open of Brother Bob Hubbards home for wayward strippers....


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> I will now pass the plate in order to help the continued support of Brother Bob Hubbards home for wayward strippers



Nah, I'm already doing the Gold Key Club


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> Nah, I'm already doing the Gold Key Club


 
Sure what is one more club Carol


----------



## Carol

terryl965 said:


> Sure what is one more club Carol



LOL!  Very true


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> LOL! Very true


 

All right she has been talked into it.


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> I will now pass the plate in order to keep the doors open of Brother Bob Hubbards home for wayward strippers....


 

Ok Drac!  I won't be able to give much, but I'll give a little....  Hmm...  I think I'll change either the sig or the thingy for MT rank...


----------



## Carol

Only because I need a new way to meet guys...hee hee hee!


----------



## Drac

*HEY BOB!! *Any intell on the group rate at that Holiday Inn?????????


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Gonna try calling them again tomorrow.


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> ... Hmm... I think I'll change either the sig or the thingy for MT rank...


 
OK, now I curious..


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> Gonna try calling them again tomorrow.


 
Good enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluemtn

Carol Kaur said:


> Only because I need a new way to meet guys...hee hee hee!


 

Well, that is certainly an interesting way!


----------



## Drac

Well it's offical..My attendance at the Meet and Greet will be on department time aka I am getting paid to attend..I might have to submit a summary upon my return and I already have the name for it..*"The Effects of Massive Quanities of Alcohol on the Officer/Trainer.".*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Well it's offical..My attendance at the Meet and Greet will be on department time aka I am getting paid to attend..I might have to submit a summary upon my return and I already have the name for it..*"The Effects of Massive Quanities of Alcohol on the Officer/Trainer.".*


 

You are the man


----------



## arnisador

Drac said:


> Well it's offical..My attendance at the Meet and Greet will be on department time aka I am getting paid to attend..I might have to submit a summary upon my return and I already have the name for it..*"The Effects of Massive Quanities of Alcohol on the Officer/Trainer.".*



Too cool!


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> Too cool!


 
I figure it will take a lot of drink  I mean research....


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> I figure it will take a lot of drink I mean research....


 

I know you're not a scientist, but you could say you're doing a study on the effects of alcohol.  For example, how long it takes for each of us to get drunk-  given age, weight, "experience", type of drink, training the next day, how and if it affects you differently, and whatever else you decide to use as a category...  Just a thought!


----------



## Rich Parsons

tkdgirl said:


> I know you're not a scientist, but you could say you're doing a study on the effects of alcohol. For example, how long it takes for each of us to get drunk- given age, weight, "experience", type of drink, training the next day, how and if it affects you differently, and whatever else you decide to use as a category... Just a thought!



Two beers is enough for me and given my mass and size and age and such It should be more. I guess there is always one exception.


----------



## Drac

Rich Parsons said:


> Two beers is enough for me and given my mass and size and age and such It should be more. I guess there is always one exception.


 
Somedays 2 is *more *than enough to do me in..


----------



## morph4me

I can easily handle 2, it's the third that does me in:drinkbeer


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I've got a room block setup for us, $119.95/night
I'm waiting on the contract right now.


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> I've got a room block setup for us, $119.95/night
> I'm waiting on the contract right now.


 
EXCELLENT!!! Now this is the Holiday Inn on Dingess Rd????


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Yes.  I'll have all the info up later tonight, early tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Carol

Now that's tempting.  Lot cheaper, and closer, than the Mariott


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> Yes. I'll have all the info up later tonight, early tomorrow at the latest.


 
You da man Bob!!!!!!! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Now that's tempting. Lot cheaper, and closer, than the Mariott


 
Come stay with us..I mean at the Holiday Inn of course..


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> Come stay with us..I mean at the Holiday Inn of course..



TKDgirl has a say in it too, but I'm open.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

How far from the falls is the Meet & Greet?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

20-30 minutes


----------



## morph4me

Carol Kaur said:


> TKDgirl has a say in it too, but I'm open.


 
me too


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> TKDgirl has a say in it too, but I'm open.


 

Carol ifyou switch also switch me with you remember I'm the older goodlooking of course married guy that will have alcohol with him


----------



## arnisador

Drac said:


> EXCELLENT!!! Now this is the Holiday Inn on Dingess Rd????



We stayed there for the WMAA Camp. It was fine. It's got a decent breakfast, as free breakfasts go!


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Carol ifyou switch also switch me with you remember I'm the older goodlooking of course married guy that will have alcohol with him


 
Oh sure BRIBERY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drac

arnisador said:


> We stayed there for the WMAA Camp. It was fine. It's got a decent breakfast, as free breakfasts go!


 
I stay at Holiday Inns alot..When the wife travels she stays at H.I. 90% of the time...


----------



## Rich Parsons

arnisador said:


> We stayed there for the WMAA Camp. It was fine. It's got a decent breakfast, as free breakfasts go!



The place next door poured a nice fish. 


What is a fish you say?

A Bass Ale.


----------



## Carol

terryl965 said:


> Carol ifyou switch also switch me with you remember I'm the older goodlooking of course married guy that will have alcohol with him



Plus...even more important...you're my friend 

I'll send PM's to everyone over the weekend asking for input


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok, here's the room block. I wasn't sure what we needed so I got a small spread.

5 rooms with 2 double beds, 2 rooms are smoking, 3 non smoking.
5 rooms with king size beds, 2 rooms are smoking, 3 non smoking.

$119.99 / night

Must book by 7-3-2007

Cancellations/Changes: Must be received prior to 7/3/07 to avoid fees.

Must mention "MartialTalk" to receive special rates.


----------



## Carol

Bob Hubbard said:


> ok, here's the room block. I wasn't sure what we needed so I got a small spread.
> 
> 5 rooms with 2 double beds, 2 rooms are smoking, 3 non smoking.
> 5 rooms with king size beds, 2 rooms are smoking, 3 non smoking.
> 
> $119.99 / night
> 
> Must book by 7-3-2007
> 
> Cancellations/Changes: Must be received prior to 7/3/07 to avoid fees.
> 
> Must mention "MartialTalk" to receive special rates.



They want cancellations or changes before *July *3rd?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

That's what it says on the contract. I'm going to be taking it in on Monday, I'm going to see what that means exactly then.


----------



## Carol

Bob Hubbard said:


> That's what it says on the contract. I'm going to be taking it in on Monday, I'm going to see what that means exactly then.



Awesome.  That just strikes me as a far ways out for a cancellation date but it may be what they need to do to offer us that rate.

Could you also find out if any of the rooms have sleep sofas?  Thanks


----------



## Rich Parsons

Bob Hubbard said:


> That's what it says on the contract. I'm going to be taking it in on Monday, I'm going to see what that means exactly then.




When I stayed there a few weeks ago, I could call up to like 4:00 PM of the day of check in to cancel and still not be charged. That is what I was told over the phone. I did not cancel so I was not able to test it.


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Awesome. That just strikes me as a far ways out for a cancellation date but it may be what they need to do to offer us that rate


 
For that rate I'll play their game..



			
				Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Could you also find out if any of the rooms have sleep sofas? Thanks


 
Usually only suites offer sofas..Is it for an extra person to sleep on?? They usually have roll away beds for a nominal charge, some even have inflatable beds..


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> Plus...even more important...you're my friend
> 
> I'll send PM's to everyone over the weekend asking for input


 

Thank you my Dear and looking forward to meeting everyone Lets party.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Thank you my Dear and looking forward to meeting everyone Lets party.


 
Yes...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Bob Hubbard said:


> 20-30 minutes


 
Excellent.  That may be the easiest way to get the Missus up there and make everything workout so that I could attend.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

"There is an additional charge for roll aways. Cribs are provided at no charge".


no word in here on sofas.


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> "There is an additional charge for roll aways. Cribs are provided at no charge".


 
One of the girls sleeping in a crib?? I suppose if I offered to come in to sing them a lullaby the answer wil be *NO!!!!!!!*


----------



## terryl965

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Excellent. That may be the easiest way to get the Missus up there and make everything workout so that I could attend.


 

Work on it Brian and get it done


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Work on it Brian and get it done


 

What he said...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> What he said...


 

Thank you Thank you very much.


----------



## MBuzzy

I'm in for moving!  Carol - if you go....TAKE ME WITH YOU!!!!!


----------



## Carol

MBuzzy said:


> I'm in for moving!  Carol - if you go....TAKE ME WITH YOU!!!!!



Alllrighty then!


----------



## Last Fearner

If there are no objections, I would like to attend this year's Meet & Greet.

:asian:​ 
Also, if anyone would be interested, I would be willing to share some knowledge and teach a brief session on something.

Some topics to choose from could include:

* Tournament fighting: Olympic rules, training, tactics, and strategy.
* Taekwondo kicking and hand techniques for Real Life Self Defense.
* Hoshinsul: Self Defense for the street.
* Throws, groundwork and grappling from the Korean Yudo perspective.
* LEO training: Portions of my S.P.I.R.I.T. program including weapon disarming.
* Board Breaking!

Or a variety of other subjects upon request, or nothing at all if you prefer. 

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## Carol

It will be nice to meet you, LF!  I hope you are able to come out. 

I've been doing some group PMing with some other folks about where to stay...I have a block of rooms reserved at the Mariott in Cheektowaga but the Holiday Inn is cheaper and closer.   

Would you like me to include you on the PMs?


----------



## Last Fearner

Carol Kaur said:


> Would you like me to include you on the PMs?


 
Hi Carol.  It will be nice to meet you too, and all the other MT regulars attending.

Please feel free to PM me and keep me informed as to what each of you are doing, and where you are staying.

My schedule being very tight will probably not allow me to stay over night (possible exception will be Saturday night).  I will most likely be driving from Michigan Friday evening, and arriving at the event Saturday.  I hope to get a chance to stay over until Sunday for a little more socializing, but I will have to make last minute arrangements based on my wife's work schedule (she will be working on Saturday and possibly Sunday, and I will have someone babysitting our kids while I'm gone).

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## Drac

This has the makings for an outstanding meet and greet..


----------



## exile

CarolI should probably stay at the Marriott, on the assumption that there'll be three of us coming to the M&G. Daphne and Adrian will probably spend the time visiting places in the area. But it sounds as thought the setup at the Marriott will be accommodate three a bit more easily than the rooms at the Holiday Inn....


----------



## MBuzzy

LF - That would be GREAT!  Personally, I'd be very interested in any one of those topics. 

This is going to be cool.


----------



## Drac

MBuzzy said:


> LF - That would be GREAT! Personally, I'd be very interested in any one of those topics.
> 
> This is going to be cool.


 

Ditto..


----------



## terryl965

MBuzzy said:


> LF - That would be GREAT! Personally, I'd be very interested in any one of those topics.
> 
> This is going to be cool.


 

Well said


----------



## Last Fearner

MBuzzy said:


> You know....I think the Meet and Greet needs a cool name. Maybe something with Fest or Palooza in it....


 
May I suggest....


*"M.T. Your Cup"*
* MAG-Fest 2007 !*​ 

Of course, "M.T. Your Cup" can have multiple meanings (especially for all you drinkers out there). 
"MAG" meaning Meet and Greet!

Last Fearner


----------



## Drac

Last Ferner said:
			
		

> If there are no objections, I would like to attend this year's Meet & Greet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone would be interested, I would be willing to share some knowledge and teach a brief session on something.
> 
> Some topics to choose from could include:
> 
> * Tournament fighting: Olympic rules, training, tactics, and strategy.
> * Taekwondo kicking and hand techniques for Real Life Self Defense.
> * Hoshinsul: Self Defense for the street.
> * Throws, groundwork and grappling from the Korean Yudo perspective.
> * LEO training: Portions of my S.P.I.R.I.T. program including weapon disarming.
> * Board Breaking!
> 
> Or a variety of other subjects upon request, or nothing at all if you prefer.
> 
> CM D.J. Eisenhart



Hey, the "cop" stuff is my department ..It's the only thing I'm qualified to teach *LOL*..Me I'd like to steal I mean see some of the Hosinsul Self Defense for the Street..






MBuzzy said:


> LF - That would be GREAT! Personally, I'd be very interested in any one of those topics.
> 
> This is going to be cool.



Ditto!!!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Could everyone who's contacted me here or in PM about teaching please shoot me a pm with some extra info?

A confirmation of your intent to instruct

A round idea (1 sentence) of what you'll be doing?


I'm going to finalize the list on Monday night and update all the sites on Tuesday.

Thanks!

I know theres one or 2 folks I haven't replied to yet. Please shoot it again. I haven't been ignoring you, just really swamped with things, so the kick in the *** will be appreciated.


----------



## MBuzzy

Last Fearner said:


> May I suggest....
> 
> 
> *"M.T. Your Cup"*
> * MAG-Fest 2007 !*​
> 
> Of course, "M.T. Your Cup" can have multiple meanings (especially for all you drinkers out there).
> "MAG" meaning Meet and Greet!
> 
> Last Fearner


 
Wow - that took me WAY too long to get....


----------



## Drac

MBuzzy said:


> Wow - that took me WAY too long to get....


 
Dude, your kidding right??? Or I just spend *WAY* too many hours watching *Black Belt Theatre.. *LOL


----------



## MBuzzy

I think the alcohol has killed too many brain cells.


----------



## Drac

MBuzzy said:


> I think the alcohol has killed too many brain cells.


 
Hey, that's *MY* excuse!!!


----------



## crushing

MBuzzy said:


> I think the alcohol has killed too many brain cells.


 
The Buffalo Theory says it's only the slow ones that get killed.  Leaving us smarter, quicker, and more efficient.


----------



## Drac

crushing said:


> The Buffalo Theory says it's only the slow ones that get killed. Leaving us smarter, quicker, and more efficient.


 

See MBuzzy were OK...


----------



## MBuzzy

haha - yeah, I used to have a nickname....The Strong Buffalo.  Not because I'm particularly big or strong.....but because I'd killed ALL of the weak buffaloes (brain cells) and was down to that ONE LAST STRONGEST BUFFALO.


----------



## Drac

MBuzzy said:


> haha - yeah, I used to have a nickname....The Strong Buffalo. Not because I'm particularly big or strong.....but because I'd killed ALL of the weak buffaloes (brain cells) and was down to that ONE LAST STRONGEST BUFFALO.


 
* LOL!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Last Fearner

Drac said:


> Hey, the "cop" stuff is my department ..It's the only thing I'm qualified to teach *LOL*..Me I'd like to steal I mean see some of the Hosinsul Self Defense for the Street..


 
I don't want to step on anyone's toes, or overlap what others want to teach.  I can avoid the "cop" stuff altogether, or after you are done, I can show things in a different area of application so as not to repeat.  Perhaps anyone who feels they could learn something from me, and knows my background experience could post a request here, or could PM me, then I will know what to tell Bob as to what I plan to share.

Thanks,
CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## Drac

Last Fearner said:


> I don't want to step on anyone's toes, or overlap what others want to teach. I can avoid the "cop" stuff altogether, or after you are done, I can show things in a different area of application so as not to repeat. Perhaps anyone who feels they could learn something from me, and knows my background experience could post a request here, or could PM me, then I will know what to tell Bob as to what I plan to share.
> 
> Thanks,
> CM D. J. Eisenhart


 
 Excellent!!!!! Works for me...The Hosinsul Self Defense sounds intersting..


----------



## hong kong fooey

well I reserved my room i hope this is where everybody is staying

Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites
ROSSLER AT DINGENS STREET
CHEEKTOWAGA, NY 14206
UNITED STATES 

i do have a extra bed if anybody is intrested just pm me and let me know i might get lonely.


----------



## Drac

hong kong fooey said:


> well I reserved my room i hope this is where everybody is staying
> 
> Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites
> ROSSLER AT DINGENS STREET
> CHEEKTOWAGA, NY 14206
> UNITED STATES
> 
> i do have a extra bed if anybody is intrested just pm me and let me know i might get lonely.


 
If you read the previous posts there seems to be a mass exodus from the Marriott to the Holdiay Inn...That's where the wife and I are staying..


----------



## Bob Hubbard

This is the list I've got right now. If I have missed anyone, please, please! let me know so I can add you, and get an official update out.


Bob Hubbard - Theatrical Fighting Concepts / Arnis
Jason Arnold - Kenpo
Tom (morph4me) - Nihon Goshin Aikido
Darwin Eisenhart (Last Fearner) -  ???
Terry & Yolanda Stoker - TKD

Thanks!


----------



## Carol

What about Drac and Rich Parsons?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Updated.

Bob Hubbard - Theatrical Fighting Concepts / Arnis
Jason Arnold - Kenpo
Tom Quinn (morph4me) - Nihon Goshin Aikido
Darwin J. Eisenhart (Last Fearner) -  ???
Terry & Yolanda Stoker - TKD
Drac - Police Defensive Tactics/ Basic Subject Control.


I didn't know Rich was coming?


----------



## Carol

Scratch - now I'm not sure.  I read some earlier posts where he said he's penciled in to drive cars around Death Valley


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Scratch - now I'm not sure. I read some earlier posts where he said he's penciled in to drive cars around Death Valley


 
Driving cars around Death Valley??? Business or pleasure...


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> Driving cars around Death Valley??? Business or pleasure...



He'll _say _it's for work, but knowing Rich it's prolly a little of both


----------



## arnisador

Drac said:


> If you read the previous posts there seems to be a mass exodus from the Marriott to the Holdiay Inn...



When I was in town earlier this month I stayed one night at the Marriot and then two at the Holiday Inn...the latter was about 30% cheaper and I thought it was a little nicer.

In between I stayed a night at Mr. Hartman's, which was cheaper yet!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Just got back from the hotel. So far they say no one's registered under the martialtalk block.  So, if you've booked a room, better call em back to make sure you get the group rate.

also, you can change/cancel upto 24 hours before the event.

Place has a nice pool, hot tub, and big *** lobby.


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> Just got back from the hotel. So far they say no one's registered under the martialtalk block.  So, if you've booked a room, better call em back to make sure you get the group rate.
> 
> also, you can change/cancel upto 24 hours before the event.
> 
> Place has a nice pool, hot tub, and big *** lobby.



Does anyone have a phone # for this Holiday Inn?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

exile said:


> Does anyone have a phone # for this Holiday Inn?


716-896-2900

It's in the first post.


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> 716-896-2900
> 
> It's in the first post.



Vielen danke! I was starting at the end, working my way backward, and gave up before I got to the beginning.... :erg:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Drac said:


> Driving cars around Death Valley??? Business or pleasure...


 
It looks that the trip will not be the first weekend in August anymore, Moved back a week or so.

So my business trip the Death Valley is later and I should be able to come on out. 

I do not wish to be Johnny Come Lately so if the positions of teaching are filled I understand. If not then pencil me in for what you want to see from me. (* My tights no longer fit so thos pictures in the other threads are the only place I can now show that stuff off.  *)


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> Just got back from the hotel. So far they say no one's registered under the martialtalk block. So, if you've booked a room, better call em back to make sure you get the group rate.
> 
> also, you can change/cancel upto 24 hours before the event.
> 
> Place has a nice pool, hot tub, and big *** lobby.


 
I just booked mine..................


----------



## terryl965

Me the wife and kids are booked.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Me the wife and kids are booked.


 
Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morph4me

In just booked mine, and am looking forward to meeting everyone face to face


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> In just booked mine, and am looking forward to meeting everyone face to face


 

That is thre so far great this is going to be a great time.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> That is three so far great this is going to be a great time.


 
Yes it is............


----------



## exile

I've just booked the three of us in for Friday and Saturday nights. 

Ahhhhh.....


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> I've just booked the three of us in for Friday and Saturday nights.
> 
> Ahhhhh.....


 
Ya might want to think about Sunday night too in case we get wasted at brunch...


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Ya might want to think about Sunday night too in case we get wasted at brunch...



:lol: :drinkbeer: :drinkbeer: :drinkbeer: :cheers: :cheers: :drinky: :drinky:...

You know, Drac, I think you may be onto something there...


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> :lol: :drinkbeer: :drinkbeer: :drinkbeer: :cheers: :cheers: :drinky: :drinky:...
> 
> You know, Drac, I think you may be onto something there...


 
Rox and I discussed this at lenght..She could abstain and I could drink then she could drive, but why deny her fun...


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Rox and I discussed this at lenght..She could abstain and I could drink then she could drive, but why deny her fun...



Plan B, then, is a long, slow recovery day on Sunday... 

I _might_ be able to talk Daphne into this... depends on whether Adrian is booked into some activity on the Monday. He's got a pretty full summer schedule, poor kid!


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Plan B, then, is a long, slow recovery day on Sunday...
> 
> I _might_ be able to talk Daphne into this... depends on whether Adrian is booked into some activity on the Monday. He's got a pretty full summer schedule, poor kid!


 
 A Bloody Mary brunch...


----------



## MBuzzy

Sigh....WELL, what a coincidence....we have a friend that is having their wedding in Buffalo that weekend.  So I think that my Sunday has just been booked.....


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> A Bloody Mary brunch...



What could possibly be more appropriate for a bunch of MAists, eh??? :EG:


----------



## Rich Parsons

exile said:


> What could possibly be more appropriate for a bunch of MAists, eh??? :EG:



I prefer Beer. All two of them.


----------



## exile

Rich Parsons said:


> I prefer Beer. All two of them.



Two beers??

Rich, that's the _chaser!_ We're talking about the main event! 

Come to think of it, two beers is probably smarter. But, like Oscar W., I can resist everything but temptation... Drac, we're probably going to need a _pitcher_ of those Bloody Marys...


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> Rox and I discussed this at lenght..She could abstain and I could drink then she could drive, but why deny her fun...



I'm staying through Sunday night...I could use someone to drink with


----------



## Drac

Drac said:
			
		

> A Bloody Mary brunch


 


exile said:


> What could possibly be more appropriate for a bunch of MAists, eh??? :EG:


 
Gotta watch those bloody mary's..Went to a brunch in Ft.Laud, Fla where that was the featured beverage..I believe I went home and crashed for the rest of the day...


----------



## hong kong fooey

well I booked my room yesterday. but did not say martial talk because I thought you did that at check in. i was wrong and i called the hotel to change my reservation but they said that I had to change it with yahoo


----------



## Drac

hong kong fooey said:


> well I booked my room yesterday. but did not say martial talk because I thought you did that at check in. i was wrong and i called the hotel to change my reservation but they said that I had to change it with yahoo


 
Did you make the reservation on line??? I had one bad experience making a hotel reservation on line so now I call them..


----------



## hong kong fooey

yeah I did. I guess the only thing to do is cancel the reservation and call them back and reserve a new room


----------



## terryl965

hong kong fooey said:


> yeah I did. I guess the only thing to do is cancel the reservation and call them back and reserve a new room


 

When you call ask for Missy she is the greatest the number once again is 716-896-2900


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> When you call ask for Missy she is the greatest the number once again is 716-896-2900


 

That's who I spoke with..Very helpful...


----------



## bluemtn

Carol Kaur said:


> I'm staying through Sunday night...I could use someone to drink with


 

I'll be around until mid- day Monday, Carol, although as I said before-  I'm just not much of a drinker.


----------



## Carol

tkdgirl said:


> I'll be around until mid- day Monday, Carol, although as I said before-  I'm just not much of a drinker.



That's OK.  I'll have plenty of Poland Springs in the Hondar


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Gotta watch those bloody mary's..Went to a brunch in Ft.Laud, Fla where that was the featured beverage..I believe I went home and crashed for the rest of the day...



The problem is all these new-type drinks that go down so easily... when I was growing up, you were expected to drink your whiskey neat... bloody marys (or even ice in your bourbon) was for sissies! :lol:

In retrospect, I begin to realize why people back then would have one or two at most and then quit for the evening...


----------



## Last Fearner

Carol Kaur said:


> I'm staying through Sunday night...I could use someone to sleep with


 
I didn't quite get the meaning of this post!


----------



## Carol

Yeeee gawds.....I thought I said I need someone to DRINK with.   

Well...I need someone to sleep with too but...not going to the Meet and Greet for that.  LOL!


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> ... when I was growing up, you were expected to drink your whiskey neat... bloody marys (or even ice in your bourbon) was for sissies! :lol:...


 
Yep..My Grandfather almost beat me once when caught me mixing CC & GingerAle..In his book it was served 2 ways, neat, over ice with water( very little of both)..


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Yep..My Grandfather almost beat me once when caught me mixing CC & GingerAle..In his book it was served 2 ways, neat, over ice with water( very little of both)..



CC and ginger ale was my very first alcoholic drink, I believe. It was so *easy*... basically, _cheating_. Someone once pointed out to me that really, you should drink rye straight and I just stared at them. People drink that stuff by itself??? At that point, to my untrained palate, rye was something very much like what you poured off lab specimens...

Your grandfather would probably have been horrified to learn that you can now buy `single barrel' ryes for around $70 a bottle... boutique _ryes_, for heaven's sake???


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> CC and ginger ale was my very first alcoholic drink, I believe. It was so *easy*... basically, _cheating_. Someone once pointed out to me that really, you should drink rye straight and I just stared at them. People drink that stuff by itself??? At that point, to my untrained palate, rye was something very much like what you poured off lab specimens...
> 
> Your grandfather would probably have been horrified to learn that you can now buy `single barrel' ryes for around $70 a bottle... boutique _ryes_, for heaven's sake???


 
Grandfather lived well into his 80's and could out drink any college powerdrinker..


----------



## bydand

Drac said:


> Yep..My Grandfather almost beat me once when caught me mixing CC & GingerAle..In his book it was served 2 ways, neat, over ice with water( very little of both)..



Sounds like he would have gotten along well with the loggers up here.  Spent some time working at one of the logging camps and when those guys open a bottle, they throw away the cap with the exclamation "We'll not need that again!"  never seen a new bottle opened without that being said, and meant!  Shoot, up there* glasses* are for sissies.

Wish I could get over to the Meet & Greet, but that is the week-end before our vacation to Michigan and I will be up to my eyebrows getting ready to go and get the camper set to go.


----------



## Drac

bydand said:


> Wish I could get over to the Meet & Greet, but that is the week-end before our vacation to Michigan and I will be up to my eyebrows getting ready to go and get the camper set to go.


 
Wish you could make it too..Take came of the family needs ..


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Grandfather lived well into his 80's and could out drink any college powerdrinker..



I've always suspected that a reasonable amount of very strong waters is an important contributor to longevity... it's death to nasty microbes, eh!




bydand said:


> Sounds like he would have gotten along well with the loggers up here.  Spent some time working at one of the logging camps and when those guys open a bottle, they throw away the cap with the exclamation "We'll not need that again!"  never seen a new bottle opened without that being said, and meant!  Shoot, up there* glasses* are for sissies.
> 
> Wish I could get over to the Meet & Greet, but that is the week-end before our vacation to Michigan and I will be up to my eyebrows getting ready to go and get the camper set to go.



The loggers I knew on the Queen Charlotte Islands on the northern British Columbia coast were like that. It's a hellish job, and a lot of those guys suffer from bad chronic pain from years, or decades, of rattling their kidneys out of place with huge chainsaws, and the inevitable logging accidents that kill and maim dozens a year and do serious damage to hundreds more. Anything that dulls the pain is welcome out in the bush there....

Too bad you're not going to be able to make it, Scott. Maybe next time?


----------



## bydand

exile said:


> Too bad you're not going to be able to make it, Scott. Maybe next time?



Hope so!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Next years I'm hoping to make earlier in the summer. I've also got a rate from the hotel for the large conference room (holds 100 people) that isn't bad. It's just the deposit, getting insurance for the event etc that'll be a challenge.


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> Next years I'm hoping to make earlier in the summer. I've also got a rate from the hotel for the large conference room (holds 100 people) that isn't bad. It's just the deposit, getting insurance for the event etc that'll be a challenge.


 
I hear ya Bob...Father Greek and I went through that when we were attempting to secure space for our seminar...Watta pain...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> I hear ya Bob...Father Greek and I went through that when we were attempting to secure space for our seminar...Watta pain...


 

Y
Drac and everybody we will be arriving friday early so what time does the drinking start and what room. Please advise ASAP so I make sure I have enough alcohol.


----------



## hong kong fooey

hey if you have CAPTIAN MORGAN im there! that is my favorite of all time I also like crown royal


----------



## terryl965

hong kong fooey said:


> hey if you have CAPTIAN MORGAN im there! that is my favorite of all time I also like crown royal


 

Crown Royal will differently be there, I will work on Captain Morgan for you.


----------



## hong kong fooey

sweet. now im not planning on getting drunk  but I will have a drink or two get to know everybody that kind of stuff.


----------



## Drac

Still in the latter part of the planning stage..We need to avoid the rush hours in Cleve and Buffalo and don't want to sit around waiting for our room to be ready...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Still in the latter part of the planning stage..We need to avoid the rush hours in Cleve and Buffalo and don't want to sit around waiting for our room to be ready...


 
remember the drinks are there to relax, we still have to train on saturday.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> remember the drinks are there to relax, we still have to train on saturday.


 
I have learned my lesson about drinking heavy and attempting to train the next day..


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Rough plan for weekend:
Friday, socialize. There is a good (from what I heard) bar right by the hotel and an excellent lobby.  Also, a town park right down the street.
Saturday, I'm thinking do a 10-6 stint, with a lunch break around 1ish. Plan on a 7-730 dinner at a chinese place. (crab legs, sushi bar, mongolian bbq, oysters and more) (estimate $11-12 each)
Sunday, see whose still around, etc.

???


----------



## Carol

Sounds good to me.  I'll be making my reservations tomorrow..will be coming in Friday afternoon, heading out Monday.


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> Rough plan for weekend:
> Friday, socialize. There is a good (from what I heard) bar right by the hotel and an excellent lobby. Also, a town park right down the street.
> Saturday, I'm thinking do a 10-6 stint, with a lunch break around 1ish. Plan on a 7-730 dinner at a chinese place. (crab legs, sushi bar, mongolian bbq, oysters and more) (estimate $11-12 each)
> Sunday, see whose still around, etc.
> 
> ???


 

Sounds like a plan....


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Sounds good to me. I'll be making my reservations tomorrow..will be coming in Friday afternoon, heading out Monday.


 
Same here....



Drac said:


> Sounds like a plan..


----------



## bluemtn

Bob Hubbard said:


> Rough plan for weekend:
> Friday, socialize. There is a good (from what I heard) bar right by the hotel and an excellent lobby. Also, a town park right down the street.
> Saturday, I'm thinking do a 10-6 stint, with a lunch break around 1ish. Plan on a 7-730 dinner at a chinese place. (crab legs, sushi bar, mongolian bbq, oysters and more) (estimate $11-12 each)
> Sunday, see whose still around, etc.
> 
> ???


 

Sounds great to me!  I'll be around until mid- day Monday (hate getting up and leaving at the crack of dawn).


----------



## hong kong fooey

but we had so much fun waking up at 3:00 in the morning to catch our flight when we left disney world! just kiddin i will be there until mid monday as well


----------



## exile

terryl965 said:


> remember the drinks are there to relax, we still have to train on saturday.



groan...



Drac said:


> I have learned my lesson about drinking heavy and attempting to train the next day..



_Really_ groan.... it doesn't work, does it!?



Bob Hubbard said:


> Rough plan for weekend:
> Friday, socialize. There is a good (from what I heard) bar right by the hotel and an excellent lobby.  Also, a town park right down the street.
> Saturday, I'm thinking do a 10-6 stint, with a lunch break around 1ish. Plan on a 7-730 dinner at a chinese place. (crab legs, sushi bar, mongolian bbq, oysters and more) (estimate $11-12 each)
> Sunday, see whose still around, etc.
> 
> ???



I'll drink (and eat, and maybe eat some more... yum, yum) to that!


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> remember the drinks are there to relax, we still have to train on saturday.


 


Drac said:


> I have learned my lesson about drinking heavy and attempting to train the next day..


 


			
				exile said:
			
		

> Really groan.... it doesn't work, does it!?


 
No it doesn't..I have stories but they are not for print..I'll tell ya over our first pint on Friday..


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> No it doesn't..I have stories but they are not for print..I'll tell ya over our first pint on Friday..



Note to self, don't be late getting in to Buffalo on Friday


----------



## LawDog

Bob,
I know that your instructional slots are filled but incase there is an unexpected opening that you can't fill I will do an instructional block.
I will do one of the following area's, you guys can choose.
#1 
I will cover a few of the primary theories / concepts on suppressions. A few floor suppressions will be used to demonstrate.
or,
#2
I will cover a few of the primary theories / concepts on Jujitsu. In order to demonstrate these I will cover,
a) power wrist locks,
b) power arm bars.
Please let me know before the event if you want me to instruct.


----------



## crushing

Hmmmmm.  Meet & Greet v. Dunegrass & Blues Festival.  Same weekend.  How can I be two places at once?

Here's the fight card:
Bob Hubbard v. Particle
Jason Arnold v. Keller Williams
Tom Quinn v. Yonder Mountain String Band
Darwin J. Eisenhart v. Dark Star Orchestra
Terry & Yolanda Stoker v. Railroad Earth
Drac v. Larry McCray

I don't have to show I know anything about bluegrass or blues at the festival, but I may have to show I'm at least a little bit knowledgeable about something at the Meet & Greet.  So the festival would be easier with less risk.  But, I would come away from the Meet & Greet knowing a lot more about MA than I would come away from DG knowing more about bluegrass and blues.  The festival is also much closer.  But dang!  How can I read this thread, see who is going, see who will be conducting sessions and not have those things come out on top?!?!?!

I gotta talk to my better half and see if she would like to head East with me!


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Note to self, don't be late getting in to Buffalo on Friday


 
I can tell one now..The first year I attended the Combat Hapkido session in Lexington Ky we had a real good drink session, they have FREE liquor during happy hour (even if the wine is second rate mouthwash)...So everybody drifts off to their rooms and I go to find mine..After walking around for 5 minutes I return to the front desk and tell them I am having some difficulty finding Room 520..In a most professional manner they inform me there is no 520 and that I am in Room 250...


----------



## Carol

LawDog said:


> Bob,
> I know that your instructional slots are filled but incase there is an unexpected opening that you can't fill I will do an instructional block.
> I will do one of the following area's, you guys can choose.
> #1
> I will cover a few of the primary theories / concepts on suppressions. A few floor suppressions will be used to demonstrate.
> or,
> #2
> I will cover a few of the primary theories / concepts on Jujitsu. In order to demonstrate these I will cover,
> a) power wrist locks,
> b) power arm bars.
> Please let me know before the event if you want me to instruct.



Ohhhhh....I hope you can, LawDog!!!


----------



## crushing

Drac said:


> Yep..My Grandfather almost beat me once when caught me mixing CC & GingerAle..In his book it was served 2 ways, neat, over ice with water( very little of both)..


 
No kidding!  I don't see how anyone could waste a perfectly good gingerale like that!  Yeah, I like my gingerale neat too. . .and sometimes over a little ice.

I was down at my VFW a couple weeks ago sampling some different drinks.  I don't really have a taste for any liquors, and I was trying to find one to suit me.  I tried a brandy (probably because I was reading Hemingway at the time and he made it sound good) and a couple different whiskeys, but ended up just going back to my regular gin and tonic.


----------



## Drac

LawDog said:


> Bob,
> I know that your instructional slots are filled but incase there is an unexpected opening that you can't fill I will do an instructional block.
> I will do one of the following area's, you guys can choose.
> #1
> I will cover a few of the primary theories / concepts on suppressions. A few floor suppressions will be used to demonstrate.
> or,
> #2
> I will cover a few of the primary theories / concepts on Jujitsu. In order to demonstrate these I will cover,
> a) power wrist locks,
> b) power arm bars.
> Please let me know before the event if you want me to instruct.


 
Like I said earlier my stuff is the *BASIC *crappola I am forced to teach the cadets..If it wouldn't cause Bob an *** ache I would be *MORE *that willing to give up my block in favor of someone with the little more experience under his belt in the teaching department..I said I would teach in the beginning as there was an absence of instructors, I also said it *SHOULD* be taught by a black belt instructor...So we will approach the throne of he who sits on high and crave a boon...


----------



## terryl965

Lawdog we can always make room for more talent can't we Bob. So you are in.


----------



## terryl965

crushing said:


> Hmmmmm. Meet & Greet v. Dunegrass & Blues Festival. Same weekend. How can I be two places at once?
> 
> Here's the fight card:
> Bob Hubbard v. Particle
> Jason Arnold v. Keller Williams
> Tom Quinn v. Yonder Mountain String Band
> Darwin J. Eisenhart v. Dark Star Orchestra
> Terry & Yolanda Stoker v. Railroad Earth
> Drac v. Larry McCray
> 
> I don't have to show I know anything about bluegrass or blues at the festival, but I may have to show I'm at least a little bit knowledgeable about something at the Meet & Greet. So the festival would be easier with less risk. But, I would come away from the Meet & Greet knowing a lot more about MA than I would come away from DG knowing more about bluegrass and blues. The festival is also much closer. But dang! How can I read this thread, see who is going, see who will be conducting sessions and not have those things come out on top?!?!?!
> 
> I gotta talk to my better half and see if she would like to head East with me!


 
On the one with me and the wife the wife is better but the rialroad earth would probaly kick my ***.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Lawdog we can always make room for more talent can't we Bob. So you are in.


 
We don't want to overwhelm those in attendance Terry..LawDog is a brother LEO and a Dan ranked instructor who has been teaching longer that I have...I have NO PROBLEM stepping aside..


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> We don't want to overwhelm those in attendance Terry..LawDog is a brother LEO and a Dan ranked instructor who has been teaching longer that I have...I have NO PROBLEM stepping aside..


 

Drac you are a wonderful person but I still want you to show me some of your techs. OK, by the way I will always give up time for another to make room if need be. But I really want to show some of our training techniques on delivering those powerful kicks that we do.


----------



## LawDog

Drac,
I agree with Terry1965. I am only offerig to be a filler not a replacement. I am going so I can meet with my other brother "Dogs of War". I want to be there when you guys cover your material so please stay and do your thing brother "dog".


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Well, we can probably squeeze in some extra training time if we order a couple of pizzas for lunch and have em delivered to the school.  

I've also got no problem giving up most of my spot too.

So, this is where we stand for instructors:
Bob Hubbard - Theatrical Fighting Concepts / Arnis
Jason Arnold - Kenpo
Tom Quinn (morph4me) - Nihon Goshin Aikido
Darwin J. Eisenhart (Last Fearner) - (TBA)
Terry & Yolanda Stoker - TKD
Daniel Tesmer (Drac) - Police Defensive Tactics/ Basic Subject Control.
Mark Stoddard - Wing Chun
Rich Parsons - FMA
Alan  Cunningham - primary theories / concepts on suppressions or primary theories / concepts on Jujitsu



Camp WebSite, with a map showing how to get from the hotel to the school.
http://martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2007/


----------



## LawDog

Drac,
P.S. Advanced is nothing more than basic combined with other basic, nothing more.
P.S.S. Bob, an alternate I'll be, only if needed.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Online Registration available at camp website.  

Please register if you are coming.

Online payment will be up hopefully tommorow.*

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

LawDog said:


> Drac,
> P.S. Advanced is nothing more than basic combined with other basic, nothing more.
> P.S.S. Bob, an alternate I'll be, only if needed.


Sounds good. 
Thank you!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well, we can probably squeeze in some extra training time if we order a couple of pizzas for lunch and have em delivered to the school.
> 
> I've also got no problem giving up most of my spot too.
> 
> So, this is where we stand for instructors:
> Bob Hubbard - Theatrical Fighting Concepts / Arnis
> Jason Arnold - Kenpo
> Tom Quinn (morph4me) - Nihon Goshin Aikido
> Darwin J. Eisenhart (Last Fearner) - (TBA)
> Terry & Yolanda Stoker - TKD
> Daniel Tesmer (Drac) - Police Defensive Tactics/ Basic Subject Control.
> Mark Stoddard - Wing Chun
> Rich Parsons - FMA
> Alan  Cunningham - primary theories / concepts on suppressions or primary theories / concepts on Jujitsu
> 
> 
> 
> Camp WebSite, with a map showing how to get from the hotel to the school.
> http://martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2007/



This year I will get to play host!


----------



## Drac

LawDog said:


> Drac,
> I agree with Terry1965. I am only offerig to be a filler not a replacement. I am going so I can meet with my other brother "Dogs of War". I want to be there when you guys cover your material so please stay and do your thing brother "dog".


 


LawDog said:


> Drac,
> P.S. Advanced is nothing more than basic combined with other basic, nothing more.


 

So be it...


----------



## Drac

I agree and I will argue no more...


----------



## Carol

Save the fighting for ON the mat, Drac


----------



## terryl965

This is going to be one great meet and I for one is looking forward to seeing what everyone has to offer from the basic to the most advance and that stick fighting thing, I'm in but have no ideal what the hell I'll be doing. Remember I'm just a lonely TKD'er with a couple of years of training. Please be gentle for the first hour and then you can kill me. OK
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








:asian:


----------



## exile

Drac has officially tapped out, meaning he has no choice, he's got a gig on subject control techs (and I'm hoping he'll also give us all some pointers on the relationship between what he does in a given situation, on the one hand, and the laws and trends applying to notions of `minimum necessary force' on the otheras I've told him repeatedly, :wink1: this is something I know I, and probably a lot of us civilians, could stand to learn something about). So it's settled, and that is that! 

I'm really looking forward to Terry's kicking tech teaching block, and to the other things people are teaching ... clearly this is going to be an _outstanding_ get-together.


----------



## Rich Parsons

terryl965 said:


> This is going to be one great meet and I for one is looking forward to seeing what everyone has to offer from the basic to the most advance and that stick fighting thing, I'm in but have no ideal what the hell I'll be doing. Remember I'm just a lonely TKD'er with a couple of years of training. Please be gentle for the first hour and then you can kill me. OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :asian:


 
Dude! it is a stick you hit them with it.  

I am sure me and the others there who have an thing for playing with sticks will be gentle and work with you.

Besides as others have stated, basics are the place to be and a good thing to work on.


----------



## terryl965

Rich Parsons said:


> Dude! it is a stick you hit them with it.
> 
> I am sure me and the others there who have an thing for playing with sticks will be gentle and work with you.
> 
> Besides as others have stated, basics are the place to be and a good thing to work on.


 
Thanks Rich sticks can I just bring a bo staff instead this way I will have the reach advantage


----------



## Rich Parsons

terryl965 said:


> Thanks Rich sticks can I just bring a bo staff instead this way I will have the reach advantage


 
Yes you can. It might be rough in the car or on the plane.  

What ever you need to make yourself feel good as this is all about having fun. And not about who scored on who or who thinks what is better than that. Or at least that is what I got from yours and everyone elses discussions so far.  

Besides Bo staff can be used in Sinawali techniques.


----------



## terryl965

Rich Parsons said:


> Yes you can. It might be rough in the car or on the plane.
> 
> What ever you need to make yourself feel good as this is all about having fun. And not about who scored on who or who thinks what is better than that. Or at least that is what I got from yours and everyone elses discussions so far.
> 
> Besides Bo staff can be used in Sinawali techniques.


 

You are exactly right it is about having fun and letting go, no ego here just fun. I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone and learning some new techs. and maybe seeing different variations on old ones as well.


----------



## hong kong fooey

man I had a bad day today!

first I noticed that my bank account was in the neg. so I checked it out and found out that the hotel had already charged me for the room. so I called the hotel got my money put back into my account and was able to get a MT room.

but now I have to wait until they send the money back into my account before I can do anything so I will be bored tonight. but heck at least I got the MT rate


----------



## terryl965

hong kong fooey said:


> man I had a bad day today!
> 
> first I noticed that my bank account was in the neg. so I checked it out and found out that the hotel had already charged me for the room. so I called the hotel got my money put back into my account and was able to get a MT room.
> 
> but now I have to wait until they send the money back into my account before I can do anything so I will be bored tonight. but heck at least I got the MT rate


 

well at least you are with the group and all is well, see you there


----------



## exile

terryl965 said:


> well at least you are with the group and all is well, see you there



You took the words right outta me mouth, Terry!


----------



## terryl965

exile said:


> You took the words right outta me mouth, Terry!


 
What a minute was'nt that part of a Meatloaf song from Bat out of Hell album?


----------



## Carol

My reservations (and TKDgirl's) are all set.  YAY!!   

Very nice folks there indeed.


----------



## hong kong fooey

I would say the thing i am looking forward most to is getting to actully meet everyone. and of course learning a little bit about the other martial arts as well


----------



## Drac

hong kong fooey said:


> I would say the thing i am looking forward most to is getting to actully meet everyone. and of course learning a little bit about the other martial arts as well


 
Well said...Our battle cry: *"InnKeeper, another round"*


----------



## MBuzzy

I'm all reserved and locked in too!


----------



## bluemtn

It looks and sounds like this will be a great event!


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> It looks and sounds like this will be a great event!


 
Yes it does..Time to practice my kiai *"Bartender Set em up"*..Sounds good to me...LOL


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> Yes it does..Time to practice my kiai *"Bartender Set em up"*..Sounds good to me...LOL


 
Hmmm....  Has a really nice ring to it.  I think I'll practice it too!  Although, I think I'll get quite a few people laughing at me, and give me wierd looks.


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> Although, I think I'll get quite a few people laughing at me, and give me wierd looks.


 
With *ALL* of us around you, they'll only laugh once and very briefly at that...


----------



## terryl965

Sit them up so we can drink them down is the motto of this year meet and greet


----------



## bluemtn

Just in case no one noticed, but it looks like the registration form is up.  I just completed mine!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Camp WebSite, with a map showing how to get from the hotel to the school and OnLine Registration
http://martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2007/*


----------



## Drac

Also completed and submitted...


----------



## hong kong fooey

i just compleated mine as well so I am all set.


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> You took the words right outta me mouth, Terry!


 


terryl965 said:


> What a minute was'nt that part of a Meatloaf song from Bat out of Hell album?


 
 I ain't gonna say it...


----------



## Rich Parsons

Drac said:


> I ain't gonna say it...




Life is a Lemon and I want my Money Back?


----------



## crushing

Rich Parsons said:


> Life is a Lemon and I want my Money Back?


 
If life were a lime, I'd drop a slice of it in my gin & tonic.


----------



## Rich Parsons

crushing said:


> If life were a lime, I'd drop a slice of it in my gin & tonic.



Lemon and some nice "Ta-Kill-ya" or Taquilla


----------



## Drac

Rich Parsons said:


> Lemon and some nice "Ta-Kill-ya" or Taquilla


 
That's what we use to call our "well" tequila "Ta-Kill-Ya" and believe me enough of it would, nasty stuff....


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Updates:

3 rooms left in the room block
- 1 king Non Smoking
- 1 king smoking
- 1 double smoking


Schedule change, due to stuff at the school, we'll be starting at noon rather than 10am.  We can adjust things a bit once we're there.

Please, everyone register through the camp website so we can get a good estimation on attendance.

Camp WebSite, with a map showing how to get from the hotel to the school and OnLine Registration
http://martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2007/


*


----------



## exile

I've reserved! 
I've registered!
I just need to ... pay? Shouldn't it be something that beings with `r'?

Remunerated? nah.... doesn't sound right....

Has the payment link for the registration come in yet? Last I checked, nothing was in place yet for that.... ?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Not yet. By tonight I hope to have that setup.


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> Not yet. By tonight I hope to have that setup.



OK, thanks, Bobwill be watching for it.


----------



## OUMoose

Bob Hubbard said:


> *Updates:
> 
> 3 rooms left in the room block
> - 1 king Non Smoking
> - 1 king smoking
> - 1 double smoking
> 
> 
> Schedule change, due to stuff at the school, we'll be starting at noon rather than 10am.  We can adjust things a bit once we're there.
> 
> Please, everyone register through the camp website so we can get a good estimation on attendance.
> 
> Camp WebSite, with a map showing how to get from the hotel to the school and OnLine Registration
> http://martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2007/
> 
> 
> *


The king non-smoking is probably gone, since I just booked it... muahahahahahahahahahahah.  

Just waiting on someone to call so I can make my payment.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Last day to book rooms and get the guarenteed rate.  Do we need more non-smoking rooms? Let me know ASAP and I'll call the hotel to see about em.*


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Online Payments through paypal can be sent to info@fmatalk.com.*

Payment are being handled through the host school.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Bob Hubbard said:


> *Last day to book rooms and get the guarenteed rate. Do we need more non-smoking rooms? Let me know ASAP and I'll call the hotel to see about em.*



Yes I was going to book later today


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I got 5 double bed rooms added to the block, all non smoking. I'll follow up on Thurday when the general manager is in.


----------



## OUMoose

Question:  Is registration confirmation sent out after payment?  I registered on the site this morning, but as yet haven't gotten an email (if one is supposed to be sent out).


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I don't have it set for confirmations. (spam risk)

Here's who I have MT registrations from:
Exile, MBuzzy, Drac, Last Fearner, hong kong fooey, tkdgirl, terryl965 (and Yolanda), morph4me, Carol Kaur, msinkie, OUMoose.

So that's 11 people.

Add me, Susan (Miyu on KT), Rich Parsons (inst), Mark Stoddard (inst)& Alan Cunningham (Lawdog) 

That gives us 16 at the moment.


----------



## OUMoose

OK, just wanted to make sure.  Thanks Bob!


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> Here's who I have MT registrations from:
> Exile, MBuzzy, Drac, Last Fearner, hong kong fooey, tkdgirl, terryl965 (and Yolanda), morph4me, Carol Kaur, msinkie, OUMoose.
> ....me, Susan (Miyu on KT), Rich Parsons (inst), Mark Stoddard (inst)& Alan Cunningham (Lawdog)



This is going to be SO FINE...


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> This is going to be SO FINE...


 

Yes it is.............


----------



## Last Fearner

Bob,

Did you get my message that I would do my segment on Hoshinsul / Hapkido for Street Self Defense?

Also, how much time will each of us be allotted?

D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## Rich Parsons

Bob Hubbard said:


> I got 5 double bed rooms added to the block, all non smoking. I'll follow up on Thurday when the general manager is in.




I got one of those rooms added withthe double beds reserved for me.


----------



## Drac

Anybody wanna borrow the wig and heels I got??? Maybe you can fool the girls and bunk in with them..Didn't work for me..Either the gun or the flowing cape gave me away....


----------



## Rich Parsons

Drac said:


> Anybody wanna borrow the wig and heels I got??? Maybe you can fool the girls and bunk in with them..Didn't work for me..Either the gun or the flowing cape gave me away....



I think the facial hair would give me away. That is assuming the size of me did not as well.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Last Fearner said:


> Bob,
> 
> Did you get my message that I would do my segment on Hoshinsul / Hapkido for Street Self Defense?
> 
> Also, how much time will each of us be allotted?
> 
> D.J. Eisenhart


Got it. (Finally clearing out my pm box to a managable size)


45-60 minutes per session I think.  Due to something ele at the school going on that day, we lost 2 hours on the start side. So we can trim each session down a little, or run longer and eat dinner later.  Y'all let me know. 


I'll be updating things later tonight again.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Bob Hubbard said:


> Got it. (Finally clearing out my pm box to a managable size)
> 
> 
> 45-60 minutes per session I think. Due to something ele at the school going on that day, we lost 2 hours on the start side. So we can trim each session down a little, or run longer and eat dinner later. Y'all let me know.
> 
> 
> I'll be updating things later tonight again.




We could just say ready set go, and let everyone just go for it. 

*** Ducks from all the bullets the LEO's and others would use ***

Maybe not. as some might have silver bullets and also holy water knowing this crowd. 

We could as stated earlier go to dinner later, or order in subs or pizza to save some time. 

Anyway I will go with the flow.


----------



## Drac

Rich Parsons said:


> some might have silver bullets and also holy water knowing this crowd.


 
If they were aiming at me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drac

OK, lets get back to the issue of equipment that we should bring...*Sticks *were mentioned as were *gloves..*What kind of gloves??? I believe *head gear was also mentioned*..Again the same question applies..There are SO many diferent types...What is recommended??? I just looked and realized that I have a 168 posts here..Isn't that sad???


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> OK, lets get back to the issue of equipment that we should bring...Sticks were mentioned as were gloves..What kind of gloves??? I believe head gear was also mentioned..Again the same question applies..There are SO many diferent types...What is recommended???



Yes, I'd really like to know the answers to those questions too... I don't have an awful lot of equipment, looks like I'm gonna have to do some serious shopping before our get-together.


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Yes, I'd really like to know the answers to those questions too... I don't have an awful lot of equipment, looks like I'm gonna have to do some serious shopping before our get-together.


 
Check on line, that's where I got my sticks..It cost me $9.00 plus shipping..


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Check on line, that's where I got my sticks..It cost me $9.00 plus shipping..



Good idea... I better get on it, these outfits normally take a couple of weeks to get stuff to you.


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Good idea... I better get on it, these outfits normally take a couple of weeks to get stuff to you.


 
I just asked Brian to come over and render his opinion...If there is a martial arts supply store near you that could be your answer...There are none up here any longer..


----------



## Bob Hubbard

If you have them, a pair of arnis sticks, a training knife.

headgear and gloves if you're going to do any sparring.


The school does have loaners available if you don't have your own.

School is fully stocked with focus mitts, padded sticks, and other assorted gear. If you're looking for something specific, lemme know and I'll check into it.  Saves hauling gear cross country.

School also has a proshop, though you'll have to ask Tim Hartman about pricing on anything. You can look at http://wdsupplies.com for the core stock.



Tourny is probably off due to time constraints. We'll see once everyone is here though.


----------



## Drac

Thanks Bob...


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> I just asked Brian to come over and render his opinion...If there is a martial arts supply store near you that could be your answer...There are none up here any longer..



I actually have a pretty good one, Central Ohio Martial Arts, about two minute's drive from my house. I think it's probably the last one left in Columbus, but they're doing very well; they're attached (literally&#8212;same building, and the same people) to a successful TKD/Gumdo school. I'll drop by and see if they have what I need. Too bad you've lost your MA stores, Drac&#8212;that's the kind of thing that e-commerce seems to have led to in a lot of different businesses. I myself vastly prefer browsing in stores to ordering stuff sight unseen (for all practical purposes: web photos can be very misleading), but clearly, in this as in other respects, I'm rapidly approaching dinosaurhood....




Bob Hubbard said:


> If you have them, a pair of arnis sticks, a training knife.
> 
> headgear and gloves if you're going to do any sparring.
> 
> 
> The school does have loaners available if you don't have your own.
> 
> School i fully stocked with focus mitts, padded sticks, and other assorted gear. If you're looking for something specific, lemme know and I'll check into it.  Saves hauling gear cross country.
> 
> School also has a proshop, though you'll have to ask Tim Hartman about pricing on anything. You can look at http://wdsupplies.com for the core stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Tourny is probably off due to time constraints. We'll see once everyone is here though.



Thanks for that info, Bob!


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Too bad you've lost your MA stores, Dracthat's the kind of thing that e-commerce seems to have led to in a lot of different businesses. I myself vastly prefer browsing in stores to ordering stuff sight unseen (for all practical purposes: web photos can be very misleading), but clearly, in this as in other respects, I'm rapidly approaching dinosaurhood...


 
I was shocked when they went belly up as it was used as mini distribution center and it always seemed busy..A few of the malls have a couple of *"Eastern Arts"* shops..Nothing serious in the way of equipment and the cost of their rent is factored into the price..


----------



## Rich Parsons

Drac said:


> OK, lets get back to the issue of equipment that we should bring...*Sticks *were mentioned as were *gloves..*What kind of gloves??? I believe *head gear was also mentioned*..Again the same question applies..There are SO many diferent types...What is recommended??? I just looked and realized that I have a 168 posts here..Isn't that sad???



As Bob stated, a pair of sticks and a training knife would be good. If you only have one stick that is fine as well. I usually have a spar set in my bag also. 

If you do spar the padded gloves and head gear are good for safety. As I have seen before this was always optional. So if it is not your game for what ever reason no worries.

I have not decided the exact techniques to work on yet. Open for ideas if there is something you guys want to see. If it is just some basic strikes and blocks I can do that as well. 

I am open to questions here and in person, so always feel free to ask.


----------



## Drac

Rich Parsons said:


> I have not decided the exact techniques to work on yet. Open for ideas if there is something you guys want to see. If it is just some basic strikes and blocks I can do that as well.
> 
> I am open to questions here and in person, so always feel free to ask.


 
Some basic drills would work for me...Maybe I'll forego the sparring and save some money, unless I can find a decent used set on e-Bay...


----------



## Rich Parsons

Drac said:


> Some basic drills would work for me...Maybe I'll forego the sparring and save some money, unless I can find a decent used set on e-Bay...



I think as Bob stated you could "Borrow" some from the club to see if you like it. If you do then you can get into the equipment.


----------



## Drac

Rich Parsons said:


> I think as Bob stated you could "Borrow" some from the club to see if you like it. If you do then you can get into the equipment.


 
Yes he did..


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Trust me.....theres enough helmets and padded sticks at the school to arm a platoon.


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> Trust me.....theres enough helmets and padded sticks at the school to arm a platoon.


 
Cool.....


----------



## bluemtn

I'm probably going to have to make it up to my dojang's head studio to get some of this stuff, unless I'm lucky enough to find JUST a martial arts supply store...  Most of the schools here that sell these things, expect me to join their school, and I'm really not in the market to change.


----------



## Rich Parsons

tkdgirl said:


> I'm probably going to have to make it up to my dojang's head studio to get some of this stuff, unless I'm lucky enough to find JUST a martial arts supply store... Most of the schools here that sell these things, expect me to join their school, and I'm really not in the market to change.



Rattan can be borrowed.

Training knives can be borrowed.

Helmet and hand pads for stick sparring as well as padded sticks can be borrowed.

They all cane be purchased at the host site if you enjoy it that much.   

But if not then you only are out the time and money to come and meet a bunch of people.  

Please everyone do not feel you need to spend even more money then you already are. The point is to show up and train and enjoy not feel like we have to spend even more money to meet new people. 

I hope TKDGIRL does not get mad for me quoting her, but I would nto want her or anyone else to feel that they could not come and train. We might be so busy and working out that you may even have to sit back for one class and just watch. If it is the stick class that is cool with me.  

Sorry for the rant, but I just want everyone to have fun and not to have to worry about "Extras".  

Thanks


----------



## bluemtn

I'm not mad or upset about being quoted.  I was meaning adding onto my sparring gear...  I have shin/foot pads (combo) and forearm/ hand pads (combo).  Don't know if they'll work or not, and not sure if I can find my gloves.  I also actually need a helmet (to purchase).  I have a rattan stick, but just the one, unless I steal one from my boyfriend...  

But hey!  I want to meet everyone, too!


----------



## hong kong fooey

but if you steal my sticjk then I wont have one! lol just kiddin. the only thing I don't have is head gear which I can borrow from the studio so im good to go


----------



## Carol

hong kong fooey said:


> but if you steal my sticjk then I wont have one! lol just kiddin. the only thing I don't have is head gear which I can borrow from the studio so im good to go




Good thing Kerri's room mate is an FMAist then.


----------



## arnisador

Bob Hubbard said:


> Trust me.....theres enough helmets and padded sticks at the school to arm a platoon.



Heh, but not a very dangerous one...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hey, in trained hands, NERF can be deadly.


----------



## Rich Parsons

arnisador said:


> Heh, but not a very dangerous one...



SHHHH!

I was hoping to sneak up on Bob this time.


----------



## bluemtn

arnisador said:


> Heh, but not a very dangerous one...


 

Well, if you hit someone hard enough with a "nerf" stick, it'll hurt...  Might wear yourself out fast in the process, though...


----------



## Carol

tkdgirl said:


> Well, if you hit someone hard enough with a "nerf" stick, it'll hurt...  Might wear yourself out fast in the process, though...



Gotta make the attack fit the weapon. 

Nerf can be a suffocation hazard... :lol2:


----------



## Drac

My drinking fund is *GROWING*..Got a little OT on a late arrest..Worked the full time and part time job on the 4th and both were time and a half...


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> My drinking fund is *GROWING*..Got a little OT on a late arrest..Worked the full time and part time job on the 4th and both were time and a half...


 
Nice, guess your first round is on the perp


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> Nice, guess your first round is on the perp


 
Yep....I could say more but I'd get in trouble..I just noticed that this little thread has 565 posts..WOW!!


----------



## bluemtn

Carol Kaur said:


> Gotta make the attack fit the weapon.
> 
> Nerf can be a suffocation hazard... :lol2:


 

I was going to make a comment on that, but I'm afraid that my imagination went a little crazy...  Don't want to scare anyone.


----------



## hong kong fooey

I wonder if the bar has karoke? that would be cool then I could scare everybody away with my singing


----------



## Drac

hong kong fooey said:


> I wonder if the bar has karoke? that would be cool then I could scare everybody away with my singing


 
( evil vampric hiss) KAROKE!!!! NO!!!!


----------



## hong kong fooey

i mean just imangine everybody from mt up there singing *WE ARE FAMILY* would that not be great? lol just joking


----------



## Drac

hong kong fooey said:


> i mean just imangine everybody from mt up there singing *WE ARE FAMILY* would that not be great? lol just joking


 
It would take *a lot* of liquore to get me up to sing...


----------



## Rich Parsons

Drac said:


> ( evil vampric hiss) KAROKE!!!! NO!!!!




My Friends all were like just go up and sing, Everyone does it. It is no big deal. 

Well the over turned bar stools and the thrown chairs and the people rushing the stage yelling for me to stop were just the beginning.  

I am no longer allowed to sing in public. Ok in a large crowd wher I stand in back and keep my voice down.  But otherwise no. It is a matter of public safety and not causing another riot.  :wah:

So no KAROKE for me.


----------



## Drac

Rich Parsons said:


> My Friends all were like just go up and sing, Everyone does it. It is no big deal.
> 
> Well the over turned bar stools and the thrown chairs and the people rushing the stage yelling for me to stop were just the beginning.
> 
> I am no longer allowed to sing in public. Ok in a large crowd wher I stand in back and keep my voice down.  But otherwise no. It is a matter of public safety and not causing another riot.  :wah:
> 
> So no KAROKE for me.


 
Smart man..We shall sit in the crowd and drink while watching the others embarass themselves...


----------



## bluemtn

I wouldn't even CONSIDER singing in public!  I've done it once, and it was funny...


----------



## Kacey

I sing the way I dance - which is badly, but with enthusiasm! :lol: Thus, I reserve singing for times when I am alone, or can be drowned out in the crowd (like singing Happy Birthday).


----------



## bluemtn

Unfortunately, I can be loud, and there's usually a small crowd singing the song.  I'm known to sing monotone (like I'm just saying the words), when I'm nervous and nearly the only one singing...


----------



## Drac

I've done 3 stage plays where singing was *MANDATORY*, Annie, Grease and Oklahoma and I still wouldn't do karoke....


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Instructor Change:*

I'll be going to standby, and bringing Jack Latorre in my place.
I'll have more info on Jack up shortly.


----------



## Boomer

hmph.  I was just informed that I'll not be able to attend.  I have to go to someone's wedding that I don't really care about and who i'll probably never see again...so as my revenge I'll try to get in every one of their photos so years from now they can say "who's that drunk guy that drank our open bar dry?  he's in every picture!?!?"

freakin' girl making me go to weddings and stuff....hrmph....


----------



## KENPOJOE

Hi folks!
Unfortunately,I  just found out about this event a few days ago and call the "thought admiral" for info! I am interested in attending and just trying to find out who from massachusetts is going and who needs a room mate!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Drac

KENPOJOE said:


> Hi folks!
> Unfortunately,I just found out about this event a few days ago and call the "thought admiral" for info! I am interested in attending and just trying to find out who from massachusetts is going and who needs a room mate!
> BEGOOD,
> KENPOJOE


 
Just don't try the wig and heels routine to bunk in with the girls...Didn't work for me and now I have to explain to the wife why it's in my gun closet...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Just don't try the wig and heels routine to bunk in with the girls...Didn't work for me and now I have to explain to the wife why it's in my gun closet...


 
Drac he may look better in those heels


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Drac he may look better in those heels


 
Please don't forget to remind me of that drag queen story after we've had a couple of drinks...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Please don't forget to remind me of that drag queen story after we've had a couple of drinks...


 

Drac it is on my mind and I will not forget to get all the info.


----------



## exile

Boomer said:


> hmph.  I was just informed that I'll not be able to attend.  I have to go to someone's wedding that I don't really care about and who i'll probably never see again...so as my revenge I'll try to get in every one of their photos so years from now they can say "who's that drunk guy that drank our open bar dry?  he's in every picture!?!?"



Well, there's nothing worse than a dry wedding, eh? :wink1:





Boomer said:


> freakin' girl making me go to weddings and stuff....hrmph....



Hmmmm.... probably best get used to it, mate!  (and dropping the font size down to 1 isn't gonna help; she can read your thoughts... :lol: )


----------



## bluemtn

KENPOJOE said:


> Hi folks!
> Unfortunately,I just found out about this event a few days ago and call the "thought admiral" for info! I am interested in attending and just trying to find out who from massachusetts is going and who needs a room mate!
> BEGOOD,
> KENPOJOE


 

Well, he is, if you're still interested...  I know him personally  !  However, he's not from Mas.


----------



## hong kong fooey

Originally Posted by *KENPOJOE* 

 
_Hi folks!
Unfortunately,I just found out about this event a few days ago and call the "thought admiral" for info! I am interested in attending and just trying to find out who from massachusetts is going and who needs a room mate!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE_


_well I happen to have a room with a extra bed if you still want a roommate. just pm me and let me know_


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Well, there's nothing worse than a dry wedding, eh? :wink1


 
No there isn't...I DJ'd a dry wedding once..I believe it only lasted 3 hrs..There was a champagne fountain and each table got 2 crafes of wine with dinner, but once that ran out so did the guests..


----------



## Carol

KENPOJOE said:


> Hi folks!
> Unfortunately,I  just found out about this event a few days ago and call the "thought admiral" for info! I am interested in attending and just trying to find out who from massachusetts is going and who needs a room mate!
> BEGOOD,
> KENPOJOE



Hey Mr. Rebelo!

Hong Kong Fooey would be a decent fellow to bunk with...plus his name is also Joe so you won't be forgetting each other's names. 

As far as the folks from Mass, I'll be there, GM Cunningham will be there, I may be bringing a Bedell or two with me as well...but that is up to Sheldon and Charlie.


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> No there isn't...I DJ'd a dry wedding once..I believe it only lasted 3 hrs..There was a champagne fountain and each table got 2 crafes of wine with dinner, but once that ran out so did the guests..



I gotta tell you this one... it will give you entirely the wrong impression of me, I'm afraid :uhyeah:... but I'm sure you won't judge me too harshly...

About 15 years ago, my one of my wife's coworkers announced she was getting married. She was a nice kid, and we all thought, isn't that nice?! and promised to come to her wedding. Turns out her fiance belonged to some teetotal chapel, and it was going to be a wedding drier than the Gobi desert in high summer. What to do?

Sudden inspiration: a pal of mine had a hip flask. I don't remember how I knew this, but I knew it. So off to his place a few days beforehand, borrow the flask, and fill it with yummy bourbon. Then came the Saturday, hop into the car, and off we sped to the place in southwestern OH, right near the Kentucky border, where his church was holding the wedding. 

How am I gonna drink this stuff, though? (One never thinks through the details of this sort of thing...) Inspiration!: go get a can of Coke (nice dark color, concealing the mead within), take it innocently with me into the men's room along with the styrofoam cups (?!?!) that were supplied, mix Coke and Elixer, and emerge with an innocent cup of cola... not. 

Daphne of course was in on the plan, but I was worried that I was going blow my cover... imagining people whispering to each other, what's wrong with that guy's bladder? He's going to the can every 20 minutes or so. I needn't have worried... there were a whole bunch of guys who seemed to be having bladder problems besides me, and I noticed that _four or five of them always had a can of soda in their hand and a cup when they went into the men's room. _ Necessity, truly, is the mother of invention!! (And solutions often converge... )

In the end, it was a fine wedding. At least, I imagine it was. I lost track a bit towards the end....


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> I gotta tell you this one... it will give you entirely the wrong impression of me, I'm afraid :uhyeah:... but I'm sure you won't judge me too harshly...


 
I stand in judgement of no man or woman..I can do you one better..I performed at another dry wedding for a female officer from my department..I told her that part of my contract includes a 12 pack of barley pop, she agreed..When the guys from my department saw me imbibing they begged a few cans and there went my 12 pack..2 of these officer lived nearby and ran home an wipped out there liquor and beer supply..I don't think there was a sober cop in the house..


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> I stand in judgement of no man or woman..I can do you one better..I performed at another dry wedding for a female officer from my department..I told her that part of my contract includes a 12 pack of barley pop, she agreed..When the guys from my department saw me imbibing they begged a few cans and there went my 12 pack..2 of these officer lived nearby and ran home an wipped out there liquor and beer supply..I don't think there was a sober cop in the house..



Good thing there wasn't a major emergency and calls from dispatchers to get your butts downtown...  wouldn't do to have a bunch of patrol cars weaving all over the highway like that nutter in California, that DUI woman who got hauled over after a low-speed chase in which, at one point,  a patrol car knocked her car around in a perfect circle and then she took off again... I was watching it on live TV. One of the strangest things I've ever seen in my life...


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Good thing there wasn't a major emergency and calls from dispatchers to get your butts downtown... wouldn't do to have a bunch of patrol cars weaving all over the highway like that nutter in California, that DUI woman who got hauled over after a low-speed chase in which, at one point, a patrol car knocked her car around in a perfect circle and then she took off again... I was watching it on live TV. One of the strangest things I've ever seen in my life...


 
Thankfully all in attendance were off duty..As we sat in the parking lot many hours after the reception ended  STILL DRINKING I was wondering what we would tell the locals if they happended upon us..All intoxicated and ALL carrying...


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> Thankfully all in attendance were off duty..As we sat in the parking lot many hours after the reception ended  STILL DRINKING I was wondering what we would tell the locals if they happended upon us..All intoxicated and ALL carrying...



...

??

Whoa, I wouldn't have liked to have been in that position... maybe you could have told them you had been there as part of a wake for an officer's relative and that your apparent lack of professional composure was because you were all so overcome with grief?? 

No?


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Whoa, I wouldn't have liked to have been in that position... maybe you could have told them you had been there as part of a wake for an officer's relative and that your apparent lack of professional composure was because you were all so overcome with grief?? No?


 
I don't think that excuse would have worked as we were in the reception hall's parking lot..And what funeral would hire a DJ????


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> I don't think that excuse would have worked as we were in the reception hall's parking lot..And what funeral would hire a DJ????



Well, if it had been an Irish-type wake... music, celebration and the odd drop?

:sigh: No, I didn't really think so either. Well, be glad you got lucky!


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> :sigh: No, I didn't really think so either. Well, be glad you got lucky!


 
All involved were real glad we were not detected..


----------



## Tez3

Well, we had the MMA show on Saturday, it was a good show in the end but it was hell! Fighters kept dropping out injured taking their ticket sales with them so in the end I had to put money in instead of getting out what I had put in before. This means, sadly and to my huge disappointment I can't come now to meet you all this time!
I'm cursing dishonourable fighters who lied saying they were injured only to turn up on another fight night on Sunday. The fighters who came ( we had 12 bouts in the end all good) were brilliant and the smaller crowd than we anticipated had a good time. We also paid all the bills, in fact we had £20 (40$) left over lol!
I'm exhausted as I've been doing my 'day' job as well so apologies to everyone I should have emailed and haven't yet, I will, I promise. I will get back to posting too, in a day or two!
But I will be thinking of you all very wistfully next month, it was so close! Next time for sure!


----------



## Carol

Tez3 said:


> Well, we had the MMA show on Saturday, it was a good show in the end but it was hell! Fighters kept dropping out injured taking their ticket sales with them so in the end I had to put money in instead of getting out what I had put in before. This means, sadly and to my huge disappointment I can't come now to meet you all this time!
> I'm cursing dishonourable fighters who lied saying they were injured only to turn up on another fight night on Sunday. The fighters who came ( we had 12 bouts in the end all good) were brilliant and the smaller crowd than we anticipated had a good time. We also paid all the bills, in fact we had £20 (40$) left over lol!
> I'm exhausted as I've been doing my 'day' job as well so apologies to everyone I should have emailed and haven't yet, I will, I promise. I will get back to posting too, in a day or two!
> But I will be thinking of you all very wistfully next month, it was so close! Next time for sure!



Tez, we know you'll be with us in spirit.  Remember you have a place to stay and a place on the mat anytime you want to come across the pond!


----------



## bluemtn

Tez3 said:


> Well, we had the MMA show on Saturday, it was a good show in the end but it was hell! Fighters kept dropping out injured taking their ticket sales with them so in the end I had to put money in instead of getting out what I had put in before. This means, sadly and to my huge disappointment I can't come now to meet you all this time!
> I'm cursing dishonourable fighters who lied saying they were injured only to turn up on another fight night on Sunday. The fighters who came ( we had 12 bouts in the end all good) were brilliant and the smaller crowd than we anticipated had a good time. We also paid all the bills, in fact we had £20 (40$) left over lol!
> I'm exhausted as I've been doing my 'day' job as well so apologies to everyone I should have emailed and haven't yet, I will, I promise. I will get back to posting too, in a day or two!
> But I will be thinking of you all very wistfully next month, it was so close! Next time for sure!


 
It stinks, that they did that, but hopefully you'll be able to come along next year!


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> It stinks, that they did that, but hopefully you'll be able to come along next year!


 
Couldn't have said it ANY better...We will hoist a pint or several knowing some of the drinkers in this crowd to your continued good health...


----------



## arnisador

Bob Hubbard said:


> *Instructor Change:*
> 
> I'll be going to standby, and bringing Jack Latorre in my place.
> I'll have more info on Jack up shortly.



I can recommend him! He taught at a WMAA camp some years back, and I visited at his school once.


----------



## exile

Tez3 said:


> This means, sadly and to my huge disappointment I can't come now to meet you all this time!



Dammit. Dammit, dammit, dammit....


----------



## morph4me

exile said:


> Dammit. Dammit, dammit, dammit....


 
What he said


----------



## hong kong fooey

man sorry you can't come that stinks. but you will be there in spirit


----------



## terryl965

Yes Tez you will be missed at the meet and greet but we will have a toast for you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I got a lot of updating to do, and am behind on getting back to a few folks due to being swamped the last few days with a personal matter.  I'll try and update and reply to everyone after I get some sleep and can focus more than 1 eye on things.


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> I got a lot of updating to do, and am behind on getting back to a few folks due to being swamped the last few days with a personal matter. I'll try and update and reply to everyone after I get some sleep and can focus more than 1 eye on things.


 
Been there...


----------



## jaybacca72

i have not been on matalk for awhile but i would just like to say that i am looking forward to meeting you all that i have not met and seeing friends i have not seen in some time. 
take care all and see you soon.
later
Jason Arnold
CANADA
ps anybody looking for anything inparticular in the kenpo dept?


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> Maybe we go here instead: http://www.pizzaplant.com/
> 
> 
> ok....here's the beer list:
> http://www.pizzaplant.com/taplist_frame.htm



Whoa, I hadn't realized that this place has _Real Ale!!_ Better and better!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Here, here to that I hope that I can make it!


----------



## exile

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Here, here to that I hope that I can make it!



I hope so too, Brianit was a bummer not getting to meet you at the May Combat Hapkido gig in Drac's neck of the woods, I really hope _this_ pans out...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

exile said:


> I hope so too, Brianit was a bummer not getting to meet you at the May Combat Hapkido gig in Drac's neck of the woods, I really hope _this_ pans out...


 
Same here!  It will be a last minute deal though.  Currently I have including the meet and greet about six seminars (one my own) that I somehow need to try and get to plus vacation in August.  That is one really busy month. :erg:


----------



## Tswolfman

Friday are we meeting at Horizon MA or somewhere else???


----------



## exile

Tswolfman said:


> Friday are we meeting at Horizon MA or somewhere else???



I _believe_ we're assembling Friday evening at the pizza/Real Ale place that Bob notified us about a few posts back...

here's the data:



			
				Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Maybe we go here instead: http://www.pizzaplant.com/
> 
> 
> ok....here's the beer list:
> http://www.pizzaplant.com/taplist_frame.htm


----------



## Bob Hubbard

If most folks will be at the hotel, probably best to meet there, then head out caravan style.

I'm going to try and do some more maps up tonight and get things updated. Been busy the last few days.


----------



## MBuzzy

So....I may not get there until late on Friday.  Most importantly, there will be more drinking on Saturday, RIGHT???

But other than that, Saturday morning, we're just meeting at Horizon, right?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

yup


----------



## Drac

Leaving early on Friday so I'm there in plenty of time to fortify myself with a nap before for a night of strenous partying...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Leaving early on Friday so I'm there in plenty of time to fortify myself with a nap before for a night of strenous partying...


 

we will be leaving thursday night coming in friday around 12'ist so we shall be ready for the festival of drinking.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> we will be leaving thursday night coming in friday around 12'ist so we shall be ready for the festival of drinking.


 
Excellent...You are flying in correct???


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Excellent...You are flying in correct???


 

Oh no, no flying bringing the van and family after the meet and greet up to canada for a couple of days of vacation and relax. Yea


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Oh no, no flying bringing the van and family after the meet and greet up to canada for a couple of days of vacation and relax. Yea


 
That's a *LONG* drive...They would have to sedate me..Father Greek got the go ahead from Bob Hubbard to share my teaching slot..I just sent him a PM to show FG on the lineup..


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> That's a *LONG* drive...They would have to sedate me..Father Greek got the go ahead from Bob Hubbard to share my teaching slot..I just sent him a PM to show FG on the lineup..


 

no not really I enjoy driving and the van is perfect.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> no not really I enjoy driving and the van is perfect.


 
I use to criss-cross the country in a Dodge Maxivan giving shows, seems like 100 years ago..I've done non-stop runs from Ohio to Ft Laud without thinking about..Now if it's more that 6 hrs I fly...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> I use to criss-cross the country in a Dodge Maxivan giving shows, seems like 100 years ago..I've done non-stop runs from Ohio to Ft Laud without thinking about..Now if it's more that 6 hrs I fly...


 

I'm getting up there my self


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> I'm getting up there my self


 
In by brief career as a puppeteer I believe I logged close to a 1/2 million miles..That doesn't include a round trip to Port Smith Ark for a industrial roofing job my brother fixed me up with during the slack months...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Site updated


Jason Arnold - Kenpo
Tom Quinn (morph4me) - Nihon Goshin Aikido
Darwin J. Eisenhart (Last Fearner) - Korean Hoshinsul / Hapkido for Street Defense.
Terry & Yolanda Stoker - TKD
Daniel Tesmer (Drac) & Steven Fine (Father Greek) - Police Defensive Tactics / Basic Subject Control / Combat Hapkido.
Mark Stoddard - Wing Chun
Rich Parsons - FMA
Jack Latorre - Pekiti Tirsia 

Alternate Instructors
Bob Hubbard - Theatrical Fighting Concepts / Arnis 
Alan Cunningham - primary theories / concepts on suppressions or primary theories / concepts on Jujitsu


----------



## Drac

Thanks Bob...Master Steve ( Father Greek) will be showing some Balance Disruption techniques form the Combat Hapkido system..FYI, he HATES being called Master..I'm doing it here cause he can't read it...LOL...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Thanks Bob...Master Steve ( Father Greek) will be showing some Balance Disruption techniques form the Combat Hapkido system..FYI, he HATES being called Master..I'm doing it here cause he can't read it...LOL...


 

Me too please nobody call me that, it makes m puck.:erg:


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Me too please nobody call me that, it makes m puck.:erg:


 
Don't worry Terry..Unless other wise instructed I address people by their first name...


----------



## Drac

Drac said:


> he HATES being called Master..I'm doing it here cause he can't read it...LOL...


 
I really need to start wearing my glasses..I thought this was the Mod area and Father Greek couldn't read what I posted..I just realized after donning my "cheaters" that this is the Admin Announcement are and EVERYONE can read this...Oh well, just call me Uke For A Day....LOL...


----------



## Father Greek

I will just call you uke for a month!:whip1: Remeber these immortal words," Either you make me look good or I make me look good."


----------



## Drac

Father Greek said:


> I will just call you uke for a month!:whip1: Remeber these immortal words," Either you make me look good or I make me look good."


 
LOL...Be nice or I'll have msinkie kick your butt...


----------



## Father Greek

Oh that you would!:uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador

I like the "ANY WEAPON" avatar...we'll make you an honorary Filipino martial arts practitioner!


----------



## exile

arnisador said:


> I like the "ANY WEAPON" avatar...we'll make you an honorary Filipino martial arts practitioner!



Yeah, I find it impressive and very eloquent also... that's the way we probably should think, as MAists...


----------



## Drac

Arnisador said:
			
		

> I like the "ANY WEAPON" avatar...we'll make you an honorary Filipino martial arts practitioner!


 


exile said:


> Yeah, I find it impressive and very eloquent also... that's the way we probably should think, as MAists...


 
Father Greek is impressive...


----------



## Drac

Only *11* more days until the Meet and Greet..


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> Only *11* more days until the Meet and Greet..


Man! Wish I could go this year! Sounds like you guys are gonna have a GREAT TIME with LOTS OF SHARING!!

Toast the fighter pilots for me and _have a blast!!!_


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> Man! Wish I could go this year! Sounds like you guys are gonna have a GREAT TIME with LOTS OF SHARING!!
> 
> Toast the fighter pilots for me and _have a blast!!!_


 
You will be missed...


----------



## Father Greek

quote=arnisador;826607]I like the "ANY WEAPON" avatar...we'll make you an honorary Filipino martial arts practitioner! [/quote]


Thank you for the honor. I wish I could take credit for the avatar. A former student and young man that I mentored enlisted in the Marine Corps and started in MCMAP. He sent me a shirt with this logo which is what they use. (MCMAP is Marine Corps Martial Arts program). So in honor of all those that have served and are serving now I use that as my avatar  :shooter:


----------



## Drac

Hey!!!!!


----------



## arnisador

Ah, from the Marines! I didn't realize that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rich Parsons

shesulsa said:


> Man! Wish I could go this year! Sounds like you guys are gonna have a GREAT TIME with LOTS OF SHARING!!
> 
> Toast the fighter pilots for me and _have a blast!!!_



Yes "G" I can make it and now you cannot. Must be one of the mutual exclusive things. We cannot both be in the same place at the same time.


----------



## OUMoose

Bad news, folks.  I have to bow out of this one after all.  Unfortunately luck and fate apparently conspired against my bank account, and it's just not going to work out.    Was looking forward to it too. 

Someone drink a Guinness or 5 for me, and with any luck I'll see you folks next year.


----------



## Drac

OUMoose said:


> Bad news, folks. I have to bow out of this one after all. Unfortunately luck and fate apparently conspired against my bank account, and it's just not going to work out.  Was looking forward to it too.
> 
> Someone drink a Guinness or 5 for me, and with any luck I'll see you folks next year.


 
Sorry to hear that..Was looking forward to meeting you..Not a Guinness drinker but I will be happy to hoist a couple Sam Adams to you...


----------



## Tswolfman

Alright Another Sam Adams Fan!!!

10 days and counting 

we are meeting at Horizon Martial Arts right?


----------



## Carol

OUMoose said:


> Bad news, folks.  I have to bow out of this one after all.  Unfortunately luck and fate apparently conspired against my bank account, and it's just not going to work out.    Was looking forward to it too.
> 
> Someone drink a Guinness or 5 for me, and with any luck I'll see you folks next year.



Damn.  Very sorry to hear that


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Friday we're meeting at the hotel
Saturday, we meet at Horizon.

I'll be sending out my cell phone # to everyone who has registered shortly.


If you haven't registered, or paid, please do so.  

Thanks!


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> Friday we're meeting at the hotel
> Saturday, we meet at Horizon.
> 
> I'll be sending out my cell phone # to everyone who has registered shortly.
> 
> 
> If you haven't registered, or paid, please do so.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Thanks...If the wife decides to come with me I'll be ok as she drives up there alot..If she stay behind I'll need that number cause I gaurantee I get lost..


----------



## terryl965

Bob you have my registartion right oh yea yolanda to.


----------



## Drac

Forgive the typos, attemping to type without looking at the board..


----------



## Drac

*8 more* *days and counting...*


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> *8 more* *days and counting...*




I wanna go ...

:vu:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Well, just tell the family that there are somethings more important than them...like eating wings n things with internet geeks!


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well, just tell the family that there are somethings more important than them...like eating wings n things with internet geeks!


 
Wasn't she taking some kind of MC riders course??


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I dunno.  Just tell Ronald to hold the course til you get back. We're more important than life, the universe, why everything. 

Well, except fir CSi but I can Tivo that. 



Seriously folks, couple days left before things get fun!


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> I dunno. Just tell Ronald to hold the course til you get back. We're more important than life, the universe, why everything.


 
Unless she's getting a SERIOUS break on her insurance it's waste of money..Once you have the balance down everything else is just PRACTICE.. I have taught dozens of people to ride including my step daughter who FINALLY took MY word over her crotch rocket riding boy toy and let me show her how to ride...



			
				Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Well, except fir CSi but I can Tivo that.


 
That's important too





			
				Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Seriously folks, couple days left before things get fun!


 
I cannot wait...


----------



## morph4me

I already printed out my directions


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> I already printed out my directions


 
Boy are you slow, I did that last week....LOL.,.Its the packing that screws me up....


----------



## morph4me

Jeans, underwear, a couple of shirts and something to work out in, toiletries and hit the road. I also understand they have stores there, in case you forget anything.


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> Jeans, underwear, a couple of shirts and something to work out in, toiletries and hit the road. I also understand they have stores there, in case you forget anything.


 
My wife has to make a list for me..I always forget something...


----------



## LawDog

Greetings all,
I haven't been following this thread, or others cause it is Summer time.
The registration and payment is for ?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Registration so we've got an idea on who/how many are coming.
Payment for the floor fee for non instructors.

If you're on the instructor list I've got you taken care of.


----------



## LawDog

Ok thanks,
I'll register Jan & I either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Well.


Hmm.



As some of you know, recent events of the last week have left me between jobs. I've enough saved I'm good to go for the next 2 months if I have to, but I may have to wait another week before I know if I'll have to( One place is leaving the ad out to gather up all the resumes they get and then start making calls, the one I most want, the guy who would interview me doesn't get back from vacation till Monday, and a third lead I'm following up on tomorrow, none of which is anything conclusive that I can do anything about in the here and now). 

I know it's late and all, and I hadn't planmned on having the time to go to this one......

Don't wanna go overboard on spending until there's a source of income coming in.

All things considered though, I may have to talk to friend Carol, because doing something like this might just could be exactly what I need.........

hmm.................


----------



## Carol

Andy Moynihan said:


> Well.
> 
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> As some of you know, recent events of the last week have left me between jobs. I've enough saved I'm good to go for the next 2 months if I have to, but I may have to wait another week before I know if I'll have to( One place is leaving the ad out to gather up all the resumes they get and then start making calls, the one I most want, the guy who would interview me doesn't get back from vacation till Monday, and a third lead I'm following up on tomorrow, none of which is anything conclusive that I can do anything about in the here and now).
> 
> I know it's late and all, and I hadn't planmned on having the time to go to this one......
> 
> Don't wanna go overboard on spending until there's a source of income coming in.
> 
> All things considered though, I may have to talk to friend Carol, because doing something like this might just could be exactly what I need.........
> 
> hmm.................



Hey, the more people along for the drive, the more folks there are to divvy up the driving and the expenses.   Mr. Joe Rebelo wants to come along.  Not sure yet about the Bedells.  So far no one has given me a definite "Pick me up HERE at THIS time" confirmation yet so...there's room in the Party Hondar!  Its even getting detailed on Tuesday


----------



## Andy Moynihan

If i don't get a bite and/or start work by then It's off with you guys to the Festapalooza then, pending whatever happens.


----------



## Drac

Andy Moynihan said:


> If i don't get a bite and/or start work by then It's off with you guys to the Festapalooza then, pending whatever happens.


 
Festapalooza????


----------



## Father Greek

Drac said:


> My wife has to make a list for me..I always forget something...


 
You would forget your underware if they weren't sewn on.


----------



## terryl965

Antbody want to share a room with me and yolanda, the floor is always available to you.


----------



## Carol

Andy Moynihan said:


> If i don't get a bite and/or start work by then It's off with you guys to the Festapalooza then, pending whatever happens.



SWEEET!!!   artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Drac said:


> Festapalooza????


 

Somebody said the event had to have "fest" or "palooza" in it somewhere, right?

There ya go.


----------



## Drac

Father Greek said:


> You would forget your underware if they weren't sewn on.


 
At least I wear underwear..


----------



## Carol

Father Greek said:


> You would forget your underware if they weren't sewn on.



Not even going to ask how you know that sir


----------



## Drac

Andy Moynihan said:


> Somebody said the event had to have "fest" or "palooza" in it somewhere, right?
> 
> There ya go.


 
I thought the idea of "MT your cup sounded good"


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Not even going to ask how you know that sir


 
Stricky a wild guess...


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> Stricky a wild guess...



Uhhhhh Huuhhhhhhh :lfao:


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Uhhhhh Huuhhhhhhh :lfao:


 
If I wasn't afraid that Father Greek would beat the chicken soup outta me the next time we train I could REALLY post some stuff that would have you ready to wet yourself...


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> If I wasn't afraid that Father Greek would beat the chicken soup outta me the next time we train I could REALLY post some stuff that would have you ready to wet yourself...



Note to self...buy Drac drinks next weekend and listen closely


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> Note to self...buy Drac drinks next weekend and listen closely


 

I already have that cover he has promised some juicy stuff on that weekend. Everybody knows what is said at the meet and greet stays strickly on MT and youtube.


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> At least I wear underwear..


 

sure that is what you say but how do we really know.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> I already have that cover he has promised some juicy stuff on that weekend. Everybody knows what is said at the meet and greet stays strickly on MT and youtube.


 
Now wait justacottenpickenminute...I didn't say ANYTHING about youtube..


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> sure that is what you say but how do we really know.


 
Just take my word on this and leave it at that...Too many years on stage and having to do costume changes backstage in the presence of other actors who are sometimes of the opposite sex, believe me EVERYBODY wears underwear..


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Now wait justacottenpickenminute...I didn't say ANYTHING about youtube..


 

I just went ahead and assumed that was part of the deal.


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Just take my word on this and leave it at that...


 

Yes my fellow Dark Lord no problem at all.:asian:


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> I just went ahead and assumed that was part of the deal.


 
No youtube...I can get into enough trouble with IA without that...


----------



## Kreth

Carol Kaur said:


> there's room in the Party Hondar! Its even getting detailed on Tuesday


Speaking of underwear, if you've never ridden with Carol, pack extra. :lol:


----------



## arnisador

Kreth said:


> Speaking of underwear



Stop all this talk of underwear--you're turning me on!


----------



## Carol

Kreth said:


> Speaking of underwear, if you've never ridden with Carol, pack extra. :lol:



Hey...the more people coming with me, the less I have to drive.  How's that for motivation?


----------



## terryl965

Kreth said:


> Speaking of underwear, if you've never ridden with Carol, pack extra. :lol:


 

reminder no matter how drunk I get I drive not Carol.


----------



## Carol

terryl965 said:


> reminder no matter how drunk I get I drive not Carol.



Not my car!  Sorry mate, no one gets behind the wheel of my car - including me - after...imbibing.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

See these are the kinda things I get seriously bugged about when I'm home alone going crazy and calling job leads:  So if the Chinese food places all around here have "General Gau's Chicken".....
.....would that make KFC "General Lee's Chicken"?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

What time is everyone getting in on Friday?


----------



## Carol

Bob Hubbard said:


> What time is everyone getting in on Friday?



I'm aiming for 3PM but that may change depending on who is hitching a ride.


----------



## exile

We're actually going to be getting in on Thursday, and will probably spend the first half of Friday at Niagra Falls. Will be back in the later afternoon, I'd guess4 or 5-ish.


----------



## terryl965

We are looking at 3pm


----------



## bluemtn

Bob Hubbard said:


> What time is everyone getting in on Friday?


 


Carol Kaur said:


> I'm aiming for 3PM but that may change depending on who is hitching a ride.


 

I'll be arriving at the airport around 4 pm.  So, I guess it depends on when I get to receive my luggage.   

I also hope to catch a ride with Carol from the airport...


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> We are looking at 3pm


 
On or there about for us...


----------



## MBuzzy

Looks like I won't be there until LATE on Friday night....I'm hoping that it is before 10pm, but it will all depend when I can break free from work.


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> Not my car! Sorry mate, no one gets behind the wheel of my car - including me - after...imbibing.


 
I never drink and drive was just kidding.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Bob Hubbard said:


> What time is everyone getting in on Friday?




It depends upon when I can get out of work. If I can get out at lunch time I could be there around 4 or 5. Otherwise closer to 7 or 8 PM depending upon the traffic at the border crossings.


----------



## Drac

It's not driving its aiming..


----------



## Kreth

I wish I could make it this year. Unfortunately, my car decided that right after my first full paycheck from my new sales job was a good time to rack up the expenses.
I'm sorry I won't get a chance to train with some of you that haven't been able to make the last 2 years. 
My advice: Soak up all you can during Rich's class. The guy is amazing, as well as being one hell of a cool guy to hang with.


----------



## Carol

Oh no!!  Joe Rebelo made a point of saying really looking forward to meeting you...and I was looking forward to seeing you again too.


----------



## Last Fearner

Drac said:


> At least I wear underwear..


 
Underwear?....  Underwhere???


Wasn't there some talk of someone dressing up as a woman in order to bunk with the females?

They're not ladies underwear, are they? :lol:

Last Fearner


----------



## Drac

Last Fearner said:


> Underwear?.... Underwhere???
> 
> 
> Wasn't there some talk of someone dressing up as a woman in order to bunk with the females?
> 
> They're not ladies underwear, are they? :lol:
> 
> Last Fearner


 
HEY!!!!


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> HEY!!!!


 
You opened the door, it's a valid question


----------



## morph4me

Bob Hubbard said:


> What time is everyone getting in on Friday?


 
Probably about 2 or 3


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Well with my life as busy as it has been lately and several impending deadlines I know that I will not be able to make it next weekend.  Still I am looking forward to seeing all of the pictures!


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> You opened the door, it's a valid question


 
I got valid gesture for you:2xBird2:*..LOL*


----------



## Rich Parsons

Kreth said:


> I wish I could make it this year. Unfortunately, my car decided that right after my first full paycheck from my new sales job was a good time to rack up the expenses.
> I'm sorry I won't get a chance to train with some of you that haven't been able to make the last 2 years.
> My advice: Soak up all you can during Rich's class. The guy is amazing, as well as being one hell of a cool guy to hang with.



Jeff, SHHH! You are going to make them think more of me.


----------



## parkerkarate

Anybody need a roomate?


----------



## Carol

parkerkarate said:


> Anybody need a roomate?



You better make it sir.    I'm really looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Drac

*6 *more days to go...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

This is the rough schedule for the M&G

Friday - 6pm Social Time at hotel bar and pool / Pizza Plant

Saturday - 12-7 Training

Saturday - 830-?? Chinese Buffet

Saturday - ??-? Social Time at hotel bar and pool

Sunday - ??


Also, here are directions to and from the hotel to each place.


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Friday                   Night Dine Out*

*Pizza Plant*
www.pizzaplant.com
        5110 Main St, Williamsville - 
        (716) 626-5566[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]From                     the Hotel | Back                     to the Hotel[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Saturday                   Afternoon Training* [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Horizion                   Martial Arts*
        252 Center Road
        West Seneca, NY 14224
        716-675-0899
horizonma.com[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]From                   Hotel | Back                   to Hotel[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Saturday                   Evening Dine Out*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Zhang's                     Buffet*
        3525 Union Rd. Cheektowaga NY - 
        716-686-9388
        (Across from Cheektowaga Central HS, next to a Pizza Hut)[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]From                     Hotel | Back                     to Hotel[/FONT]​

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]My thinking is, I'll be at the hotel somewhere around 3pm, unless I can get there earlier.  About 600 we head to Pizza Plant for food. Then head back to the hotel whenever we're done there.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Thoughts?[/FONT]​


----------



## terryl965

Sounds like a plan, I'll be there so make room Carol for me and Yolanda OK


----------



## exile

terryl965 said:


> Sounds like a plan....



I agree, Bob, definitely a plan. Good schedule.


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> I agree, Bob, definitely a plan. Good schedule.


 
Sounds good to me too...


----------



## bluemtn

Sounds great to me too, Bob!


----------



## MBuzzy

Great plan!  I can't wait!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm going to forward my office phone to my cell phone when I leave on Friday, so call me at 716-###-#### if you need anything.


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm going to forward my office phone to my cell phone when I leave on Friday, so call me at 716-###-#### if you need anything.


 
Got it...


----------



## morph4me

Bob Hubbard said:


> This is the rough schedule for the M&G
> 
> Friday - 6pm Social Time at hotel bar and pool / Pizza Plant
> 
> Saturday - 12-7 Training
> 
> Saturday - 830-?? Chinese Buffet
> 
> Saturday - ??-? Social Time at hotel bar and pool
> 
> Sunday - ??
> 
> 
> Also, here are directions to and from the hotel to each place.
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Friday Night Dine Out*[/FONT]​
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *Pizza Plant*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] www.pizzaplant.com[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 5110 Main St, Williamsville - [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] (716) 626-5566[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]From the Hotel | Back to the Hotel[/FONT]​
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Saturday Afternoon Training* [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Horizion Martial Arts*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 252 Center Road[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] West Seneca, NY 14224[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 716-675-0899[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] horizonma.com[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]From Hotel | Back to Hotel[/FONT]​
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Saturday Evening Dine Out*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Zhang's Buffet*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 3525 Union Rd. Cheektowaga NY - [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 716-686-9388[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] (Across from Cheektowaga Central HS, next to a Pizza Hut)[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]From Hotel | Back to Hotel[/FONT]​
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]My thinking is, I'll be at the hotel somewhere around 3pm, unless I can get there earlier. About 600 we head to Pizza Plant for food. Then head back to the hotel whenever we're done there.[/FONT]​
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Thoughts?[/FONT]​


 

Works for me, can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> Works for me, can't wait to meet everyone


 
I hear ya..I'm glad the training doesn't start until noon on Sat..If the Friday night greet/mixer goes anything like I think it will I will need that exta time to recover..


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> I hear ya..I'm glad the training doesn't start until noon on Sat..If the Friday night greet/mixer goes anything like I think it will I will need that exta time to recover..



Looks brilliant, Bob... and I'm with Drac on the Saturday timing. I usually have enough discipline to keep things moderate the evening before a big training day, but... well, a margin of safety would be nice to have...


----------



## terryl965

Well no matter what time is bed time I'm up at 6 am for poomsae training like always all our welcome to go outside with me at that time and do some extra work.

Any takers


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Well no matter what time is bed time I'm up at 6 am for poomsae training like always all our welcome to go outside with me at that time and do some extra work.Any takers


 
I recently tried to recall a kata from my old days of Shorin-Ryu, I looked ridiculous....I'll pass...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> I recently tried to recall a kata from my old days of Shorin-Ryu, I looked ridiculous....I'll pass...


 
Drac I look that way all the time but I still do them.


----------



## morph4me

terryl965 said:


> Well no matter what time is bed time I'm up at 6 am for poomsae training like always all our welcome to go outside with me at that time and do some extra work.
> 
> Any takers


 

I've heard rumors about 6 am, but I always thought that was a myth. Are you saying that 6 am really exists?


----------



## bluemtn

terryl965 said:


> Well no matter what time is bed time I'm up at 6 am for poomsae training like always all our welcome to go outside with me at that time and do some extra work.
> 
> Any takers


 

Well, it would be great... Not sure If I'll be up at 6 a.m., though...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I've seen 6am....I'm usually crashing about then so i can get my 3 hrs in each night.


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> I've heard rumors about 6 am, but I always thought that was a myth. Are you saying that 6 am really exists?


 

Yes


----------



## terryl965

tkdgirl said:


> Well, it would be great... Not sure If I'll be up at 6 a.m., though...


 

I do wake up calls for an extra 25.00


----------



## bluemtn

terryl965 said:


> I do wake up calls for an extra 25.00


 

Well, I'll have to see about being there at 6a.m...  My problem is, I can either be a night owl or a morning person, provided I get a good amount of sleep.  I'm not in bed past 8, though...


----------



## Rich Parsons

terryl965 said:


> Well no matter what time is bed time I'm up at 6 am for poomsae training like always all our welcome to go outside with me at that time and do some extra work.
> 
> Any takers




Terry,

6 AM is little early for me if I am up late and have had a couple of beers. Besides I really do not do any form of Poomsae training. And of those I do practice with a weapon.


----------



## jks9199

terryl965 said:


> I do wake up calls for an extra 25.00


And how much does someone have to pay to avoid a wakeup call?


----------



## Drac

jks9199 said:


> And how much does someone have to pay to avoid a wakeup call?


 
Don't tell them what room you are in..


----------



## Father Greek

Drac said:


> Don't tell them what room you are in..


 
I heard they paid the desk clerk for all of the reserved room numbers. That's just a rampant rumor though.


----------



## bluemtn

Father Greek said:


> I heard they paid the desk clerk for all of the reserved room numbers. That's just a rampant rumor though.


 
Well, there's the always enjoyable game of "musical rooms" (like musical chairs, but different).


----------



## terryl965

tkdgirl said:


> Well, I'll have to see about being there at 6a.m... My problem is, I can either be a night owl or a morning person, provided I get a good amount of sleep. I'm not in bed past 8, though...


 
I'm both and with having a donut shop I get up at 3 am and go to bed around 11 everynight, so I will be ready when you are.


----------



## terryl965

Rich Parsons said:


> Terry,
> 
> 6 AM is little early for me if I am up late and have had a couple of beers. Besides I really do not do any form of Poomsae training. And of those I do practice with a weapon.


 

I'm willing to learn with weapons.


----------



## terryl965

jks9199 said:


> And how much does someone have to pay to avoid a wakeup call?


 
a meer 50.00


----------



## terryl965

tkdgirl said:


> Well, there's the always enjoyable game of "musical rooms" (like musical chairs, but different).


 

Great new games I love games.


----------



## Drac

Father Greek said:


> I heard they paid the desk clerk for all of the reserved room numbers. That's just a rampant rumor though.


 
Just who is "they"...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Just who is "they"...


 
You know don't you Drac


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> You know don't you Drac


 
I do NOT..WARNING: a quick and painfull awaits anyone or anything that awakens me before the alarm goes off...I even have calls to my room blocked and I turn off my cell phone..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Drac said:


> I do NOT..WARNING: a quick and painfull awaits anyone or anything that awakens me before the alarm goes off...I even have calls to my room blocked and I turn off my cell phone..


 
You guy's and gal's are going to have all the fun this weekend!


----------



## Drac

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You guy's and gal's are going to have all the fun this weekend!


 
You are *GOING *to be missed...*BIG TIME!!!!*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Drac said:


> You are *GOING *to be missed...*BIG TIME!!!!*


 
*Trust me* I would really like to be there!


----------



## Drac

*Only 4 more days to go!!!* ( not counting today).


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> I do NOT..WARNING: a quick and painfull awaits anyone or anything that awakens me before the alarm goes off...I even have calls to my room blocked and I turn off my cell phone..


 

Drac I would never ever wake up anybody except they ask me too. Drak Lords forever.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Drac I would never ever wake up anybody except they ask me too. Drak Lords forever.


 
Thou art a true friend and Dark Lord...


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> You are *GOING *to be missed...*BIG TIME!!!!*


 
What Drac said, Brian!


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> *Only 4 more days to go!!!* ( not counting today).


 

I know...  I had to work 6 days straight to get there.  YUCK!  Oh well, it's worth it.


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> I know... I had to work 6 days straight to get there. YUCK! Oh well, it's worth it.


 
Tell me about it..I had to work doubles since it was announced..16 hr days and sometimes more depending on the calls..But like you said *IT'S WORTH IT.....*


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> Tell me about it..I had to work doubles since it was announced..16 hr days and sometimes more depending on the calls..But like you said *IT'S WORTH IT.....*


 

Whew!!  That's a lot of hours put in.


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> I do NOT..WARNING: a quick and painfull awaits anyone or anything that awakens me before the alarm goes off...I even have calls to my room blocked and I turn off my cell phone..




Double Warning:  

Any attempts to wake the Queen of the Dark up before the alarm goes off will be subjected to a slow and painful (fill in the blank).  It will not go quickly.  You will not enjoy this.


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Double Warning:
> 
> Any attempts to wake the Queen of the Dark up before the alarm goes off will be subjected to a slow and painful (fill in the blank). It will not go quickly. You will not enjoy this.


 
I hear and obey my Queen..


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> Double Warning:
> 
> Any attempts to wake the Queen of the Dark up before the alarm goes off will be subjected to a slow and painful (fill in the blank). It will not go quickly. You will not enjoy this.


 

Carol I may just like it so welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## bluemtn

Carol Kaur said:


> Double Warning:
> 
> Any attempts to wake the Queen of the Dark up before the alarm goes off will be subjected to a slow and painful (fill in the blank). It will not go quickly. You will not enjoy this.


 

Makes mental note...  Actually, no problems, as long as there is no emergency, I won't make any loud noises...


----------



## terryl965

Just remember everybody my health is lacking a little and my wife will be doing must of the teaching hope everybody does not mind.


----------



## bluemtn

terryl965 said:


> Just remember everybody my health is lacking a little and my wife will be doing must of the teaching hope everybody does not mind.


 

Of course we don't mind Terry.  I'm just glad that you're going to come to Buffalo!


----------



## terryl965

tkdgirl said:


> Of course we don't mind Terry. I'm just glad that you're going to come to Buffalo!


 

I will teach some but my breathing is in and out all the time so I just need to take it slow says the doctor but I would not miss this for anything, Looking forward to meeting everybody and doing some training with all of you.
PS the doctor told me and my wife not to go but phooey on him.


----------



## Carol

tkdgirl said:


> Makes mental note...  Actually, no problems, as long as there is no emergency, I won't make any loud noises...



You aren't included cuz you're my roomie, plus you'll have to deal with what I'm like before I have my coffee.  That isn't pretty.  

I meant anyone outside the room that wants to pull a stupidly early wake up call or bang on the door.


----------



## bluemtn

Carol Kaur said:


> You aren't included cuz you're my roomie, plus you'll have to deal with what I'm like before I have my coffee. That isn't pretty.
> 
> I meant anyone outside the room that wants to pull a stupidly early wake up call or bang on the door.


 

I'm quiet as a church mouse, anyways, when I'm tired... Well, you'll see-  I don't want too much of my oddities to leak out now!  I know I'm really cranky if someone yells at me when I first wake up, so I'm with you on baninging on doors and wierd phone calls.


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> You aren't included cuz you're my roomie, plus you'll have to deal with what I'm like before I have my coffee. That isn't pretty.
> 
> I meant anyone outside the room that wants to pull a stupidly early wake up call or bang on the door.


 

Like me Carol, don't worry I do not wake up anybody just those special people.


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> You aren't included cuz you're my roomie, plus you'll have to deal with what I'm like before I have my coffee. That isn't pretty


 
Are you sure we didn't date in a previous life??? We have alot of similar traits...


----------



## terryl965

Drac are you bringing the misses with you.


----------



## grydth

Carol Kaur said:


> Double Warning:
> 
> Any attempts to wake the Queen of the Dark up before the alarm goes off will be subjected to a slow and painful (fill in the blank).  It will not go quickly.  You will not enjoy this.



All of you should pause and give a quiet moment of thanks that I am now grown so old and weighted with responsibilities, both public and private... in my earlier years such a thread would have made it irresistible that I drive down just to wake everyone up early, with extra points if I could pass blame for the prank off on somebody else....:angel:


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Drac are you bringing the misses with you.


 
As of this date YES....


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> Are you sure we didn't date in a previous life??? We have alot of similar traits...



Well....come to think of it....I don't think I ever said we did NOT date in a previous life?  

But then again, we Dark Lords naturally have a lot in common...right boys?


----------



## Carol

grydth said:


> All of you should pause and give a quiet moment of thanks that I am now grown so old and weighted with responsibilities, both public and private... in my earlier years such a thread would have made it irresistible that I drive down just to wake everyone up early, with extra points if I could pass blame for the prank off on somebody else....:angel:



* makes mental note to register under a different name *


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Well....come to think of it....I don't think I ever said we did NOT date in a previous life?


 
True...



			
				Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> But then again, we Dark Lords naturally have a lot in common...right boys?


 
Yes we do...


If someone bangs on Father Greeks door and wakes him we'll have to call a resuce squad with and extraction crew to get the person out of the ice machine...LOL..


----------



## grydth

Carol Kaur said:


> * makes mental note to register under a different name *



Can't help myself.... I have had a lifelong weakness for practical jokes. 

Seeing a thread with all of you saying, "_You better not wake us up_", well what I hear is:bomb:, "*You MUST wake us all up early*"


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> As of this date YES....


 
Great, does she drink as well?


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> Well....come to think of it....I don't think I ever said we did NOT date in a previous life?
> 
> But then again, we Dark Lords naturally have a lot in common...right boys?


 
Dark Lords till the death, I'll drink to that.


----------



## Drac

grydth said:


> Can't help myself.... I have had a lifelong weakness for practical jokes.
> 
> Seeing a thread with all of you saying, "_You better not wake us up_", well what I hear is:bomb:, "*You MUST wake us all up early*"


 
You could die a *very slow death* too...LOL


----------



## terryl965

grydth said:


> Can't help myself.... I have had a lifelong weakness for practical jokes.
> 
> Seeing a thread with all of you saying, "_You better not wake us up_", well what I hear is:bomb:, "*You MUST wake us all up early*"


 

The pain will never go away, I can assure you of that these folks are mean and dirty.


----------



## Carol

grydth said:


> Can't help myself.... I have had a lifelong weakness for practical jokes.
> 
> Seeing a thread with all of you saying, "_You better not wake us up_", well what I hear is:bomb:, "*You MUST wake us all up early*"



*sharpens ginunting*


----------



## terryl965

Well we are so going to have fun, or at least I believe so.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Well we are so going to have fun, or at least I believe so.


 

You are not alone in that belief...


----------



## Rich Parsons

terryl965 said:


> Just remember everybody my health is lacking a little and my wife will be doing must of the teaching hope everybody does not mind.



Female instructors many times have a different perspective that I like to see. 

I am sure we wil enjoy.


----------



## grydth

Carol Kaur said:


> *sharpens ginunting*



You can't tell me that a rigged motion detector alarm or party popper on your hotel door wouldn't be.... well, could you?


----------



## bluemtn

grydth said:


> You can't tell me that a rigged motion detector alarm or party popper on your hotel door wouldn't be.... well, could you?


 
I do pay- backs...


----------



## grydth

tkdgirl said:


> I do pay- backs...



You don't see the humor in turning up the AC full blast while they are sleeping?:angel:


----------



## bluemtn

Sure I do, never said anything about it not being funny...


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Make sure you watch out for Carol's army of Cthulhoid Warrior Smurfs.


----------



## Carol

grydth said:


> You don't see the humor in turning up the AC full blast while they are sleeping?:angel:



Naturally.  About as much fun as my unsupecting groin strikes that I might do until someone fesses up who the culprit is.   Alive training, yo!


----------



## jks9199

grydth said:


> All of you should pause and give a quiet moment of thanks that I am now grown so old and weighted with responsibilities, both public and private... in my earlier years such a thread would have made it irresistible that I drive down just to wake everyone up early, with extra points if I could pass blame for the prank off on somebody else....:angel:


Y'know...

I can't help but think that I'm sure I could find a contact or two in New York to arrange an "approrpiate" good morning wake up...

Nothing like sirens & flashbangs at oh-dark-hundred! 

(Of course, the contemplation of the retaliation is a deterrent...)


----------



## Drac

*3 Days To Go...*


----------



## Drac

Making list of stories to tell..

1. The Halloween Drag Queen story...
2. The time I thought I finally became Dracula for real story...

The BEST story cannot be told until Saturday night when Father Greek and msinkie are present..That's *The Racoon Incident Trilogy...*


----------



## morph4me

Sounds like we need to contact the hotel so they can put warning labels on the doors. "The surgeon general has determined that waking the occupant of this room *will * be hazardous to your health, to the extent that your grandchildren will feel your pain, should you survive to have any."


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> Sounds like we need to contact the hotel so they can put warning labels on the doors. "The surgeon general has determined that waking the occupant of this room *will *be hazardous to your health, to the extent that your grandchildren will feel your pain, should you survive to have any."


 
Well said...


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> Well said...


 
It comes from the heart :EG:


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> It comes from the heart :EG:


 
When I was renting from my parents and working nights I use to post a sign of their side door that read..

Mom and Dad are at work

I am sleeping

*SO UNLESS*
1.You have money for me
2. A garanteed job offer
3. Or are a single female over the age of 18

*DO NOT DISTURB*


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> When I was renting from my parents and working nights I use to post a sign of their side door that read..
> 
> Mom and Dad are at work
> 
> I am sleeping
> 
> *SO UNLESS*
> 1.You have money for me
> 2. A garanteed job offer
> 3. Or are a single female over the age of 18
> 
> *DO NOT DISTURB*


 
When my son was about 4 and used to come in to our room becuase he woke up and decided we should be up too, I told him "don't wake me up unless you're bleeding, because if you aren't bleeding when you come in here, you'll be bleeding when you leave" . I wonder why he's such a smartass now :idunno:


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> When my son was about 4 and used to come in to our room becuase he woke up and decided we should be up too, I told him "don't wake me up unless you're bleeding, because if you aren't bleeding when you come in here, you'll be bleeding when you leave" . I wonder why he's such a smartass now :idunno:


 
LOL...


----------



## Drac

Drac said:


> When I was renting from my parents and working nights I use to post a sign of their side door that read..
> 
> Mom and Dad are at work
> 
> I am sleeping
> 
> *SO UNLESS*
> 1.You have money for me
> 2. A garanteed job offer
> 3. Or are a single female over the age of 18
> 
> *DO NOT DISTURB*


 
It started out at 21 years of age and every week I'd draw a line and lower the age...


----------



## Carol

Waiting for my car to get detailed....


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Waiting for my car to get detailed....


 
The SUV needs that PLUS the CB Radio re-installed..


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Just don't anger the Warrior Smurfs.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Important Notice:*

The school is in the process of moving, and will possibly be moving this weekend, so things are going to be a little chaotic.  The new location is in the same plaza, it's just a question of which spot we'll be in.  I won't know until Saturday morning, but no need to worry.  If it's the existing spot, we're good to go, and if it's the new spot there'll be a sign in the window with an arrow.



So, no one has to worry about the mats vanishing beneath their feet. lol!

Be sure to jot my number down too: 716-###-####

Thanks!


----------



## terryl965

Bob Hubbard said:


> *Important Notice:*
> 
> The school is in the process of moving, and will possibly be moving this weekend, so things are going to be a little chaotic. The new location is in the same plaza, it's just a question of which spot we'll be in. I won't know until Saturday morning, but no need to worry. If it's the existing spot, we're good to go, and if it's the new spot there'll be a sign in the window with an arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> So, no one has to worry about the mats vanishing beneath their feet. lol!
> 
> Be sure to jot my number down too: 716-###-####
> 
> Thanks!


 
Sure we show up in the sign reads sorry businees is closed for remoldeling and will re-open in January.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Lol


----------



## terryl965

Bob Hubbard said:


> Lol


 
Sure Laugh now, if I drive 22 hrs and nobody is there, I can only imagine what will happen. Somebody have me a drink ready for the long drive will yea.


----------



## Carol

Ooooh the Party Honda is all clean and shiny now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

LOL.   No worries, we still gonna have a big party.


----------



## morph4me

terryl965 said:


> Sure we show up in the sign reads sorry businees is closed for remoldeling and will re-open in January.


 
Don't worry, Bob said that the hotel has a big lobby


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> Ooooh the Party Honda is all clean and shiny now.


 
Carol can you swing down south and pick up me and Yolanda?


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> Don't worry, Bob said that the hotel has a big lobby


 
And the parking lot is always there so there is plenty of space.


----------



## bluemtn

jks9199 said:


> Y'know...
> 
> I can't help but think that I'm sure I could find a contact or two in New York to arrange an "approrpiate" good morning wake up...
> 
> Nothing like sirens & flashbangs at oh-dark-hundred!
> 
> (Of course, the contemplation of the retaliation is a deterrent...)


 

Well, you do say your in northern Va....


----------



## Carol

terryl965 said:


> Carol can you swing down south and pick up me and Yolanda?



I'm full!  If everything goes as planned I'll be bringing my own bad self, Mr. Joe Rebelo, Mr. Andy Moynihan and Mr. Charlie Bedell with me!  artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## bluemtn

Carol Kaur said:


> I'm full! If everything goes as planned I'll be bringing my own bad self, Mr. Joe Rebelo, Mr. Andy Moynihan and Mr. Charlie Bedell with me! artyon: artyon: artyon:


 

I think he was meaning to go to Texas...


----------



## arnisador

The school is only moving about 200 feet east...it shouldn't be hard to find!


----------



## terryl965

arnisador said:


> The school is only moving about 200 feet east...it shouldn't be hard to find!


 
Man the extra walk will kill yea.


----------



## arnisador

Dude, you walk right past a pizza place that sells 'em by the slice--it all works out!


----------



## Rich Parsons

arnisador said:


> Dude, you walk right past a pizza place that sells 'em by the slice--it all works out!




HMMMMMM pIzZa!


----------



## terryl965

arnisador said:


> Dude, you walk right past a pizza place that sells 'em by the slice--it all works out!


 
Leave it to Arni. to know about a food place.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Don't trust him on Pizza.....he goes for the thin greesy stuff. LOL!


----------



## theletch1

Bob Hubbard said:


> Don't trust him on Pizza.....he goes for the thin greesy stuff. LOL!


Thin and greasy?  Sounds like a few of the members around here!:uhyeah:


----------



## exile

arnisador said:


> Dude, you walk right past a pizza place that sells 'em by the slice--it all works out!



Once upon a time, if you were off the Bowash Corridor, you couldn't _find_ anywhere that sold them by the slice... now every pizza joint in Columbus does, and where central Ohio goes, so goes the nation. Who says there's no such thing as progress????!!


----------



## Drac

I sure as hell hope no one plans on dressing up..I live in a blue uniform 90% of the time and jeans and polo shirst the other 10%....


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Great, does she drink as well?


 
She holds a Dan Ranking from Sensei Jack Daniels...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm tee shirting it the whole weekend.


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm tee shirting it the whole weekend.


 
I have shirtload of polos, that and black jeans..


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> I sure as hell hope no one plans on dressing up..I live in a blue uniform 90% of the time and jeans and polo shirst the other 10%....


 

I know all I'll be wearing (outside of mat time) will be jeans and a t- shirt.  Nothing more comfortable than that!


----------



## Kreth

Hey guys, I'm sorry I couldn't make the training. Please drink a beer for me. I would say "on me" but I expect some of you drink like me...


----------



## arnisador

Bob Hubbard said:


> Don't trust him on Pizza.....he goes for the thin greesy stuff.



We're going to have to agree to disagree here, dude--that was one of my two favorite places that we went to (along with its cousin Santoras). But the place is in the plaza is suboptimal. I didn't say it was _good _pizza--just pizza!


----------



## Drac

*Just 2 more days to go!!!!*


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> *Just 2 more days to go!!!!*



We're getting there tomorrow and we're already packing....


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Bob Hubbard said:


> We usually meet up on the Friday before, and sometimes the sunday after. Events are on the informal side, combining training and socializing.
> 
> Comfortable training gear is the wear of the day, so sweats, gis, and the like as you wish.


 
BDU bottoms and a T shirt OK?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

No problem.   It's casual training so sweats, workout pants, bdu's are all ok.  

The limitations are, nothing that will tear, puncture, or damage the mats, and no street shoes.

Other than that, tis good.


Now, there will be a group photo on Saturday, so no one wear the shirts with the bloodstains.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

For those doing the Friday bit, I'll be getting to the hotel around 3 and hanging in the lobby. Around 6 we'll be caravaning out to Pizza Plant for dinner and beverages until whenever.  Directions from the hotel to both the school, and both eateries is up on the website.   Please jot my number down and call me if you need more info on Fri and Sat 716-###-####. 

Looking good this year


----------



## terryl965

One quick question medicine balls does he have them for us to use and what sizes.
Also can I wear my dress and high heels? Just for the group shot not for working out in.


----------



## arnisador

Wish I could join you! I'll be in town and at the school the following weekend for the WMAA Instructors Camp. Anyone staying the whole week?


----------



## arnisador

terryl965 said:


> One quick question medicine balls does he have them for us to use and what sizes.



I don't remember medicine balls lying around...but they might be there for the aerobics class.


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> For those doing the Friday bit, I'll be getting to the hotel around 3 and hanging in the lobby. Around 6 we'll be caravaning out to Pizza Plant for dinner and beverages until whenever.  Directions from the hotel to both the school, and both eateries is up on the website.   Please jot my number down and call me if you need more info on Fri and Sat 716-###-####.
> 
> Looking good this year



Bob, do you happen to have a list of all (currently known) attendees available somewherer we can access? Just out of curiosity...


----------



## terryl965

exile said:


> Bob, do you happen to have a list of all (currently known) attendees available somewherer we can access? Just out of curiosity...


 

Me and Yolanda and carol for sure, Drac and Lawdog and Last fearner and Father Greek. That is what I know for sure and you of course


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The lists not accurate.  I have a number of people who said they were going to come or might come who haven't registered, so I can only go by registrations.

This is what I have. If your name isn't here, then please get the registration in ASAP!  Thanks!

Right now, we have 1-WNY, 3-FMAT, 2-KT & 17-MT registrations.  Carol's got 3 other maybes, and I have 2 maybes on my end, so we're looking at about 20-30 people this year. 

camtay (FMAT)
Exile (MT)
MBuzzy (MT)
hong kong fooey (MT)
tkdgirl (MT)
Carol Kaur (MT)
msinkie (MT)
OUMoose (MT)
tswolfman (WNY)
Miyu (KT)
Tim Hartman (FMAT) (Host)
Jason Arnold (KT) (I)
Tom Quinn (morph4me) (MT) (I)
Darwin J. Eisenhart (Last Fearner) (MT) (I)
Terry Stoker (MT) (I)
Yolanda Stoker (MT) (I)
Daniel Tesmer (Drac) (MT) (I)
Steven Fine (Father Greek) (MT) (I)
Mark Stoddard (MT) (I)
Rich Parsons (MT) (I)
Jack Latorre (FMAT) (I)
Bob Hubbard (MT) (I)
Alan Cunningham (MT) (I)


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> The lists not accurate.  I have a number of people who said they were going to come or might come who haven't registered, so I can only go by registrations....



Brilliant, Bobmany thanks!

Outstanding bunch of people... I can only echo Drac's sentiments: this is going to be _great!!_


----------



## LawDog

Jan & I are both going to be there. We are staying at the Holiday Inn in Cheektowaga.


----------



## terryl965

With that line up how can we go wrong, man I enjoy a get together.


----------



## Carol

Carol has one definite (Charley Bedell) and two maybes


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Me am come.


----------



## Carol

Make that TWO definites and ONE maybe!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## terryl965

Yea give us more people, people good, good people, make better dummies, better dummies I make.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Well on the way to work this morning, my little baby (* 3800 V6 Convertible Firebird *) that I am planing on driving out, started to act up. A little slow and loss of power. So me and another engineer played with it at lunch and we came up with three possibilities. 

1) Coil Plug going bad under higher usage aka higher RPM
2) Plugged fuel or loss of pressure under higher load
3) Plugged Cat. 

Can anyone guess? 

Yes it was a plugged Cat. I couple of weeks ago I hit a bad spot in the road and it impacted the cat. Over time I have partial blockage do to damage and deteriation. 

The Good News is that I found it today and the Shop wil have it fixed tomorrow afternoon. 

The Bad news is as always there will be a cost.  

So, I hope to see you all there.


----------



## Drac

Please refresh my failing memory..The police style boots are a NO-NO???


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Also can I wear my dress and high heels? Just for the group shot not for working out in.


 
Don't wear the heels...I have a story about that REMEMBER????


----------



## Drac

All I have to do is get through 8 hrs of ignorance at the dept..Have the SUV washed, waxed and vacumed..Hook up the CB..Pack a cooler...


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> Please refresh my failing memory..The police style boots are a NO-NO???



Well...yeah...you said Mrs. Drac is coming.  Better save the uniform for another time    (just kidding!)


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Well...yeah...you said Mrs. Drac is coming. Better save the uniform for another time  (just kidding!)


 
Yes she is..She isn't going to train just observe and party..


----------



## HG1

I'm very disappointed I won't be able to make this weekend meet & greet. 

My b-day is Aug. 4th & no amount of martial art training will protect me from my family & friends if I cancel out on them.  

Have a great time!!!


----------



## MBuzzy

So I reported in to work yesterday.....we in processed for a few hours, then went home.  I went in again today and did some admin work for a few hours, then my temp supervisor (until my real job starts) said "Ok, go home, keep your cell phone on and I'll call you if I need you."

So it looks like I may get there at a reasonable hour after all!!!  YAY for the Air Force!


----------



## Drac

MBuzzy said:


> So I reported in to work yesterday.....we in processed for a few hours, then went home. I went in again today and did some admin work for a few hours, then my temp supervisor (until my real job starts) said "Ok, go home, keep your cell phone on and I'll call you if I need you."
> 
> So it looks like I may get there at a reasonable hour after all!!! YAY for the Air Force!


 
*Outstanding !!!!!!*


----------



## Drac

HG1 said:


> I'm very disappointed I won't be able to make this weekend meet & greet.
> 
> My b-day is Aug. 4th & no amount of martial art training will protect me from my family & friends if I cancel out on them.
> 
> Have a great time!!!


 
Enjoy your Birthday with Family and Friends...


----------



## Carol

MBuzzy said:


> So I reported in to work yesterday.....we in processed for a few hours, then went home.  I went in again today and did some admin work for a few hours, then my temp supervisor (until my real job starts) said "Ok, go home, keep your cell phone on and I'll call you if I need you."
> 
> So it looks like I may get there at a reasonable hour after all!!!  YAY for the Air Force!



Most excellent!!


----------



## tshadowchaser

Charlie is home packing for the trip at this ,o,ent.
 he will have to sign the registration stuff when he gets up there
I would be there but work says no.  we have had a major overhaul of the administration with all the top layer of people being fired so all us little people are watching our every step to make sure we do not anger anyone for a few days


----------



## MBuzzy

Now HOPEFULLY, I won't get that call on Friday morning saying that I'm NEEDED!!!


----------



## Drac

MBuzzy said:


> Now HOPEFULLY, I won't get that call on Friday morning saying that I'm NEEDED!!!


 
Can you turn your phone off???


----------



## MBuzzy

Drac said:


> Can you turn your phone off???


 
Well...I definately CAN.....whether it is a good idea or not is a different story.


----------



## Drac

MBuzzy said:


> Well...I definately CAN.....whether it is a good idea or not is a different story.


 
How much trouble can you get in??? Don't answer that...Gotta go smoke break..


----------



## MBuzzy

Drac said:


> How much trouble can you get in??? Don't answer that...Gotta go smoke break..


 
hahaha, Well, I suppose that depends on who finds out and who gets pissed.

Well, off to watch a movie.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Policy is no street shoes, meaning shoes you use outside.
If they only are used on the mats, they should be fine.


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> Policy is no street shoes, meaning shoes you use outside.
> If they only are used on the mats, they should be fine.


 
Thanks..I was pretty sure that you said that earlier..


----------



## Drac

*#1(ONE) MORE DAY TO GO...*


----------



## terryl965

Pack getting ready to board the dogs and then finish last minute detail and then hit he road. See everyone on Friday.


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> See everyone on Friday.


 
Looking forward to it..


----------



## bluemtn

terryl965 said:


> Me and Yolanda and carol for sure, Drac and Lawdog and Last fearner and Father Greek. That is what I know for sure and you of course


 


Drac said:


> Looking forward to it..


 

Same here!!!


----------



## Carol

Saw the chiro doc today and had some EMS done on my back...I think I'm about as good as I'm gonna get for the time being.  I'm giving extra attention to Mr. Meow since I'll be away for a few days...

I am SOOOO psyched!


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Me and Yolanda and carol for sure, Drac and Lawdog and Last fearner and Father Greek. That is what I know for sure and you of course


 
Father Greek and his Number #1 student msinkie won't be there until Sat morning ..They will be there Sat night to enjoy the after party..


----------



## LawDog

If everything works as planned we will arrive around 3pm.


----------



## bydand

Man. I wish I could have made it this year.  Sounds like everybody has a great time planned and it would be so cool to actually sit down and swap stories and laughs over a couple of cold ones.  Next year, there is always next year!


----------



## Drac

bydand said:


> Man. I wish I could have made it this year. Sounds like everybody has a great time planned and it would be so cool to actually sit down and swap stories and laughs over a couple of cold ones. Next year, there is always next year!


 
Yep there is ALWAYS next year...


----------



## Drac

*22 hrs and counting!!!!*


----------



## MBuzzy

So...if I get there after everyone has left the hotel, how does one locate everyone else?


----------



## MBuzzy

Ok, found a number.......I should start reading more carefully before asking questions...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

MBuzzy said:


> So...if I get there after everyone has left the hotel, how does one locate everyone else?


You call 716-###-####  and hopefully a nice crazy person will be with you quickly. If not, leave a message in case he was driving at the time.

Now, so that everyone is clear here.....

I do not look like my current avatar.  As much as I'd love to be an Egyptian God, I tend to be more Buddha like as of late, lol.


So...look for this happy face





Possibly wearing one of these macho baby blue shirts




Please note, I do not look that good in it, and I will not be wearing a skirt.


----------



## MBuzzy

Thanks Bob, that helps very much!   

Actually, I was kind of wondering how the locals reacted to the egyptian head dress too....


----------



## MBuzzy

Oh yeah....just to be clear (probably a stupid question), are shoes required at all?  Is barefoot good in the gym?  

I know that street shoes aren't, just wanted to be sure!


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Goin' with socks meself.


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> So...look for this happy face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly wearing one of these macho baby blue shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note, I do not look that good in it, and I will not be wearing a skirt.


 
I will sleep better knowing that..


----------



## Drac

*18 and 1/2 hrs to go, but since I am not a math kind of person it's just a guesstimate...*


----------



## Bob Hubbard

MBuzzy said:


> Oh yeah....just to be clear (probably a stupid question), are shoes required at all?  Is barefoot good in the gym?
> 
> I know that street shoes aren't, just wanted to be sure!


AFAIK


----------



## arnisador

MBuzzy said:


> Oh yeah....just to be clear (probably a stupid question), are shoes required at all?  Is barefoot good in the gym?



That's fine! It's a nice set-up now, and will only be better after the move.


----------



## Carol

Unfortunately KenpoJoe won't be able to make it this time around.


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Unfortunately KenpoJoe won't be able to make it this time around.


 
Damn!!! Maybe next time...


----------



## Drac

I'll we gotta do is load the SUV and drive..See you all tomorrow...


----------



## Drac

*"Eastbound and down loaded up and trucking"*, as the old song goes..Full crafe of coffee and the CB locked on Ch 19 so I'm good to go...Buffalo here we come...


----------



## MBuzzy

Well, I just got that call, so I'm headed in to work this morning.  Hopefully I'll be done soon.  I doubt I'll make it there tonight though...


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> *"Eastbound and down loaded up and trucking"*, as the old song goes..Full crafe of coffee and the CB locked on Ch 19 so I'm good to go...Buffalo here we come...



...and we'll be here waiting for you... got in last nightpretty easy drive from Columbus, actually, just a little roadwork congestion on 90 in NYam going off this morning to Niagra Falls, will be back at the hotel in the later afternoon...


----------



## Drac

MBuzzy said:


> Well, I just got that call, so I'm headed in to work this morning. Hopefully I'll be done soon. I doubt I'll make it there tonight though...


 
That rea;;y sucks....We''ll have a beer waiting for you...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm heading out in a few minutes.


----------



## arnisador

exile said:


> ...and we'll be here waiting for you... got in last nightpretty easy drive from Columbus, actually, just a little roadwork congestion on 90 in NY



Hmmmmm, I'll be making that trip on Thursday of next week and I turn north at Columbus. Glad to hear that the way was smooth!


----------



## MBuzzy

Finally made it!  It was good to meet everyone in the lobby - too bad the bar was closed though.......


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Event is now officially over....I'm beat, long fun weekend.
Unofficial headcount is 30+ in attendance....out biggest M&G yet!

More info, and a ton of pics coming shortly. 

Now, I nap.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Wow   what a great turnout
can hardly wait for the full report and the pics


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*2007 Buffalo NY MartialTalk Meet & Greet
August 3-4, 2007: Buffalo NY*


Well, this years event has come to a close.  We had 34 attendees, making this our largest event ever.  People came from Massachusetts, Texas, Michigan, West Virginia, Ohio, Ontario and more this year. My mind is as usual, fried right now, so I'll just touch on the high lights of this years event. 

Friday night we met up at the hotel before heading out to Pizza Plant for some local cuisine, then back to the hotel for more relaxed networking. 
Saturday was the official training day. I want to thank this years instructors for their time and wonderful sessions. 

We started things out with Terry & Yolanda Stoker from Texas, who ran everyone through some interesting warm ups and techniques that they use in their school. They were followed by Daniel Tesmer (Drac) & Steven Fine (Father Greek) from Ohio who demonstrated some of the techniques police use to control a subject, and did some Combat Hapkido. Third up was local Wing Chun instructor Mark Stoddard who went over some of the techniques and concepts of Wing Chun. Forth was Tom Quinn from NY who did some excellent Nihon Goshin Aikido.  Fifth was Rich Parsons from Michigan who taught Modern Arnis, Sixth was Jason Arnold from Ontario, Canada who taught Parkers Kenpo, and we closed out with Jack Latorre who did Pekiti Tirsia.

After a short break where several of us helped dismantle the training floor and move it to the schools new location, we headed out to the buffet for crab, sushi and more. Then, back to the hotel where the last person didn't head to bed until after 1am.

From what I've seen and heard so far, this was our best M&G yet.  I personally want to thank each and everyone who came for making this a huge success! It was a pleasure finally meeting so many of you and seeing others again.

If you missed it, you missed some excellent training and comradery, but don't despair.  We're doing it again next year and you can schedule early. 

The 2008 MartialTalk-KenpoTalk-FMATalk-WNYMartialArts Meet & Greet will be held July 18,19,20th 2008 in Buffalo NY.  We have 2 tentative instructors already listed for next year as well.  Jason Arnold and Jack Latorre. So mark your calendars now!


I'm editing the pictures now, and should have them posted by mid week. (400+ to go through, lol)

Thank you again!


----------



## morph4me

Bob Hubbard said:


> From what I've seen and heard so far, this was our best M&G yet. I personally want to thank each and everyone who came for making this a huge success! It was a pleasure finally meeting so many of you and seeing others again.
> 
> If you missed it, you missed some excellent training and comradery, but don't despair. We're doing it again next year and you can schedule early.
> 
> The 2008 MartialTalk-KenpoTalk-FMATalk-WNYMartialArts Meet & Greet will be held July 18,19,20th 2008 in Buffalo NY. We have 2 tentative instructors already listed for next year as well. Jason Arnold and Jack Latorre. So mark your calendars now!
> 
> 
> I'm editing the pictures now, and should have them posted by mid week. (400+ to go through, lol)
> 
> Thank you again!


 
Thank you Bob, for organizing the whole weekend. The venue, the quality of instruction, the accomodations and the choices of places to eat were all great. I had a great time and look forward to doing it again next year.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Sounds like an absolute great time Bob!


----------



## arnisador

Sounds great!


----------



## Tswolfman

It was a great time. I am looking forward to next year. Nice to meet in person so many of the names i see on the boards so often


----------



## The Mark

It was a great event!! Thanks Bob and congratulations on making it so successful!!!

I had a really good time. I was very informative and fun. And everyone was very open and great to work with. It's always good to be reminded that seemingly very different arts have a lot in common.

It was interesting to note some themes that developed during the day like (in my words) having a good base/structure to work from. Keep you movements to what they need to be, don't be excessive or telegraph. Listen/feel your opponent, they will tell you what they want to do and where they want to go, then take advantage of it. Use all of the above to  end things quickly.

Thanks again Bob and everyone there. It was a pleasure.

Mark


----------



## Drac

*WHAT A FANTASTIC WEEKEND!!!! *Mere words fail to properly experss properly...Thanks to Bob for organizing the weekend, and to *EVERYBODY *that made the trip..I can't wait until next year...


----------



## MBuzzy

We love you Bob!!


----------



## Last Fearner

It sounds as though everyone had a great time.

I would like to formally apologize for not being there after having offered to instruct a segment.  I called Bob the night before with my plans of bringing my three boys since my wife had to work and I had no one to watch them.  I had defeated every hurdle put in my way to prevent me from attending, until the moment my youngest son became sick (brief illness - he's fine now).  I called Bob on Saturday morning and told him the unfortunate news - - well, unfortunate for me, but I know all of you had a very educational seminar, and a fun time together.

I am still deeply saddened and very upset by my missed opportunity, and my ruined plans to meet all of you and share in this event.  Next year's event seems so far off.



D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## terryl965

I would also like to add a Special thank you to all that was there and opened there hearts and souls to me and my family, my son Zachary said he was impressed by alot of folks and wish we could have stayed and trained for a week for him to say that it was a special time. Bob you are the man for bringing this together.


----------



## jaybacca72

thanks to bob and susan and all the instructor's and attendees i had a great time there and it was a honour to teach there. i look forward to being there next year and so should everyone else. i arrived late because of the border lineup but i apologize to the instructor's that i missed teach i was hoping to do all your classes aswell and show my respect for your arts. in closing it was a great event don't miss the next one!
later
Jason Arnold
CANADA


----------



## exile

Last Fearner said:


> It sounds as though everyone had a great time.
> 
> I would like to formally apologize for not being there after having offered to instruct a segment.  I called Bob the night before with my plans of bringing my three boys since my wife had to work and I had no one to watch them.  I had defeated every hurdle put in my way to prevent me from attending, until the moment my youngest son became sick (brief illness - he's fine now).  I called Bob on Saturday morning and told him the unfortunate news - - well, unfortunate for me, but I know all of you had a very educational seminar, and a fun time together.
> 
> I am still deeply saddened and very upset by my missed opportunity, and my ruined plans to meet all of you and share in this event.  Next year's event seems so far off.
> 
> 
> 
> D. J. Eisenhart



Sorry to hear about your son's illness, LF, glad that's he's on the mendit's always a worry when a child gets sick. But the next M&G will probably be here sooner than you think... come to think of it, that's literally true, IIRC; I think Bob's planning the next one for July, so it'll be several weeks earlier.


----------



## Rich Parsons

terryl965 said:


> I would also like to add a Special thank you to all that was there and opened there hearts and souls to me and my family, my son Zachary said he was impressed by alot of folks and wish we could have stayed and trained for a week for him to say that it was a special time. Bob you are the man for bringing this together.




Terry,

Zach is cool. We have some similar interests in some music. We sat and talked abotu music and watched some animation and talked movies, before going to dinner. All Good stuff. A good kid, as were his two brothers. They also talked me to me. 

I hope to see you, your wife and the children again.


----------



## Father Greek

What a great bunch of people. It was a pleasure to be involved with such a diverse and accepting group. Bob, I would love to teach again next year if you will have me. And to all that atteneded Drac's and my session, Thank you for your attentiveness and we hope you had as much fun learning as we did teaching!


----------



## Jack Latorre

Just some thanks to you all for a fine time and for including me in the festivities.  I hope people walked away with something new, either a new technique or a new idea.

It was refreshing to see politics and egos subdued or slain for the greater good.  

I was also happy to make the acquiantance of many new people and hope to see them again at a future event.

Regards,

jack A. Latorre


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> *
> The 2008 MartialTalk-KenpoTalk-FMATalk-WNYMartialArts Meet & Greet will be held July 18,19,20th 2008 in Buffalo NY.  *


*

Three days next year? Three???

OUTSTANDING!!!!*


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> Three days next year? _Three???_
> 
> _*OUTSTANDING!!!!*_


 

What he said....Hopefully I can schedule my vacation time around that time frame...


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> What he said....Hopefully I can schedule my vacation time around that time frame...



I'm already working out ways to protect that time block from encroaching family trips, conferences and suchlike distractions...


----------



## arnisador

Three days? I'll be worn out!


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> I'm already working out ways to protect that time block from encroaching family trips, conferences and suchlike distractions...


 
The department demands that we pick our vacations for 2008 in November of this year so I'm just going to pencil those dates in...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

arnisador said:


> Three days? I'll be worn out!


Just pace your drinking, you'll be fine.


----------



## Tez3

Drac said:


> The department demands that we pick our vacations for 2008 in November of this year so I'm just going to pencil those dates in...


 
We're the same and damn it I'm saving now!


----------



## hong kong fooey

just got back. man this was great I am looking forward to next year already. everybody was great and had alot of fun. BOB YOU ARE THE MAN!


----------



## bluemtn

Thanks to Bob and the instructors for helping put together such a wonderful event!  I know I'll definitely be going back next year!  I can't say what was my favorite with the seminar, just that the seminar itself was incredible, and I had a great time hanging around afterwards.  A lot of great people we have on here, both knowledgeable and friendly and funny!  I can't say how many times I laughed my but off!


----------



## hong kong fooey

some of us even got new nicknames! you can now call me RANDOM THOUGHTS JOE! yes now I feel like sombody


----------



## Cebu West

Sorry I missed this one. I'll be in Buffalo this weekend for the WMAA Instructor Camp, so doing two weekends in a row was difficult. With next years meet and greet set for July, I plan to make that one. Three days makes it a sweet deal. I will also be available to teach. I am looking foreword to it.

Sal


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Right now, the rough schedule for 2008 is
Friday - social and random training (meaning most folks will be eating and chatting, but a few will say "hey, theres a large open space, lets play")
Saturday will be at Horizon MA
Sundays location is TBA (HMA has another event on sunday, I'm looking into renting a picnic shelter at a nearby park for a sunday 'picnic and random training' bit.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Cebu West said:


> Sorry I missed this one. I'll be in Buffalo this weekend for the WMAA Instructor Camp, so doing two weekends in a row was difficult. With next years meet and greet set for July, I plan to make that one. Three days makes it a sweet deal. I will also be available to teach. I am looking foreword to it.
> 
> Sal



The New location (* IN the same plaze just a few hundred feet down *) is larger and looks nice, even while the move was going on. Some work in the back and other areas will and are needed, but hey give them time and it will look great. 

Lots of training floor space and possibility of having multiple classes at once.


----------



## Drac

I'm gonna have to work alot of extra shifts to afford that..


----------



## arnisador

Rich Parsons said:


> The New location (* IN the same plaze just a few hundred feet down *) is larger and looks nice



Yes, it was great!


----------

